# Blackdirge's Suped Up Monster Thread: Monster Column Updated 06/26/06!



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

This thread is a collection of monsters, some classic, some not so classic, that have been augmented, modified, and in general, profoundly tinkered with.

Most have templates from the various WoTC books, and some have a class level or two for spice. I have tried to create monsters in a wide variety of challenge ratings, but my tastes tend to run to the powerful. (See the God Eater   )

This thread has been around for quite a while now, and I since I have strayed from my original purpose (classic monsters only) I thought an updated first post was needed.

I hope you all continue to enjoy my creations and use them to confound, confuse and generally terrorize you PCs.   

P.S. 

For those of you who are new to the thread, I occasionally take requests, so if you have an idea you would like to see done up "Blackdirge" style, let me know. 

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Vilespike* 

*Advanced Manticore, Monster of Legend*
*Gargantuan Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 18d10+198 (284 hp)
*Initiative:* +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30 ft., Fly 50 ft. (poor)
*AC:* 26 (-4 size, +5 Dex, +15 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +28 melee, bite +28; or 6 spikes +23 ranged
*Damage:* claw 2d6+14, bite 2d8+7; or spike 2d6+7
*Face/Reach:* 20 ft. by 40 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spikes, poison
*Special Qualities:* Scent, haste
*Saves:* Fort +25, Ref +19, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 38, Dex 21, Con 33, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:* Listen +16, Move Silently +11, Search +7, Spot +15, Wilderness Lore +8 
*Feats:* Multiattack, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Improved Flight, Improved Multiattack, Combat Reflexes, Cleave, Great Cleave, Sunder
*Climate/Terrain:* Warm and temperate land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 15
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Spikes (Ex):* With a snap of his tile Vilespike can loose a volley of six spikes as a standard action. The attack has a range of 180 feet with no range increment. A spike threatens a critical hit on a natural attack roll of 19 or 20. Vile spike can launch only twenty-four spikes in any one day.

*Poison (Ex):* Vilespike’s teeth drip a powerful venom that can be delivered with a successful bite attack. The poison inflicts 1d6 points of initial and secondary temporary strength damage unless a successful fortitude save is made at DC 30.

*Haste (Su):* Vilespike acts with supernatural quickness. He can take an extra partial action each round as if affected by a haste spell. 

The history of the unique manticore known as Vilespike is a bizarre and storied tale stretching back over millennia. Created by the evil bugbear god Hruggek to guard a hoard of treasure deposited deep beneath the ground on the prime material plane, the deity imbued Vilespike with supernatural power and strength. For thousands of years Vilespike slept on a mountain of gold jewels and magic guarding it from all intruders. The cavern in which the treasure hoard lay was in the center of a vast network of tunnels that attracted adventurers of all kinds. The unfortunate few that found Vilespike’s charge were slain, usually after days upon days of torture at the hands of the fiendish manticore. As the centuries rolled by Vilespike, imbued with immortality by Hruggek, began to lose interest in his duty and sought a way to escape his underground prison. Too large to navigate the tunnels that led to the surface there was little Vilespike could do but sit and grow ever more bitter and resentful of his creator and his predicament. 

The brooding manticore was finally given his chance at freedom two and half millennia after his creation and interment. Another band of foolish adventurers following the rumors of vast treasure blundered their way into Vilespike’s cavern. The massive manticore made short work of them, filling the fighter in the party with nearly a dozen of his foot and half long tail spikes, and biting the rogue in the party nearly in half with one mammoth clash of his jaws. The cleric that accompanied the adventurers managed to loose a spell at Vilespike, burning his flesh with a bolt of searing light. The cleric did not get a chance to loose another as the enraged manticore removed his head from his shoulders with a single swipe of his razor taloned paw. The final member of the adventuring party, an elven mage, saw that he had little chance of defeating the rampaging beast that had slain his companions and fell to his knees begging for mercy. Vilespike, recognizing the arcane nature his final victim, offered the elf mage a bargain he had little choice but to accept. 

The elven mage would lead Vilespike from the tunnels, widening them as needed with spells, and once they reached the surface the elf would be allowed to go free. Vilespike and his guide left the cavern after gathering up the choicest items from Hruggek’s hoard and began the long journey to the surface. The trek was arduous in the extreme, requiring almost constant stops as the elven mage used his spells to remove tons of rock and earth from the tunnel walls to allow the huge body of Vilespike to pass through, but after weeks of darkness and hunger the pair reached the sunlit world above. 

Vilespike was almost struck dumb by the spectacle of the vast open sky before him as he and his guide emerged onto the side of the mountain that the manticore had spent his entire existence living beneath. For the first time in his long life Vilespike stretched his wings to their fullest extent and felt the wind ruffle his fur, the world of men lay before him unspoiled and the manitcore's heart and mind were filled with the glorious possibilities. The manticore had had very little to eat in his journey to the surface and so his first meal in this brave new world was the very person that had granted his freedom. The screams of the elven mage echoed off the mountainside for what seemed like hours as the manticore took his time devouring the hapless adventurer. Once finished with his grisly feast Vilespike spread his wings and took to the air, reveling in the rapturous feeling of the wind speeding against his body. Below him lie the cities of men and elves ripe for plunder and destruction. A new terror had been birthed whole and malignant into the world at large and soon the name of Vilespike would be synonymous with pain and misery upon the lips of men. 

*Description & Tactics:*

Vilespike is the perfection of the manticore form. His massive body is lean and powerful covered in short glossy black fur and his huge bat wings stretch a staggering sixty feet from wing tip to wing tip. The visage of the monstrous Vilespike is noble but cruel and the dagger like fangs that fill his mouth are coated with a virulent poison. The lashing tail of the beast is studded with barbed spikes, easily eighteen inches long, which he can launch at potential foes with unerring accuracy. Much smarter than the average specimen of his kind, Vilespike is a careful and thoughtful combatant, softening his opponents up with ranged attack before closing in with his powerful claws and teeth. Vilespike is quite aware of his extended reach and when face with powerful foes will make his opponents close with him. He will also use his poisonous bite to great effect in combat, biting strong melee fighters and then retreating while the poison takes affect. 

Always hungry, Vilespike is constantly on the hunt; he prefers intelligent creatures to dine on, with bugbears first on his list of favorites. Vilespike harbors a burning hatred for Hruggek who left him to rot for all eternity locked away in an earthy tomb. Unable to strike at the god himself, who has long forgotten Vilespike and the treasure he guarded, the vicious manticore inflicts his ire and resentment on the god’s chosen people. In his short time on the surface Vilespike has tracked and slain every bugbear tribe in his immediate area, unwittingly removing a scourge that had been threatening the humans and elves in the area for years. As of yet Vilespike has left the humans and elven settlement in his area untouched but that will likely change in the very near future.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, I said it would be a weekly thread but what can I say, I was feeling creative. 

Anyway I presnt to you Ughrot, an advanced otyugh with both the fiendish template from the MM and the corrupted template from the BoVD.

Enjoy.

Dirge

**************************************************

*Ughrot*

*Advanced Fiendish Corrupted Otyugh*
*Huge Aberration*
*Hit Dice:* 15d8+75 (146 hp)
*Initiative:* -2 (Dex) 
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 22 (-2 size, -2 Dex, +16 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 tentacle rakes +15 melee, bite +13 melee
*Damage:* Tentacle rake 2d6+6 plus 7 vile, bite 1d8+3 plus 7 vile
*Face/Reach:* 10 ft. by 10 ft./15 ft. (20 ft. with tentacle)
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, constrict 2d6+9, disease, smite good
*Special Qualities:* Scent, damage reduction 10/+3, fast healing 7, disruptive attack, acid immunity, cold and fire resistance 20, enhanced power, darkvision 60 ft. 
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +3, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 06, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 04 
*Skills:* Hide –2 (+6), Listen +9, Spot +9, Knowledge (religion) +1
*Feats:* Thrall to Demon (Juiblex), Multi-attack, Multi-grab, Fling Enemy, Power Attack, Crush
*Climate/Terrain:* Any underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 13
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Ughrot must hit a Large-size or smaller opponent with a tentacle attack. If it gets a hold, it can constrict.
*Constrict (Ex):* Ughrot deals automatic tentacle damage to a Large-size or smaller opponent with a successful grapple check.
*Disease (Ex):* Filth fever [bite, Fortitude save (DC 26), incubation period 1d3 days; damage 1d3 temporary Dexterity and 1d3 temporary Constitution.]
*Disruptive Attack (Su):* Ughrot deals an additional 7 points of vile damage when it touches uncorrupted, living, corporeal, non-outsiders.
*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day Ughrot can make a normal attack to deal an additional 15 points of damage to a good a foe.

There are few creatures in all the world as disgusting as the noisome bloated vileness that is the fiend touched otyugh, Ughrot. The massive aberration makes its home in the depths of a colossal refuse pit in the center of a thriving metropolis. The pit has existed as long as the city and the collected garbage of centuries have created a sunken crater literally overflowing with trash, offal and all manner of foulness. Ughrot has carved a vast network of tunnels in the compacted, nearly solid layers of garbage and it is here that the abominable creature holds court. Served by a number of oozes and lesser otyughs, Ughrot has created an empire of garbage for itself all for the glory of its patron, the hideous demon lord Juiblex.

Few in the city venture very far into the refuse pit, merely dumping their waste along the border of the huge morass of filth. This has allowed Ughrot and his minions to remain virtually undetected. There is an ample bounty of edibles to dine on within easy reach, for Ughrot is surrounded by a virtual feast of dung, rotting vegetation and numerous corpses of all manner of creatures including humans. But the otyugh often hungers for uncorrupted flesh and its patron Juiblex demands sacrifices forcing Ughrot to take a more active roll in its meals. Typical victims include beggars and the vast array of human scavengers that prowl the refuse pit in search of useful castoffs to sell. These unfortunates are often dragged beneath the surface of the sea of garbage to be devoured at leisure by Ughrot and his followers.

Ughrot’s lair lies at the center of the refuse pit and consists of a huge hollowed cavern within the accumulated waste. Here Ughrot keeps a crude shrine to Juiblex as well as the impressive collection of treasure he has gathered over the years. Ughrot’s lair is only accessible by those willing to wade through a literal ocean of filth and decay, a daunting task that as of yet no one has undertaken. 

*Description & Tactics*

Ughrot is a massive creature with an rough ovoid body nearly fifteen feet wide supported by three stumpy elephantine legs. Two tentacles almost twenty feet in length ending in leaf shaped appendages studded with horny hooks and barbs wave constantly around Ughrot’s body. A wide slash of a mouth dominates the center of the beast’s body filled with long filth caked fangs and exuding a carrion stench that is beyond description. Ughrot sees through a third tentacle mounted on top of its spheroid body, the tentacle contained three large rheumy red eyes and can be extended nearly ten feet to allow Ughrot to see around corners and other obstacles. Ughrot's body is covered in thick rocky hide that is coated in layer upon layer of grime and its own viscous secretions creating a dripping sheath of foul smelling slime. 

Ughrot has truly been blessed by Juiblex and is imbued with many strange and terrible powers. The mere touch of its unholy flesh can corrupt the bodies of others, dealing a terrible lasting damage that can only be healed upon hallowed ground. In addition Ughrot has been filled with the power of evil and can inflict this unholy aura in the form of a smiting blow upon good aligned foes. Immune to nearly all forms of energy attacks and blessed with supernatural healing; Ughrot is truly a fearsome foe. 

Ughrot is by no means a great thinker but it is smarter than most of his kind and is a canny combatant using all of its special abilities to the best effect. Ughrot will normally start combat by attempting to grapple and constrict any obvious spell casters. Its multi-grab attack makes it much more adept at grappling and it will use its fling enemy ability if pressed by a victim’s companions. Ughrot’s long reach grants it a great advantage against man-sized foes that must cover nearly twenty feet to close with the terrible creature. Ughrot will not hesitate to smite any obvious clerics of good deities or paladins and will attack these foes above all others. With its plethora of resistances and its fast healing ability Ughrot is nearly fearless but will flee a combat that it is obviously losing, using its minions to cover his retreat.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok here's another. Crackjaw is a fully advanced worg with the fiendish template. Despite his relatively low CR he and his pack could give even high level PC's a run for their money. 

**************************************************

*Crackjaw*

*Advanced Fiendish Worg*
*Large Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 12d10+48 (126 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 50 ft.
*AC:* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural)
*Attacks:* Bite +18 melee
*Damage:* Bite 1d8+10 (crit 19-20)
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 10 ft. /5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Trip, smite good
*Special Qualities:* Scent, darkvision 60 ft., damage reduction 10/+3, cold and fire resistance 20, SR 24
*Saves:* Fortitude +12, Reflex +9, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Hide +4, Listen +10, Move Silently +7, Spot +10, Wilderness Lore +8
*Feats:* Power Attack, Expertise, Improved Trip, Cleave, Improved Critical (bite)
*Climate/Terrain:* Any forest, hills, plains and mountains
*Organization:* Solitary (with pack)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Nuetral Evil

*Trip (Ex):* If Crackjaw hits with a bite attack he can attempt to trip his foe as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails the opponent cannot react to trip Crackjaw.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day Crackjaw can smite an opponent with a normal attack inflicting an additional 12 points of unholy damage to a good aligned foe.

It was evident immediately to the goblins of the Redskull tribe that their newest worg pup was quite different than the other worgs they had bred and raised before. He was very large and his glossy black fur was streaked with red stripes reminiscent of dripping blood. The pup’s eyes shone with a feral red luminance that was unsettling even to the tribal shaman leading him to believe that the newborn worg had been touched by the goblin’s savage god Maglubiyet.  Ferocious even in his first moments outside the womb, the fiendish worg pup set upon and devoured his litter mates, attacking even his mother when she came to the aid of her remaining offspring. The tribal chieftain, who watched with obvious amusement as the pup cracked the bones of his siblings in its oversized jaws, dubbed the infant worg “Crackjaw”. 

As Crackjaw grew to maturity his size and strength surpassed the wildest expectations of the Redskull tribe. As large as a draft horse and with a disposition to match his fiendish nature the Redskull goblins looked on Crackjaw as a gift from their god. The huge worg refused to be ridden, mauling and even killing goblins who made the attempt, instead surging into battle alone an equal member of the tribe. With the aid of Crackjaw the Redskulls managed to annihilate a number of neighboring goblin tribes and their power was growing in the small forest in which they lived. Crackjaw was considered and equal member of the tribe but he was not happy with his station and at the goblin subjugation of his brethren. The Redskull goblins maintained over thirty worgs, which they rode into battle treating their mounts as little more than beasts to be yoked for whatever purpose was needed. Unable to resist the cunning strength of their goblin masters the worgs led a life of demeaning servitude.

A rage gad been growing in Crackjaw over the treatment of his brethren but none expected the whirlwind of destruction that would follow. The Redskull tribe was obliterated in a single night crushed beneath the ravening jaws of Crackjaw and the words he led to freedom. Crackjaw’s new “pack” feasted well on goblin corpses for many days until the huge worg that had granted them their freedom loosed a booming howl and led them from the goblin’s dank cave and out into the forest that would become their undisputed demesne. 

In the months and weeks that followed the destruction of the Redskulls, Crackjaw led his pack to war. The worgs sniffed out every goblin lair in their forest and crushed it completely, allowing the surviving worgs the chance to join the pack or die. Crackjaw now leads a pack of nearly one hundred worgs all fiercely devoted to their fiendish alpha. The pack prowls their territory, a small forest in the north, almost constantly chasing down and devouring any intruders. Recently the food supplies in the area have become depleted as the huge pack had decimated the local wildlife; this has turned Crackjaw’s attention to the human villages that border the forest. An ample supply of food lies just within reach and it will not be long before the humans in the area are drowned beneath a sea of howls and snapping teeth. 

*Description & Tactics*

Crackjaw is a massive worg, easily twelve feet long and four feet high at the shoulder. His fur is a deep midnight black streaked with blood red striations, which the goblins in his former tribe saw as a mark of their god Maglubiyet. Crackjaw’s fearsome jaws are oversized and filled with powerful bone-crushing fangs and the huge worg, true to his name, delights in cracking the bones of his enemies between them. Crackjaw’s fiendish nature is not readily apparent at first glance but the eerie glow if his red tinged eyes and the charnel stench that hangs about him are quick indications of his otherworldly origins.  

Crackjaw is not a subtle combatant and rushes headlong into combat with a wild and feral abandon. The huge worg will make a beeline for the strongest looking combatant using his massive size to trip his opponent and then maul them on the ground. With his damage reduction and elemental resistances Crackjaw has learned that there is very little that can hurt him besides powerful magic and so he typically commands his pack to swarm spellcasters keeping their spells from deciding the combat. Crackjaw will only use his smite ability if he has managed to trip a good aligned opponent and can deliver a good bite attack to the fallen enemy.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok here's another nasty for you. Madastracht is an advanced androsphinx with the vampire template. Yeah, i know I am technically breaking the rules by applying the vampire template to a magical beast, but what's the point of rules if they can't be bent every once and a while. 

By WoTC reckoning Madastracht has a CR of 15, but with all his special powers and physical bonuses I think that may be a bit low but your milage may vary.

*************************************************

*Madastracht*

*Advanced Vampiric Androphinx*
*Huge Undead*
*Hit Dice:* 30d12 (270 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft., Fly 80 ft. (average)
*AC:* 32 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +23 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +42 melee or slam +42 melee
*Damage:* Claws 2d6+14 (crit 19-20), slam 2d6+14 plus energy drain 
*Face/Reach:* 10 ft. by 20 ft. /10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Pounce, rake 2d6+14, roar, spells, charm, energy drain, children of the night, create spawn
*Special Qualities:* Undead, damage reduction 15/+1, cold and electricity resistance 20, gaseous form, spider climb, alternate form, fast healing 5, vampiric weaknesses
*Saves:* Fortitude +17, Reflex +20, Will +15
*Abilities:* Str 39, Dex 12, Con --, Int 18, Wis 19, Cha 21
*Skills:* Bluff +16, Hide +3, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (religion) +12, Listen +22, Move Silently +11, Search +14, Sense Motive +15, Spot +22, Wilderness Lore +12
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Flight, Fly by Attack, Improved Fly by Attack, Greater Fly by Attack, Power Dive, Improved Critical (claw), Wing Storm, Dust Cloud
*Climate/Terrain:* Any warm land
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 15
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Cleric Spells (5/4+1/4+1/3+1):* Domains evil, destruction; DC = 14 + spell level.

*Pounce (Ex):* If Madastracht leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, he can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.

*Rake (Ex):* If Madastracht pounces onto a creature he make two rake attacks with its hind legs. Attack bonus +42 melee, damage 2d6+7.

*Roar (Su):* Three times per day Madastracht can loose a mighty roar. The first time he does this, all creatures within 500 feet must succeed at a Will save (DC 30) or be affected as though by a fear spell for 12 rounds. If Madastracht roars a second time during the same encounter, all creatures within 250 feet must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 30) or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds, and all those within 90 feet are deafened for 2d6 rounds (no save). If Madastracht roars a third time during the same encounter, all those within 250 feet must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 30) or take 2d4 points of temporary Strength damage for 2d4 rounds. In addition, any Medium-size or smaller creature within 90 feet must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 30) or be thrown to the ground and take 2d8 points of damage. The force of this roar is so great that it deals 50 points of damage to any stone or crystalline object within 90 feet. Magic items and held or carried items can avoid damage with a successful Reflex save (DC 19). Other androsphinxes are immune to these effects.

*Domination (Su):* Madastracht can crush an opponent’s will simply by looking into his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack but requires Madastracht to take a standard action; those merely looking at Madastracht are not affected. Anyone targeted by Madastracht must succeed at a Will saving throw (DC 30) or fall instantly under his influence as though by a dominate person spell cast at 12th level. This ability has a range of 30 ft.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit my Madastracht’s slam attack suffer 2 negative levels.

*Blood Drain (Su):* Madastracht can suck the blood from a living victim with his fangs by making a successful grapple check. If he pins his foe, he drains blood, inflicting 1d4 points of permanent constitution damage each round the pin is maintained.

*Alternate Form (Su):* Madastracht can assume the shape of a bat, dire bat, lion, or dire lion as a standard action. This ability is similar to a polymorph self spell cast by a 12th level sorcerer, except that Madastracht can assume only one of the forms listed above. Madastracht can remain in this from until he assumes another or until the next sunrise. 

*Children of the Night (Su):* Madastracht can summon a pack of 4d8 dire rats, 10d10 bats, or 3d6 lions as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve Madastracht for 1 hour.

*Create Spawn (Su):* Any humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by Madastracht’s energy drain rises as a vampire spawn 1d4 days after burial.

*Damage Reduction (Ex):* Madastracht’s tough undead body grants him damage reduction 15/+1

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Madastracht heals 5 points of damage per round so long as he has at least 1 hit point.

*Gaseous form (Su):* Madastracht can assume gaseous form at will, as the spell cast by a 5th level sorcerer.

*Resistance (Ex):* Madastracht has cold and electricity resistance 20.

*Spider Climb (Ex):* Madastracht can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.

*Turn Resistance (Ex):* Madastracht has +4 turn resistance.

There are few terrors in the south that rival the sheer malignancy and evil of Madastacht, a vampiric abomination of legendary strength and power. Suffused with evil the huge undead androsphinx silently haunts the midnight skies a slave to his own blasphemous hunger. Madastracht was not always the creature of evil his is now, once like most of his kind he was a being of light heart and cheerful demeanor. As a living androsphinx Madastracht was known as Belkorian and his territory covered a vast swath of the southern plains. Belkorian patrolled his territory constantly and was a familiar sight to travelers making their way south. The androsphinx would often follow merchant caravans traveling through his domain, sometimes striding beside them to trade gossip or news from the lands to the north. 

Belkorian’s lands were considered a safe place to rest when traveling for the mighty androsphinx had all but exterminated the goblinoid population in the area and human bandits avoided the area for fear of provoking the sphinx’s ire. For fifty years Belkorian patrolled his lands vigilant for any incursions of evil but unbeknownst to the sphinx evil had long lain within his lands dormant and waiting to be discovered. 

The vampire lord Nedreshek had ruled a vast empire in the south millennia ago until the paladins of the order of the smiting fist drove him from his seat of power and entombed him high upon a lonely mountain peak. For untold centuries the vampire lay in confined slumber his body slowly withering as the years trickled by. All traces of the tomb were eventually obliterated beneath various landslides and natural disasters as well as the slow erosion of time. The tomb lay undiscovered until Belkorian who was expanding his lair, a large cavern situated on a high mountain peak, unwittingly freed the vampire with his errant digging. Freed from his tomb the ravenous Nedreshek attacked the first living thing he laid eyes upon, in this case Belkorian. Undaunted by the sphinx’s size and obvious power the vampire flew into a hunger mad frenzy tearing into the surprised Belkorian with the flurry of teeth and claws. The ensuing battle was fierce and Belkorian took grievous wounds from Nedreshek but not before he dragged the powerful undead out of the cavern and into the burning light of the sun. Faced with its nemesis the vampire tried to flee back to the safety of the cave but using the last vestiges of his strength Belkorian held Nedreshek to the ground as the sunlight burned him to ash. 

Horribly wounded, Belkorian crawled back into his lair and collapsed quickly falling under the shroud of unconsciousness. Fate was cruel to Belkorian, for although he had removed a terrible evil from the land, that very same evil had infected the mighty sphinx with its taint. Belkorian’s unconsciousness gradually gave way to the bleak eternity of death, but the androsphinx was not allowed to pass on to his next phase of existence. The vampire Nedreshek had drained much of Belkorian's vital life energy and replaced it with the shadowy power of undeath. Three days later Belkorian awoke, a strange and unwholesome hunger burning in his mind and a terrible strength coursing through his entire body. The mighty androsphinx had been reborn in darkness. 

Unable to cope with his undead state and his hunger for the living the androsphinx went quite mad. Giving into his dark urges Belkorian began to terrorize the land he once protected. Falling from the night skies upon the merchant caravans that had always traveled his lands Belkorian left a legacy of shattered bodies and unholy mayhem. The noble androsphinx Belkorian was no more, a ravenous beast had taken his form and corrupted his mind. The creature that wears Belkorian’s face is called Madastracht and its cruelty and malice truly knows no limits. The vast plains to the south once patrolled by Belkorian are now avoided if possible, tales of a terrible winged beast that comes in the night to slay and devour have all but stopped trade to the lands beyond the plains. The merchants in the north and those in the south have begun to hire bands of adventurers to eliminate the menace but as of yet all have failed. 

*Description & Tactics*

Like all androsphinxes Madastracht combines elements of human, lion and eagle into one powerful form. Madastracht’s body is that of a long graceful hunting cat topped with a human like head with two great feathered wings sprouting from his back. When Madastracht was alive his fur was deep golden brown, glowing with health and life, in his transition to undeath his fur has faded to a dull lusterless gray that hangs from his withered body in clumps and patches. The once proud and noble features of Belkorian have been twisted into a feral brutishness complete with the glowing red eyes and jutting fangs that are the hallmark of the vampire. Although his body has atrophied Madastracht is horrendously strong and quick, in addition his senses have sharpened to supernatural levels and his already keen intellect has reached near genius levels. 

Madastracht is a nightmarish opponent with a staggering array of special powers and abilities at his disposal. He will typically attack from the air using he fly by attack feats attempting to disorient and confuse his opponents. On the ground he will start combat with a roar hoping to stun as many opponents as possible. Those that remain standing after his roar attack will be subject to his domination ability. Madastracht typically shrouds himself in protective magics before entering battle, using spells like _protection from good_ and _shield of faith_ to increase his already formidable defenses. Wary of powerful adventuring bands he will only enter melee if he is sure he will triumph, focusing on spellcaster first. Stunned or dominated opponents will be carried of to Madastracht’s lair to be tortured and slowly drained or to serve as slaves until the volatile and unpredictable vampire tires of them.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, another lower level critter. Blisterspit is an advanced ankheg with the half dragon template. Like Crackjaw his relatively low CR is balanced by the group of regular ankhegs he controls. 

***************************************************

*Blisterspit*

*Advanced Half Dragon Ankheg*
*Huge Dragon*
*Hit Dice:* 9d12+54 (122 hp)
*Initiative:* -1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft., Burrow 20 ft.
*AC:* 24 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +17 natural)
*Attacks:* Bite +20 melee, 2 claws +15 melee
*Damage:* Bite 2d8+19 plus 1d6 acid, claw 2d4+6
*Face/Reach:* 10 ft. by 20 ft. /10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, acid, breath weapon
*Special Qualities:* Tremorsense, acid immunity, dragon qualities 
*Saves:* Fortitude +12, Reflex +5, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 36, Dex 08, Con 23, Int 07, Wis 13, Cha 08
*Skills:* Listen +11, Spot +5, Animal Handling +7
*Feats:* Improved Critical (bite), Power Attack, Sunder, Extra Breath Weapon
*Climate/Terrain:* Temperate and warm plains, forest, and underground
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 9
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Blisterspit must hit with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it deals automatic bite damage each round the hold is maintained. 

*Acid (Ex):* Acidic enzymes drip from Blisterspit’s mouth each round it maintains a hold. It automatically deals 1d6 points of acid damage each round in addition to bite damage.

*Breath Weapon (Ex):* Twice per day Blisterspit can spit a line of caustic vitriol out to a range of 60 ft. All those caught within the line suffer 6d6 points of damage, a successful reflex saving throw (DC 20) halves the damage.

*Dragon Qualities:* Blisterspit has low-light vision and darkvision to a range of 60 ft. In addition it is immune sleep and paralysis effects. Blisterspit’s black dragon heritage has granted it complete immunity to acid. 

Bizarre to say the least, the half dragon ankheg Blisterspit is truly a one of a kind anomaly. What possessed Blisterspit’s dragon father to seek out and mate with a mindless beast like an ankheg is beyond anyone’s reckoning, but the strange fecundity of dragonkind bred true and Blisterspit was the result. Inhabiting the northern region of the Blackspire forest, the monstrous ankheg as created a vast subterranean lair beneath the sheltering trees of the forest. Cohabiting with a large cluster of normal ankhegs, Blisterspit has managed to drive his lesser brethren to attack the nearby human settlement of Threndonvale.

The ankhegs have been raiding regularly, and the simple community of Threndonvale has been unable to repulse the vicious creatures. Blisterspit has trained his ankheg kin to not only bring back food, in the form of unfortunate humans, but has also instructed them to collect bright shiny bits of metal. Blisterspit’s has inherited his dragon father’s avarice and through his ankheg cohorts has amassed a considerable trove of gold, weapons and other trinkets. In addition to raiding the town itself Blisterspit has begun to actually attack the merchant caravans coming from the north slaying all that do not flee and then looting the wagons. 

The nature of the ankheg attacks has made them very hard to combat. Bursting from the ground either in the very center of town or along the merchant roads, the insectoid creatures gain almost complete surprise on their victims. The ankheg’s ability to burrow beneath the earth has allowed them to strike anywhere they please and the unpredictable nature of these attacks had made them exceedingly difficult to prepare for. No one has been foolhardy enough to follow the tunnels left after an attack so the whereabouts of Blisterspit and his ankheg’s lair is unknown. The death total is mounting in Threndonvale and merchant caravans have ceased coming from the north placing the small town on the verge of extinction. The mayor of the town has decided on one final ploy, scraping together all of the gold he and the community can muster they have sent word of their plight to the cities in the north with the hopes of hiring a brave band of adventurers to eradicate the menace. 

*Description & Tactics*

A bizarre mingling of reptile and insect, Blisterspit is truly a sight to behold. The long segmented body of an ankheg remains but the normal chitinous outer covering has been replaced with the thick black scales of a dragon. The six legs of the ankheg have been heavily modified with the rear four thickening to support the increased weight of the beast while the front two have developed into shorter, but stronger arm like appendages ending in vicious three taloned claws. The upper segments of Blisterspit’s body have assumed a more upright position to allow the use of the front legs to manipulate objects or make claw attacks; this posture lends Blisterspit an odd centaur-like appearance. The crowning nightmare to this unnatural union of dragon and ankheg is Blisterspit's misshapen head, which blends insect and dragon in equal parts. The long snout of the dragon is present as well as the needle sharp fangs that line the beast’s maw but oddly enough the large mandibles of the ankheg are also evident jutting from either side of Blisterspit’s mouth. Blisterspit's eyes are the multifaceted eyes of the ankheg mounted forward in his skull to provide stereoscopic vision. Two long waving antennae crown Blisterspit’s head adding the final touch to his weird and frightening form.

Although far smarter than his lesser kin Blisterspit still relies heavily on the simple tactics used by all ankhegs. Burrowing beneath a target area Blisterspit and his kin will burst from the ground attacking every living thing in the vicinity. Blisterspit will start combat off by using his breath weapon on the most obvious spellcasters and then close in for melee. Blisterspit’s improved grab ability will only be used to drag potential prey back to the lair for consumption. Confident but not suicidal Blisterspit will abandon a combat that has gotten out of hand by burrowing into the ground to escape his foes.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

And another beastie to torture your PCs with.  

Gred'Zex is an advanced wyvern with the multiheaded template from Savage Species. He also has the "Pyro" option from the same template. Good critter for parties in the 10-13 range as he doesnt have much in the way of spell resistance but has some very powerful physical attacks. 

**************************************************
*Gred’Zex*

*Advanced Two-Headed Pyro-Wyvern*
*Gargantuan Dragon (fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 23d12+115 (293 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 20 ft., Fly 60 ft. (average)
*AC:* 20 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +13 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 bites +27 melee, sting +27, 2 wings +27 melee, or 2 claws +27 melee
*Damage:* Bite 4d6+8, sting 1d8+4 plus poison, wing 2d6+4, claw 1d8+4
*Face/Reach:* 20 ft. by 40 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, poison, snatch, improved grab, rend
*Special Qualities:* Scent, dragon qualities, fire subtype
*Saves:* Fort +18, Ref +14, Will +14
*Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 9
*Skills:* Listen +20, Move Silently +18, Search +11, Spot +19, Wilderness Lore +12, 
*Feats:* Multiattack, Improved Multiattack, Improved Initiative, Combat Reflexes, Crush, Fling Enemy, Virulent Poison, Deadly Poison, Fly by Attack, Power Attack
*Climate/Terrain:* Temperate and warm forest, hill and mountains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 15
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Each of Gred’Zex’s two head can breathe a jet of flame 10 ft. high, 10 ft. wide and 20 ft. long. Gred’Zex can breathe once every 1d4 rounds with and each jet deals 3d6 points of fire damage per head. A successful reflex saving throw DC 16 halves the damage.

*Poison (Ex):* Gred’Zex’s sting carries a poison of staggering lethality. Those struck by the wyvern’s sting must make a successful fortitude saving throw DC 28 or suffer an initial 2d6 points of temporary constitution damage. One minute later the victim must make a second fortitude saving throw or suffer another 4d6 points of temporary constitution damage.   

*Improved Grab (Ex):* Gred’Zex can use this ability with either of his two heads or with both claws. If he gets a hold with his claws he will hang on and sting or fling his opponent if he manages to grab them with one of his heads.

*Fling:* If Gred’Zex has managed to grab an opponent with one of his heads he can in lieu of rending, fling his opponent away from him. If Gred’Zex chooses to fling his opponent vertically they will take normal falling damage. He can instead choose to fling an opponent horizontally inflicting half falling damage or he can fling his victim at another target in which case both victim and target take half falling damage. Gred’Zex can fling a creature up to 230 ft straight up or horizontally.  

*Rend (Ex):* If Gred’Zex manages to hit a target with both bite attacks he hangs on and attempts to pull the creature apart inflicting an automatic 8d6+16 points of damage. 

*Snatch (Ex):* If a Gred’Zex gets a hold on a creature four or more sizes smaller, he automatically deals damage with both claws and his sting attacks each round the hold is maintained. Gred’Zex can drop a creature he has snatched as a free action or use a standard action to fling it aside. 


As odd as Gred’Zex’s appearance is, his origin is a matter of no great mystery. The wyvern’s mother, a huge and terrible beast that ravaged the northern lands until she was brought down by a red dragon, purposely engineered Gred’Zex’s bizarre physiology. Far more intelligent than most of her kind, Gred’Zex’s mother had an intrinsic knowledge of the odd fecundity of dragon kind which granted the magical beasts the ability to mate with nearly any other creature. Armed with this knowledge Gred’Zex’s mother set out to find a mate that would make her offspring truly terrifying. After years of searching the huge she-wyvern found what she was looking for, a massive pyrohydra. 

How Gred’Zex’s mother coerced the pyrohydra into mating with her is a matter best left to the imagination, but months later the she wyvern laid a clutch of red tinged eggs and awaited the fruits of her experimentation. Of the six eggs only three hatched and two of the wyvern chicks were so horribly mutated that they died minutes after their emergence from the egg. Only one of the chicks, a lively two-headed beast, managed to survive. The she wyvern named here soul offspring Gred’Zex which means “two heads” in draconic. Pleased that her experiment was a success Gred’Zex’s mother set about teaching her new offspring the ways of wyvern kind. When Gred’Zex grew to maturity he was well versed in the methods of stalking prey from the air and using his massive size and two heads to their best advantage. Gred’Zex’s two heads shared only one mind allowing the wyvern to coordinate attacks without the difficulty other two-headed creatures, like ettins, have with two personalities in one body. 

Gred’Zex and his mother terrorized the countryside until the red dragon Pyramanderoth settled in the wyverns’ territory. The huge dragon was not about to allow any competition in “his territory” and in a spectacular aerial battle with Gred’Zex and his mother sent the she wyvern spiraling from the air reduced to little more than ash and cinders and wounded Gred’Zex severely. Gred'Zex managed to escape the dragon and fled to the south where he has settled and now terrorizes the small settlements of gnomes and halflings that inhabit the area. Gred’Zex has completely destroyed the three adventuring bands sent against him by the inhabitants of the area including the famous Beastslayers a group who had gained much renown from slaying massive and powerful monsters like dragons. It is likely that Gred’Zex will eventually be brought down by either a dragon or a powerful adventuring group but for the time being he reigns supreme as the top monster in his area. 

*Description & Tactics*

Bizarre and terrifying Gred’Zex is a mighty opponent capable of decimating even a well-armed group of adventurers. Gred’Zex’s body is that of a wyvern grown to colossal proportions. His thick red scales are iron hard and resistant to all but the most powerful blows, while his terrible claws and sting can slay even the stoutest of warriors with a single blow. Gred’Zex’s twin heads combine features of his hydra father as well as his wyvern mother. Both heads bare the slightly shorter snout of the hydra as well as the raised crest of the multiheaded beast. The eyes and fangs of each head are all wyvern, the former containing the feral cunning of wyvern-kind while the latter are one-foot daggers capable of rending steel. Gred’Zex glides through the sky on two mammoth wings spanning over eighty feet that literally blot out the sun as the massive beast descends on his victims. Unlike most wyverns, Gred’Zex is a skilled flyer and uses his increased mobility in the air to great advantage in combat.

Gred’Zex will almost always start combat from the air, attempting to snatch medium size opponents in his multiple jaws and then carry them aloft to be torn apart or dropped from a great height. Against multiple weak foes Gred’Zex will simply plummet from the air using his own gigantic body as a weapon, crushing his enemies beneath his tremendous bulk. If forced to fight upon the ground Gred’Zex will target any spellcaster with his sting or breath weapons as he has learned that powerful magic can harm him. The virulent poison in Gred’Zex’s sting is usually enough to kill a mage or sorcerer outright leveling the playing field for the wyvern. Powerful fighters will be subject to Gred’Zex battery of melee attacks including his deadly rend ability if possible. Most fighters, even powerful veterans, will likely succumb to such a powerful barrage. Gred’Zex’s mobility often gives him the upper hand against most of his foes as he can escape a fight that is going against him by taking to the air. 

If followed into the sky by foes with flight ability, Gred’Zex will us his snatch and fling abilities to great effect as one notable mage learned when his adventuring group managed to drive off the powerful wyvern and the overconfident spellcaster followed the beast hoping to finish him off. The arrogant spellcaster managed to unleash a single spell before he found himself firmly locked into the jaws of Gred’Zex’s left head. His companions found the mage’s pulped and battered body much later when it had plummeted to the earth after the unfortunate spellcaster was flung into the side of a mountain.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

*Warning! Vile stuff ahead! If you are in any way offended by the Book of Vile Darkness, please do not read the following post.* 

For those of you who are down with the vileness please refer to your BoVD's for more info on the following critter's abilities.

Dreadwing is an advanced gargoyle with the half-fiend template. He utilizes several feats from the BoVD as well as the sacrificial rules presented there in. He is a good challenge for a group of 7th to 8th level characers as he typically operates alone but has access to a number of powerful spell-like abilities. Enjoy. 

*************************************************

*Dreadwing*

*Advanced Half-Fiend Gargoyle*
*Large Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 12d10+84 (153 hp)
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 45 ft., Fly 75 ft. (average)
*AC:* 24 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +9 natural, +3 _large steel shield_)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +19 melee, bite +17 melee; or _+1 vile greatsword_ +20/+15/+10 melee, bite +15 melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d6+8, bite 1d8+4, _+1 vile greatsword_ 2d6+9 plus 1 vile
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft. /10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 15/+1, freeze, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to poison, acid, cold, fire and electricity resistance 20.
*Saves:* Fortitude +15, Reflex +11, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 26, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:* Hide +14, Listen +17, Knowledge (religion) +9, Knowledge (the planes) +7, Move Silently +11, Search +9, Spot +17
*Feats:* Multiattack, Fly by Attack, Thrall to Demon (Pazuzu), Sacrificial Master, Power Attack
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land, aquatic or underground
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Freeze (Ex):* Dreadwing can hold himself so still he appears to be a statue. An observer must succeed at a Spot check (DC 20) to notice that Dreadwing is really alive

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day – _darkness, poison_ 1/day -- _blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, unholy blight._ As the spells of the same name cast as a 12th level sorcerer, DC = 12 + spell level. 

The Grave of Heroes has long been shunned by the people of Ildengard due to its reputation as a place of great evil. The huge cemetery once housed the honored dead of the small town including the remains of the noble paladin Eberc Amblecrown but now has fallen into disrepair and decrepitude. Screams and other horrible sounds emanate from beyond the crumbling cemetery walls in the dark hours of the night and those few courageous souls that have braved the maze of tombs and headstones were never seen again. The ruling elders of Ildengard long content to simply ignore the sprawling necropolis at northern end of their town have recently found reason for alarm and even outright fear. Children have been disappearing all over town many of them stolen from their homes in the dead of night. The grief stricken parents of these missing children saw nothing but a few of them reported hearing the flapping of great wings just before their children were taken as well as a lingering stench of brimstone. None of the missing children have turned up and the citizens of the town have turned fear filled eyes to the Grave of Heroes dreading the possibility that their sons and daughters have been spirited away to the awful place. Panic and fear holds the town of Ildengard in an iron grip and the town elders desperately seek a solution to their dire situation hoping a brave band of adventurers can be convinced to aid the town’s people in their plight. 

Unbeknownst to the people of Ildengard a being of great and terrible evil has taken residence in their abandoned cemetery. A half-fiend gargoyle named Dreadwing has found the maze of crumbling statues and mausoleums to his liking and has set up shop amid the sheltering darkness of the ancient tombs and statues. A worshiper of the Demon Lord Pazuzu, Dreadwing is a devoted follower of the vile archfiend and is skilled at making offers of flesh to his demonic patron. In return for his devotion and sacrifices Pazuzu grants Dreadwing all manner of additional powers and abilities that he uses to further the aims of the demon prince. Dreadwing has found that the sacrifice of innocents brings the most favor from his patron and has been kidnapping the children of Ildengard for that nefarious purpose. Over twenty sons and daughters have gone under the sacrificial knife of the hellish gargoyle to please his demon master and Dreadwing has no intentions of stopping.

Dreadwing’s origins lie in the fetid stinking depths of the Abyss where his father, a Vrock in the service of the demon prince Pazuzu, was involved in the bizarre and terrible experimentations of his master. Pazuzu in nominally the lord of all evil flying creatures but not all of them pay fealty to the demon lord. Pazuzu wished to increase the loyalty of these less than faithful harpies, gargoyles, perytons and the like by breeding them with loyal demon stock to produce a whole new race of half-fiends. Dreadwing was the result of one of these experimentations. His mother, a gargoyle from the prime material plane, was captured and forced to breed with the Vrock that was Dreadwing’s father. Dreadwing’s birth was fatal to his mother for, unlike most gargoyle chicks that hatch from eggs, Dreadwing grew to maturity within his mothers abdominal cavity and from there clawed his way forth killing his mother before she even laid eyes on her fiendish infant. 

Dreadwing grew to maturity in the unrelenting chaos and evil in the abyss, along side the other half-fiend abominations created by Pazuzu and his followers. The demon prince’s experiments were of course shortsighted and doomed to failure. All of the crossbreeds were just as chaotic and recalcitrant as any other demon and no more loyal than their prime material parents ever were, save one. Dreadwing was truly devoted to his Demon Prince and when all of the other “failed experiments” drifted off on pursuits of their own or were devoured by more powerful demons, Dreadwing found a place for himself in the court of Pazuzu.  The fiendish gargoyle served his master well and was well rewarded. Of all Pazuzu’s servants it was Dreadwing who was chosen to enter the prime material plane and spread the influence of his master, a task he readily accepted. 

After leaving the Abyss, Dreadwing searched for a place on the prime material world of Oerth for a suitable base of operations. The corrupted Grave of Heroes in the small town of Ildengard suited his purposes perfectly; it was avoided and situated in an area that could not offer much resistance to the powerful fiend. The cemetery was already unhallowed, the result of blackguard who had successfully masqueraded as a paladin buried within. The corrupt energies of the blackguard had over time tainted the Grave of Heroes with evil and had even animated a few skeletons and zombies that wandered the cemetery at random. Dreadwing took up residence with the largest tomb in the cemetery, and from there began his campaign of terror against the town of Ildengard.

The town was ill defended featuring a barely competent militia numbering only twenty men. These poorly trained and under equipped citizens were no match for Dreadwing and he began raiding for sacrificial victims with no fear of reprisal. At first the gargoyle took those he found on the streets at night, carrying them off to his lair to be sacrificed and devoured, but as he realized that the town could mount no serious threat to him, he grew bolder. Demons hunger for the blood of innocents above all else and Dreadwing was eager to glut his fiendish desires as well as those of his master. It was far too simple for the gargoyle to sneak unseen and unheard into the homes of the people of Ildengard and spirit away their children. It is unlikely that Dreadwing will cease his predation upon the people of Ildengard until he is either driven out or put down by a powerful group of adventurers. The town elders are desperate for aid but they have no clue as to what manner of beast is preying on them. All that is known is that the Grave of Heroes is at the heart of disappearances but no one as of yet has been brave enough to venture into the shunned cemetery. 

*Description & Tactics*

Dreadwing’s fiendish origins are readily apparent to those unfortunate enough to encounter him face to face. The fiend’s sleek rock like skin is covered in a plumage of short black feathers, which culminate in a pair of massive wings that stretch nearly fifteen feet from wing tip to wing tip. Standing nearly twelve feet tall Dreadwing is a creature of incredible might and power, a hulking menace nearly unstoppable in close combat. Long ape like arms end in fearsome four taloned claws capable of ripping through plate mail like tissue paper. Dreadwing’s visage combines aspects of his vrock father with his gargoyle heritage replacing the normal fanged maw of the gargoyle with a long powerful hooked beak made all the more terrifying by the blood red feathers that cover Dreadwing’s head and upper shoulders. Dreadwing lacks the long goring horns of the gargoyle but more than makes up for this with his claws and powerful beak. A strong stench of brimstone surrounds Dreadwing at all times and often lingers in the homes of his victims for hours.

Dreadwing likes nothing more than tearing his opponents limb from limb with his claws and beak. The fiendish gargoyle will however use his magical shield and greatsword, both gifts from his demonic patron, if his foes prove to be powerful melee combatants. Dreadwing favors poison and unholy blight out of his spell like abilities to open combat with, targeting spellcasters with the former and good clerics or paladins with latter. If pressed he will use his blasphemy ability and focus his attacks on those that are stunned or paralyzed by the powerful magic. Due to his near constant sacrificial activities Dreadwing is often under the influence of various spells granted by his patron, these include but are not limited to the following: aid, cat’s grace, bull’s strength, divine favor and divine power.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, I said I wouldn't do it but what the hell. This thread is supposed to be for classic monsters but a request was made the piqued my interest. Now its not a classic monster but it is without a doubt the nastiest critter I have ever made. So with out further ado. 

Schmoe, here is your Advanced Corrupted Tauric Girallon of Legend. 

I had to fudge a bit because technically the tauric template could not be applied to this monster, but I think it came out pretty good anyway. Here is hwo the moster breaks down: Girallon from the MM, giant constrictor snake from the MM, monster of legend template from MM2, corrupted template from the BoVD, and finally the tauric template from the MM2.

**************************************************

*The Nameless*

*Advanced Corrupted Tauric (gargantuan constrictor) Girallon of Legend *
*Gargantuan Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 38d8+380 (532 hp)
*Initiative:* +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 20 ft. climb 20 ft.
*AC:* 33 (-4 size, +5 Dex, +22 natural)
*Attacks:* 4 claws +52 melee, bite +50 melee
*Damage:* Claw 2d6+18 plus 20 vile (crit 19-20), bite 2d8+9 plus 20 vile
*Face/Reach:* 20 ft. by 20 ft. /15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rend 4d6+27, constrict 2d6+27, frightful presence, improved grab, disruptive attack
*Special Qualities:* Scent, fast healing 10, SR 29, damage reduction 10/+3, darkvision 60 ft., acid immunity, enhanced power
*Saves: Fortitude +36, Reflex +29, Will +19
Abilities: Str 47, Dex 21, Con 31, Int 05, Wis 14, Cha 11
Skills: Balance +21, Climb +31, Hide +1, Listen +15, Move Silently +14, Spot +15
Feats: Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Critical (claw), Improved Initiative, Improved Multi-Grab, Iron Will, Multi-Attack, Multi-Grab, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Sunder
Climate/Terrain: Warm forest, mountains and underground
Organization: Solitary 
Challenge Rating: 28
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Chaotic Evil

Rend (Ex): If the Nameless hits with two or more claw attacks it latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 4d6+27 points of damage. 

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability the Nameless must hit with at least two claws. If it gets a hold it can constrict.

Constrict (Ex): The Nameless deals 2d6+24 points of damage with a successful grapple check against huge or smaller creatures.

Frightful Presence (Ex): The mere sight of the Nameless is enough to inspire terror in lesser creatures. All creatures with fewer than 38 hit dice within 20 ft. must make a Will save DC 33 on first sight of the Nameless or become shaken. The shaken affect lasts until the affected creature moves out of range. A successful save against the Nameless’s frightful presence leaves that opponent immune for 24 hours.

Fast Healing (Ex): The Nameless heals 10 points of damage each round, provided it still has at least 1 hit point. Fast healing does not restore hit points lost from starvation, thirst or suffocation.

Disruptive Attack (Ex): The nameless deals an additional 20 points of vile damage with each natural attack. Vile damage can only be healed on consecrated or hallowed ground. 

Deep within the steaming jungles of the Chultan peninsula, sheltered from the light of reason and sanity an abomination has been born. The mingled power of ancient evil and the savage nature of the land itself have heaved forth an unrivaled blasphemy onto the face of Faerun. The few men that make their homes within the trackless green expanse whisper a name synonymous with ancient sleeping evil, mumbling prayers to the gods of light and sanity that death may linger within the deep jungle and leaves the humble homes of men in peace. 

What is this nameless fear that stalks beneath the forest canopy? What manner of beast could have even the fearless wild dwarves of Thard Harr beseeching their savage deity for protection? These questions are better answered by the vile serpent-folk who haunt the old places within the jungles. The villainous yuan-ti have long been a blight upon the jungles of Chult, engaging in all manner of blasphemous rituals that often include the sacrifice of sentient beings. The twisted deity of the yuan-ti, a declining and decadent god known as Merrshaulk spends the unfolding eons in a drug induced stupor caring little for the plight of his slowly devolving people. But his people, vile and degenerate still draw upon his dwindling divinity, using these god energies to weave dark sorceries and further pollute their own malformed flesh. The yuan-ti are wise and their keen intellects, although twisted, are formidable. But even the sagest of the serpent folk are not immune to folly and perhaps the greatest evil in recent history can be directly attributed to the malignant disregard for all life exhibited by the yuan-ti. 

Above all else the yuan-ti desire power and domination over the “lesser” races of Faerun and from their hidden temples and shrines they work tirelessly towards this goal. The divine energy of their god Merrshaulk is often used in all manner of bizarre experiments involving the cross breeding of various animals and monsters. Most of these hideous creatures die seconds after their birth, but some live on to serve their fiendish masters or haunt the jungles in deformed agony inflicting their rage and pain upon all they encounter. One such experiment, an ill conceived venture pioneered by an ambitious yuan-ti abomination named Skessex, led to the total annihilation of his people and his own death. 

Skessex was a powerful cleric and had long admired the savage strength and ferocity of one of Chult’s most feared native creatures, the girallon. The huge beast was shaped much like a massive ape but featured four powerful arms ending in wicked flesh tearing talons and a maw filled with jagged dagger-like teeth. The girallon was unmatched in sheer savagery, attacking even dragons with little regard to its own safety, tearing into an opponent with the force of a raging storm. Of course for all Skessex’s admiration he felt that the girallon could only be improved by adding the strength and beauty of the serpent to its already fearsome form. His interest piqued and the foul inner workings of his demented genius bubbling way with furious activity, the yuan-ti priest ordered his servants to go into the jungle and bring back two specimens form experimentations. Skessex wanted a girallon of largest size as well as the one of the giant constrictor snakes that hunts the deepest places of the jungle. Armed with considerable magic Skessex’s servants set forth on their errand, returning one week later dragging the drugged, netted bodies of a massive girallon and a serpent of the likes Skessex had only dreamed of. 
With his two specimens in hand Skessex set to work on divining a way to combine the strengths of the two beasts into one powerful form. For weeks the yuan-ti cleric poured over ancient scrolls and dark forbidden tombs searching for the answer to his blasphemous questions, but to no avail. The answer sprang upon the serpent man in a dream, as the vast and terrible form of Merrshaulk appearing in all its unholy glory holding forth a stone tablet covered in strange arcane glyphs and sigils. As Skessex shrank away from his terrible god, retreating back into wakeful consciousness a last burning impression scorched an indelible image upon the serpent man’s brain. Skessex awoke with the location of a long buried temple pounding in his mind, he knew with out doubt that the answers he sought could be found therein. 

Skessex set out the next morning with a retinue of yuan-ti warriors delving deep into the dense jungle. Skessex led his band to a vast and crumbling temple whose god had long since been erased but the passing of time. The yuan-ti cleric plunged into the ruined temple with the fervor of creature possessed, making his way through the empty vine choked halls until he reached the place that he had been shown in his dream. A wide circular room held an altar of green marble, pitted and decayed but hiding a secret that Skessex burned to possess. The altar gave up its secrets after very little investigation, its huge cumbersome top sliding away to reveal a hollow space within the stone. Two stone tablets stared up at Skessex, identical to those his god had revealed to him in the depths of slumber. The serpent-man wasted no time and snatched up the tablets, placing them in a magically sealed pouch to safeguard them on the journey home. 

On returning to his temple Skessex went immediately to his laboratory to wrestle with the secrets of the stone tablets. It was almost comically simple to unlock the information held within, require nothing more than an elementary divination spell. The tablets detailed a complex ritual that would combine the essence of two separate creatures into one being. The ritual was long and very dangerous requiring the blood sacrifice of fifty sentient humanoids and an infusion of the caster’s will to spark the magical process. Skessex would call upon the might of his deity to aid him during the ceremony and was confident that he would be able to achieve the results he desired. 

To prepare for the ritual of joining, Skessex had a massive circular pit dug, measuring thirty feet across and some twenty feet deep. He then ordered his warriors to raid the villages of the local humans and dwarves for suitable sacrifices to fuel the blasphemous rite. When all was prepared Skessex had his specimens, the huge girallon and the giant serpent, cast into the pit still drugged and netted. The foul serpent-man then personally open up the throats of each sacrificial victim letting their life’s blood flow in to the pit to mingle with the divine energies that would coalesce there. When all the sacrifices had been made Skessex cast the bodies of his victims into the pit, hoping their flesh would aid in the transformation process. All that was left was the ritual itself, which required Skessex and ten under priests to chant uninterrupted for twelve hours. Long into the night the ancient guttural language contained on the stone tablets echoed through the jungle and then finally near the early hours of dawn Skessex intoned the final incantation to set the joining process in motion. 

When the final words of the rite were spoken the pit suddenly filled with a pungent greenish vapor and the agonized howls of the girallon echoed up from the interior of the hole. Accompanying this cacophony were horrible wet ripping sounds and the acrid stench of blood and something far fouler. The sounds continued for sometime and then suddenly ceased, leaving the jungle in a state of horrified silence. Skessex stood at the edge of the pit bubbling with excitement having no doubt that Merrshaulk had blessed him with success. Success he had but Merrshaulk had nothing to do with it.

The evil goddess Shar in her guise as Eshowdow had much interest in the Chultan peninsula. Her worship among the primitive peoples of the jungle had grown and Shar had no use for rivals. The yuan-ti and their veneration of the vile snake god Merrshaulk presented a thorn in the side of the dark goddess and she set out to destroy the serpent-folk that resided in her area of control. The mind of Skessex was a perfect tool for Shar and his eager and reckless nature made it very simple for her to appear to the serpent-man in the guise of Merrshaulk and plant whatever information she desired. The stone tablets and the forgotten temple they resided in were once under the control of a long dead god named Remnos. A bizarre frog deity, Remnos had been destroyed by none other than Merrshaulk in the days when the serpent lord as more active in the realms. Shar found it quite amusing that a former rival of Merrshaulk would help bring low the god’s people. 

The ritual had gone as Skessex planned but Shar had secretly mingled some of her dark sorcery into the mixture of magical and profane incantations, ensuring the Skessex got much more than he had bargained for. Shar instilled much power into the new beast that resulted from the ritual of joining as well as a deep and abiding hatred for its creators. 
As Skessex peered through the fading green vapor anxious for that first glimpse of his ultimate creation somewhere amid the darkness of the unfathomable plane of shadow, Shar smiled. 

With a tremendous roar a huge and towering bulk shot up from the pit its form still partially hidden by the vapor. Two massive claws snatched up Skessex and pulled him screaming into the noisome mist but his cries were short lived and they ended abruptly with the sounds of rending flesh. The yuan-ti warriors and lay priests stumbled back from the pit as Skessex was thrown back into their number, his body in two separate pieces.  What followed Skessex’s ravaged corpse was a thing of indescribable horror, and as it pulled its misshapen bulk from the pit of death and pain that had birthed it, two eyes glaring with rage and hatred fell on the assembled yuan-ti warriors and priests. The serpent-folk didn’t stand a chance; Shar and the unwitting Skessex had created an unstoppable abomination that fell among the yuan-ti in a maelstrom of teeth and claws. The slaughter was total, the beast proving resistant to all the magic and force of arms the yuan-ti could bring to bear, and when the last of the serpent folk met his end at the ripping claws of the beast, Shar’s victory was complete. 

The beast retreated into the deep jungle and there it remains haunting the dark places within the trackless green eternity. Hunters often see its trail made obvious by the crushed trees and butchered animals that mark its passage. Reports of whole villages of goblins and dwarves slaughtered down to the very last man have come in from the deep jungle and the few civilized areas held by humans hope in earnest that evil stays in the jungle and hungers not for the blood of men.

Description & Tactics

The unfortunate few who have laid eyes on the Nameless are barely capable of describing the beast, as its form is too horrendous to conceive. It has retained much of the aspects of the two beasts that were twined together to create it. The large muscular torso of the girallon, as well as its four arms is still in evidence but the long thick body of a colossal serpent has replaced its legs. The corrupt energies that went into the Nameless’s creation have worked much havoc on the beast and its form is twisted and bizarre. Most of the coarse fur that normally covers a girallon has been burned away and replaced with a thick coat of armor like scales. The creature’s face has combined features of serpent and girallon but not in any rational or coherent way. The random patchwork of the Nameless’s head is truly horrible and the only things that are easily identifiable are the two large eyes, featuring slitted pupils and glowing with a hellish green malevolence. Shar’s magic has also hardened and lengthened the creature’s claws and teeth and these fearsome weapons are capable of rending stone or even steel. 

The Nameless uses tactics that are unsubtle and direct. It is not bright but possesses a feral cunning that allows it utilize simple ambushes and make the most of its various combat feats. The Nameless knows no fear and will fall upon its enemies with tooth and claw with little regard to its own safety. It will typically focus all its attacks on a single opponent, routinely using Power Attack to add at least twenty points of damage, and then move on to another foe once the first has fallen. The dark energies used in the Nameless’s creation have gifted it with many special powers including the ability to inflict vile damage with its natural attacks. These hideous festering wounds are resistant to normal healing and may only be cured upon holy ground. In addition a powerful aura of absolute fear surrounds the beast at all times causing all but the stoutest of hearts to quail in terror. The Nameless is immune to nearly all forms of attack requiring powerful enchanted weapons or mighty spells to damage its near invulnerable body. It is easily the most powerful creature on the Chultan peninsula, more dangerous than the few dragons that live in the jungle depths.

It is likely that the Nameless will only grow in power serving Shar’s purposes unwittingly and continue its rapid assent to the status of one of Faerun’s most powerful evils.*


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Sorry for the delay folks, here's a real doozy for ya.

Pyrak is and advanced Vrock with the paragon template from the Epic Level handbook. He is easily as powerful as many of the demon lords of the abyss thanks mostly to his incredibly powerful sword, an artifact of legendary strength. Enjoy.

***************************************************

*Pyrak* 

*Advanced Paragon Vrock*
*Huge Outsider*
*Hit Dice:* 24d8+312 plus 288 (936 hp)
*Initiative:* +9 (Dex)
*Speed:* 90 ft., Fly 150 ft. (good)
*AC:* 54 (-2 size, +9 Dex, +23 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +58 melee, bite +54 melee, 2 rakes +54 melee or Fiendbleeder +66/+61/+56/+51 melee and bite +54 melee
*Damage:* _Fiendbleeder_ 4d6+55 plus 3d6 sonic, claws 2d6+36, bite 1d8+28, rake 1d6+28
*Face/Reach:* 10 ft. by 10 ft. /15 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spores, screech, dance of ruin, summon tanar’ri
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 20/+6, SR 39, tanar’ri qualities, fast healing 20
*Saves:* Fortitude +37, Reflex +33, Will +33
*Abilities:* Str 42, Dex 28, Con 36, Int 29, Wis 29, Cha 27
*Skills:* Bluff +28, Climb +36, Concentration +50, Diplomacy +28, Hide +46, Intimidate +28, Jump +36, Knowledge (the planes) +29, Knowledge (arcana) +46, Listen +54, Move Silently +46, Search +46, Sense Motive +46, Spellcraft +46, Spot +54, Tumble +29, Wilderness Lore +29
*Feats:* Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus (great sword), Expertise, Improved Disarm, Sunder, Multiattack, Great Cleave, Improved Flight, Fly by Attack, Greater Fly by Attack
*Climate/Terrain:* The Abyss
*Organization:* Special 
*Challenge Rating:* 29
*Treasure:* Quadruple standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Possessions:* _Fiendbleeder, +7 intelligent chaotic gargantuan evil outsider dread sonic blast greatsword_  

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will: darkness, desecrate, detect good, detect magic, mass charm, mirror image, telekinesis, and teleport without error (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). 3/day – greater dispelling, haste, see invisibility. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 27th-level sorcerer (save DC 18 + spell level).

*Spores (Ex):* Pyrak can release masses of spores from its body once every 3 rounds. The spores automatically deal 1d8+13 points of damage to all creatures within 5 feet of Pyrak. They then penetrate the skin and grow, dealing additional 1d2+13 points of damage each round for 10 rounds. At the end of this time, the victim is covered with a tangle of vine like growths. A delay poison spell stops the spores’ growth for its duration. Bless, neutralize poison, or remove disease kills the spores, as does sprinkling the victim with a vial of holy water.

*Stunning Screech (Su):* Once per hour Pyrak can emit a piercing screech. Every creature within a 30-foot radius must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 30) or be stunned for 1 round.

*Dance of Ruin (Su):* To use this ability, Pyrak and at least 4 other vrocks can link in a circle, dancing wildly and chanting. If they dance for 3 rounds, a wave of crackling energy flashes outward in a 100-foot radius. All non-demon creatures within the radius take 2d100 points of damage (Reflex half DC 28). Forcing Pyrak and the vrocks to break the circle stops the dance.

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day Pyrak can automatically summon 1d10 vrocks or a 1d3 balors.

*Telepathy (Su):* Pyrak can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.

Eons ago, amid the endless chaos of the Abyss a new demon, the first of its kind, clawed its way from the spawning pits to begin a reckless ascent to power. A birdlike creature, with huge feathered wings, this new demon was a potent addition to the armies of the abyss with tearing claws and a slashing beak in addition to a plethora of magical abilities. A balor named Hedranatherax was on hand to witness the birthing of the new demon and being the ranking tanar’ri seized the honor of naming the beast. “Vrock,” the balor spat into the fetid abyssal air, a single guttural syllable in the foul tongue of demons. The name was a combination of two abyssal words, “v’rog” meaning wing and “uckk” meaning death. The new demon was aptly named, “winged death”.

Hedranatherax seeing an opportunity to increase his station took command of the new demon immediately and brought the beast before Pazuzu, demon prince of the air. Pazuzu was pleased with the new demon’s form as it resembled his own and took the first vrock into his domain to study the new beast’s capabilities. Hedranatherax was rewarded and sent on his way, having no idea that he had just witnessed the humble beginnings of one of the most powerful demons in the abyss. 

The vrock thrived under the careful scrutiny of Pazuzu, learning its abilities and proving to be a fine addition to the abyssal armies. Pazuzu, satisfied with his new charge sought a way to breed more of the beasts and increase his own power. The demon prince sent the vrock back to the spawning pits and there after a number of blasphemous rituals and unthinkable ceremonies the spawning pits began to produce more of the new demon. Soon Pazuzu had a legion of vrocks and looked to the territory of his neighboring demon princes with a calculating eye to test his new troops. The first attack was on a minor demon prince named Uzelnak who held a vast stretch of barren abyssal plane, and commanded a ragtag army of minor demons. Pazuzu’s vrocks descended on Uzelnak’s territory en masse and quickly annihilated his forces. The vrocks performed perfectly attacking from the sky and tearing into the hordes of dretches and rutterkin that made up most of Uzelnak’s army. The vrocks even managed to kill his marilith general, tearing the demoness to pieces in a flurry of ripping claws and slashing beaks. Uzelnak himself fled his domain in utter defeat.

Pazuzu was pleased with his victory but had no interest in the abandoned domain of Uzelnak, and granted the arid stretch of the abyss to his new servants, the vrocks. The new demons were remarkably obedient to their master, having no ranking in the obscure and chaotic hierarchy of the abyss. Their only chance for survival was to attach themselves to a powerful demon lord like Pazuzu, but one vrock was not content with his roll as a servant. The original vrock demon, now called Pyrak, had secretly been growing in power and had quietly convinced the rest of his brethren to swear allegiance to him. Pyrak was a unique creature and his abilities were similar to a standard vrock only much more powerful. Pazuzu was not aware of Pyrak’s enhanced abilities, as the wily vrock had been careful to keep his powers hidden. Pyrak, like all demons hungered for power, and having seen the influence and dominance exerted by Pazuzu, craved the same status for himself. 

Pyrak had another secret that his master had no knowledge of. The vrock had claimed the sword of the deposed demon lord Uzelnak after his defeat at the hands of Pyrak and his brethren. Uzelnak, who was unaware of its true power, had long used the sword only as a decorative piece. When the blade fell into the hands of Pyrak the sword sensed a kindred soul and revealed all of its staggering power to the demon. Fiendbleeder was the sword’s name and it had been forged for a single purpose, to aid its demonic masters in the never-ending war with the devils of the nine hells. Fiendbleeder added considerably to Pyrak’s growing strength and served as an indomitable symbol of authority among the other vrocks.

For centuries Pyrak served Pazuzu as a general of an ever-growing army of vrocks, striking fear into the hearts of other demon lords as he stacked up victory after victory. But Pazuzu’s bullying could not be tolerated forever and two great demon lords agreed to put aside their differences to deal with the menace of the demon prince and his vrocks. Orcus and Grazzt had long been enemies but now that their own domains were in jeopardy the desperate demon lords had no choice but to pool their resources. As fate would have it they would need to do very little to stem the tide of invasion. Pyrak, knowing that he and his vrocks would soon be sent against Pazuzu’s most powerful rivals, cuckolded his master and secretly struck a bargain with both Orcus and Grazzt. In exchange for leaving their domains in peace the two demon lords would provide Pyrak with additional support in the form of a demonic army pooled from both of their forces. This army, assisted by Pyrak and his vrocks would storm the Citadel of Wings, the fortified keep of Pazuzu. 

Pazuzu, who was rarely uninformed about anything, was stunned when Pyrak led his army to the demon prince’s doorstep. Enraged that he had been duped, Pazuzu attempted to salvage some of his lost honor and brazenly challenged Pyrak to single combat. With his dominance still untested Pyrak had no choice but to accept Pazuzu’s duel in an all or nothing gamble for power. With a deafening screech both combatants launched themselves into the air to collide in a spectacular mid-air battle. The amassed army of demons watched with great interest as the two mighty fiends ripped and slashed at each other, both combatants very aware that the loser of the conflict would be banished at best and destroyed at worst. It was Fiendbleeder that finally decided the outcome of the battle, for despite all of his considerable prowess and magical ability Pazuzu could not stand against the mighty blade. The combat ended abruptly as, Pazuzu, severely wounded, ripped open a gate to the prime material plane and fled his domain and the abyss in total defeat. 

Pyrak was victorious and claimed the Citadel of Wings for himself and his followers. A new power had emerged in the abyss and both Orcus and Grazzt, perhaps foolishly, honored their agreement with the mighty vrock and left him to rule in Pazuzu’s stead. In the millennia that followed his victory, Pyrak has continued to grow and power and is now one of the most powerful demons in the abyss. The vrock controls an entire abyssal layer that is little more than a flat featureless plain swarming with flying demons and other evil winged creatures. Pazuzu, of course, eventually returned to the abyss and is without doubt Pyrak’s most determined and hated rival. 

Pyrak has shown little interest in the prime material plane and instead focuses his attention on the blood war with the devils of the nine hells. The powerful demon has led many successful raids into Avernus, the first level of the hells, and laid waste to entire armies of baatezu aided by his army of vrocks and his vicious greatsword. Pyrak’s relations with other mighty demons and demon lords are remarkably passive, with the exception of Pazuzu he is quite content to be left to his own devices and accord the same courtesy to his neighbors.  The goals and motivations of Pyrak are unclear as only the most learned sages of planar lore have ever even heard of him, but it is rumored that he is seeking the secrets of godhood and has lately devoted much of his energy and resources to that endeavor. 

*Description & Tactics*

Pyrak appears as a massive vrock of singular malevolence and power with slate gray feathers and a long hooked beak that appears to be made of solid iron. The demon lord is never seen without his signature weapon, an enchanted gargantuan greatsword forged of cold iron called Fiendbleeder. A force of now less than twenty advanced vrocks accompanies Pyrak at all times acting as an elite guard for the demon. Pyrak makes his home on the 575th level of the abyss in a huge floating fortress known as the Citadel of Wings. From his citadel Pyrak commands legions of vrocks and other flying demons that scour the flat featureless plain of their home for land bound intruders. 

It is unlikely that adventurers would ever have the misfortune of meeting Pyrak face to face unless they are capable of visiting his abyssal home. If such an encounter were to occur the mortals would be in for a fight of epic magnitude. Pyrak has god-like intelligence and thousands upon thousands of years of harsh experience to temper his prowess. Confronted with powerful adventurers the demon lord would simply overwhelm them with minions providing magical support as necessary. If this tactic proved unsuccessful Pyrak would enter melee with Fiendbleeder, targeting spellcasters first and letting his powerful weapon wreak as much havoc as possible. The resources that Pyrak has to draw upon make him nearly invulnerable within his domain and he would likely only succumb to the ministration of mortals if some how isolated from his home and his followers.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey guys, here is another critter to tide you over until I get the next NPC thread going. The Slithering Horror is an advanced carrion crawler with the fiendish template and the gelatinous template from Savage Species. 

************************************************

*The Slithering Horror*

*Advanced Fiendish Gelatinous Carrion Crawler*
*Huge Aberration*
*Hit Dice:* 9d10+63 (115 hp)
*Initiative:* +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) 
*Speed:* 15 ft., Climb 10 ft.
*AC:* 18 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +9 natural)
*Attacks:* 8 tentacles +10 melee, bite +8 melee, slam +8 melee
*Damage:* Tentacle 1d8 acid plus paralysis, bite 1d6+3 plus 1d8 acid, slam 2d6+3 plus 1d8 acid
*Face/Reach:* 10 ft. by 20 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Paralysis, acid, smite good
*Special Qualities:* Scent, blindsight, resilient, immunities, saving throw bonus, DR 10/+3, SR 18; acid, cold, fire and electricity resistance 20
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 24, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 06 
*Skills:* Climb +14, Hide +4, Listen +2, Move Silently +8, Spot +2
*Feats:* Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Track
*Climate/Terrain:* Any underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Paralysis (Ex):* Those hit by the Slithering Horror’s tentacle attack must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 22) or be paralyzed for 2d6 minutes.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day The Slithering Horror can deal an additional 9 points of damage to a good aligned foe on a successful melee attack.

*Blindsight (Ex):* The Slithering Horror’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Acid (Ex):* The Slithering Horror secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly. Any melee hit deals acid damage.

*Resilient (Ex):* The Slithering Horror has a less defined shape than a standard carrion crawler. As a result it is more difficult to score crippling or killing blows against it. The Slithering Horror benefits from the following combat adjustments:
*** Cannot be flanked
*** Takes 1d6 less damage from a successful sneak attack
*** Takes one-half the additional damage dealt by a critical hit

*Immunities (Ex):* The Slithering Horror is immune to polymorphing and stunning,

*Saving Throw Bonus (Ex):* The Slithering Horror gains a +4 bonus on saves against mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep, and paralysis. 

The lightless halls of Undermountain are fraught with all manner of peril and those brave enough to dare its hazards often fine their end at the claws of some terrible beast. The dwarves of old built their home well and it has withstood the passage of time well beyond its creators and now serves as the single largest grave for adventurers in all the realms. Centuries ago the mad wizard Halaster took up residence in the mammoth dungeon complex, stocking it with all manner of beasts and monsters. The dungeon has become famous for its lethality and the vast hoards of riches that a few have taken away from the dangerous place. As deadly as the halls of Undermountain are they still draw adventurers by the hundreds, eager to make their name in the annals of Faerunian history or simply to test their luck for a chance at instant wealth.

Halaster yet lives, the magic of the archmage preserving his life well beyond its normal limits. The demented archmage spends much of his time gathering dangerous monsters from all over Faerun and depositing them in his dungeon. Halaster derives much amusement from his “zoo” watching with glee through hundreds of secret passageways as his pets devour and slay the adventurers that frequent his home. Halaster, however, is not responsible for all the dangers of Undermountain. Various humanoids and monsters have wandered in of their own accord and have made the gloomy halls of Undermountain their home. One of these interlopers was actually created in the deepest depths of Undermountain's lower levels. A cabal of drow, worshiping the blasphemous deity Ghaundahar, received a gift from their enigmatic and terrible god. The “gift”, an augmented carrion crawler modeled somewhat after the god’s own amorphous form, was less than devoted to the members of the cabal and proceeded to slay and devour each and every one of them. After the destruction of the Ghaundahar worshipers the beast roamed the lower levels of Undermountain, preying on creatures weaker than itself and hiding from the stronger denizens of the depths. 

Possessed with a modicum of fiendish intellect the beast of Ghaundahar slowly made its way to the upper reaches of Undermountain where the number of sentient humanoids was far greater. The beast soon became infamous on the first level of the dungeon, often lurking near the most popular entrance into the complex, the well shaft leading to the famous inn known as the Yawning Portal. Adventurers would pay a small fee to the proprietor of the inn to be lowered down into the depths to seek their fortune. Many of these adventurers were caught completely off their guard by the beast of Ghaundahar lying in wait and quickly slain. This tactic became so successful that the beast scarcely moved and eventually the number of adventurers entering Undermountain via the Yawning Portal declined sharply. Durnan, the owner of the inn, was a powerful fighter and was not about to tolerate the economic damage the beast was inflicting on his business. The innkeeper descended into Undermountain himself to confront the beast and after a furious battle drove it away, injuring it severely. Since then the beast has stayed clear of the well shaft but still haunts the first level, silently following adventurers through the darkness waiting for them to let down their guard for just an instant and allow it to strike. 

The beast’s infamy has grown as adventurers exploring the first level spread word of an eerie presence following them through the empty halls. Many of the very common deaths and disappearance occurring in the depths of Undermountain have been pinned on the beast, though it has actually killed only a handful of adventurers. In addition the one group that encountered it and lived to tell the tale has given a colorful name to the beast. The surviving adventurers described a creature of unimaginable foulness and named the monstrosity “The Slithering Horror”. The legend of the Slithering Horror continues to grow and is often a subject of much debate in the taproom of the Yawning Portal. It is doubtless that the beast’s legend will long outlive the beast itself and the Slithering Horror will become just another boogey-man used to frighten inexperienced adventurers daring the perils of Undermountain. 

*Description & Tactics*

The Slithering Horror had been gifted with the essence of its godly progenitor Ghaundahar. It bares a slight resemblance to a normal carrion crawler, although larger, with a long segmented body and a mass of writing tentacles near its “head”, but all resemblance stops there. The beast’s body is composed entirely of quivering green protoplasm shaped roughly in the image of a carrion crawler. No eyes or other sensory organs are evident on the Slithering Horror as the primitive makeup of its body allows it to detect approaching prey items without the aid of sound or sight. A sickly sweet stench, reminiscent of rotting carrion, hangs about the creature at all times and often alerts potential meals to its presence. The repulsive body of the Slithering Horror constantly oozes a strong acidic slime that it uses to dissolve its food into an easily digestible form. 

Slow moving and cumbersome, The Slithering Horror must use stealth and surprise to capture its meals. It will typically stalk potential prey, such as a party of adventurers, for hours, waiting for an opportune moment to strike. When it reveals its presence the Slithering Horror will lash out with its paralytic tentacles hoping to immobilize as many foes as possible. It fears little, as its bizarre anatomy and fiendish nature make it impervious to many forms of attack. If faced with a group it is unable to defeat, the Slithering Horror will attempt to grab any paralyzed foes and retreat, usually by climbing a vertical surface, to devour its meal in peace.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all, sorry for the lack of updates. Xavanax is an advanced beholder with the Ju-Ju zombie template from The Unapproachable East. 

In addition I have included a new beholder template similar to the hag coven at the end of the background material.

Dirge

*************************************************

*Xavanax*

*Advanced Ju-Ju Zombie Beholder*
*Large Undead*
*Hit Dice:* 15d12+3 (135 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) 
*Speed:* 5 ft., Fly 20 ft. (good)
*AC:* 24 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +13 natural)
*Attacks:* Eye rays +11 ranged touch, bite +7 melee
*Damage:* Bite 2d4+3
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5-ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, fly, DR 5/slashing, turn resistance +4, immunities, undead
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con --, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 17 
*Skills:* Hide +10, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (arcana) +16, Listen +17, Search +20, Sense Motive +11, Spot +21
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Toughness, Dodge, Mobility, Shot on the Run, Ability Focus (disintegrate eye ray), Ability Focus (finger of death eye ray), Ability Focus (flesh to stone eye ray)
*Climate/Terrain:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 17
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of the ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once a round, even when Xavanax is attacking physically or moving at full speed. Xavanax can easily aim all its eyes upward, but its own body tends to get in the way when it tries to aim the rays in other directions. During a round, Xavanax can aim only three eye rays at targets in any one arc other than up (forward, backward, left, right, or down). The remaining eyes must aim at targets in other arcs or not at all. Xavanax can tilt and pan its body each round to change which rays it can bring to bear in an arc. Each eye's effect resembles a spell cast by a 15th-level sorcerer but follows the rules for a ray. All rays have a range of 150 feet and a save DC of 20, with the exception of the disintegrate, finger of death, and flesh to stone rays which have a save DC of 22. 

*Charm Person:* The target must succeed at a Will save or be affected as though by the spell. Beholders use this ray to confuse the opposition, usually employing it early in a fight. The beholder generally instructs a charmed target to either restrain a comrade or stand aside. 

*Charm Monster:* The target must succeed at a Will save or be affected as though by the spell. Beholders use this ray in the same manner as the charm person ray. 

*Sleep:* This works like the spell, except that it affects one creature with any number of Hit Dice. The target must succeed at a Will save to resist. Beholders like to use this ray against warriors and other physically powerful creatures. They know their foes can quickly awaken the sleepers, but they also know that doing so takes time and can delay an effective counterattack. 

*Flesh to Stone:* The target must succeed at a Fortitude save or be affected as though by the spell. Beholders like to aim this ray at enemy spellcasters. They also use it on any creature whose appearance they find interesting. (After the fight, the beholder takes the statue to its lair as a decoration.) 

*Disintegrate:* The target must succeed at a Fortitude save or be affected as though by the spell. The beholder likes to use this ray on any foe it considers a real threat. 

*Fear:* This works like the spell, except that it targets one creature. The target must succeed at a Will save or be affected as though by the spell. Beholders like to use this ray against warriors and other powerful creatures early in a fight, to break up the opposition. 

*Slow:* This works like the spell, except that it affects one creature. The target must make a Will save to resist. Beholders often use this ray against the same creature targeted by their disintegrate, flesh to stone, or finger of death rays. If one of the former rays fails to eliminate the foe, this ray might at least hamper it. 

*Inflict Moderate Wounds:* This works just like the spell, causing 2d8+10 points of damage (Will half). 

*Finger of Death:* The target must succeed at a Fortitude save or be slain as though by the spell. The target suffers 3d6+13 damage if his saving throw succeeds. Beholders use this ray to eliminate dangerous foes quickly. 

*Telekinesis:* The beholder can move objects or creatures that weigh up to 375 pounds, as though with a telekinesis spell. Creatures can resist the effect with a successful Will save. 

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* Beholders are exceptionally alert and circumspect. Their many eyes give them a +4 racial bonus to Spot and Search checks, and they can't be flanked.

*Antimagic Cone (Su):* A beholder's central eye continually produces a 150-foot antimagic cone extending straight ahead from the creature's front. This functions just like antimagic field cast by a 15th-level sorcerer. All magical and supernatural powers and effects within the cone are suppressed-even the beholder's own eye rays. Once each round, during its turn, the beholder decides which way it will face, and whether the antimagic cone is active or not (the beholder deactivates the cone by shutting its central eye). Note that a beholder can bite only creatures to its front.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly as the spell, as a free action, at a speed of 20 feet. This buoyancy also grants it a permanent feather fall effect with personal range.

*Immunities (Ex):* Xavanax is immune to magic missile and electricity damage.

*Undead:* Xavanax is immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and disease. He is not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage.

There are few creatures more paranoid and xenophobic than the dreaded beholder. Unlike many other evil monsters the “Eye Tyrant”, as they are sometimes called, finds the company of all creatures even its own kind repugnant and unwanted. Fiercely territorial, beholders defend their lairs and the surrounding area with an unassailable zeal that has spelled certain doom for many an adventuring band. This aggressive nature is doubly evident when a beholder encounters another of its kind in its home territory. These encounters lead to epic battles that often result in the death of both beholders, and for this reason, the arrogant and over confident eye tyrant, fears little beyond its own kind. On the rare occasion that a group of beholders can put aside their natural tendencies for a while and cooperate they can form a powerful but little known magical coterie, the Beholder Syndicate. 

A syndicate contains three beholders who have enacted an ancient and obscure ritual handed down over the millennia by the malignant beholder deity known only as the Great Mother. The ritual allows the three beholders to link minds and when needed function as a single being, combining their formidable intellects and willpower into a staggeringly powerful super mind. In addition the bizarre magic of the syndicate joining grants its members a host of additional magical powers on top of their already vast array of abilities. These “Syndicates” often control vast criminal networks in large cities or rule over various human beholder cults. 

One such syndicate, headed by a powerful beholder named Xavanax controlled the thieves’ guild in the Faerunian city of Baldur’s Gate. For decades Xavanax along with the other members of his syndicate Xevox and Xezex manipulated the guildmaster of the Angry Knife thieves guild, compelling the aging thief to mount daring raids on city nobles and authority figures. Xavanax was obsessed with the accumulation of magical items, specifically seeking those that might prolong his life, and the Angry Knife guild saw to it that a steady influx of stolen goods found their way into Xavanax and his Syndicate’s horde. Paranoid to a point that even other beholders found him irrational, Xavanax feared that the end of his life was drawing near and desperately sought a way to stave off death. So desperate was Xavanax that the innate caution of beholder kind was overridden when his two associates offered him just the solution he was looking for. 

Xevox, the youngest beholder of the Syndicate was a devout follower of Gzemnid, and obscure beholder deity with dominion over illusion and trickery. Xevox had grown tired of Xavanax’s paranoia and sought a way to dispose of the elder beholder. Xevox knew that he stood no chance against Xavanax in a stand up fight and so after lengthy prayer and meditation he received the answer from his fickle god. Xevox knew he would need help to see his scheme come to fruition and enlisted the aid of Xezex the third member of the beholder triumvirate. Xezex was intrigued with Xevox’s plan, which was to transform Xavanax into a death tyrant, a mindless undead beholder that could be controlled with ease. The transformation would of course break the magic of the Syndicate but would provide its two surviving members with a powerful weapon against their enemies. 

Although the three beholders were linked via a group mind, Xevox and Xezex were able to keep their plan a secret due in large part to Xavanax’s obsession and unwillingness to focus on anything beyond the accumulation of magic and lore that would increase his life span. When Xevox approached Xavanax with the lie he had concocted regarding a possible transformation into undeath and immortality, Xavanax was eager and receptive to the young beholder's words. Xevox twisted the truth of the death tyrant ritual, advising Xavanax that he would be transformed into a lich-like state that would increase his power tenfold. Xavanax ordered Xevox and Xezex to immediately begin preparation for the ritual, not even bothering to question the two subordinate beholders motives in increasing the personal power of their leader far beyond the scope of their own abilities. Xavanax was truly blinded by his fanatical obsession and ultimately it led to his downfall and the collapse of the entire syndicate. 

The ritual was rather simple, requiring little more than the freshly slain corpse of a sentient creature, which would be consumed during the ritual, and a few crude utterings in the ancient “dark speech” which had been taught to Xevox by his patron deity, Gzemnid. Xavanax was more than eager to enact the ritual, and on the 4th day of Uktar took his place in the center of a mystic circle cut into the stone of their underground layer with Xevox’s disintegrate ray, while the young beholder chanted the words of power that would grant Xavanax everlasting life. The ritual worked but the outcome was not what either Xavanax or Xevox expected.

As the dark energies summoned by Xevox swirled within the circle of power, Xavanax felt the life essence draining from his body and panicked. So afraid of death was the elder beholder that even the everlasting promise of undeath unnerved him completely. Frantic, Xavanax fled the circle just as Xevox finished his last guttural incantation. The culmination of the ritual caught Xavanax half in and half out of the mystic circle and his body was smote with crackling black arcs of negative energy, killing him instantly. 

Xevox and Xezex, after they had recovered from the chaotic end to their ritual, floated over to the lifeless orb that was Xavanax. Xevox grinned as he saw the limp eyestalks of Xavanax suddenly stir and began writhing slowly, his plan had come full circle, he and Xezex now had a near unstoppable force at their disposal, an undead beholder. But as Xezex drew closer to the slowly awaking abomination he had created, something strange and unforeseen tugged at the edge of the beholder’s brain. He could still feel Xavanax’s mind through the union of the Syndicate, a bond that should have been broken once Xavanax was transformed into a death tyrant, a mindless creature. Sudden realization flooded through Xevox and he shut his central eye to negate his continual antimagic cone, snapping his most deadly eye stalks towards Xavanax’s crumpled form; but he was too late. 

The magic of the ritual had indeed transformed Xavanax into an undead creature but not the death tyrant that Xevox and Xezex had been hoping for. Xavanax’s mad flight from the circle at the end of the ritual had flawed the dark magic that had coalesced within and had left Xavanax's mind mostly intact. Momentarily stunned the newly undead beholder had lain silent while the minds of his two former associates filled his own with their excited thoughts. Rage burned within Xavanax as the plans of Xevox and Xezex, laid bare by the magic of the syndicate, revealed what had truly been in store for him. Xavanax lay quietly, moving his eye stalks in his best imitation of a mindless thrall and waited for Xevox to approach. The young beholder foolishly floated in to examine his handiwork and as he realized that his plans had failed tried to bring his eye stalks to bear on Xavanax, but the elder beholder had been waiting for him and was far faster.

A pale line of hellish green fire shot from Xavanax’s 4th eyestalk, immolating Xevox in flickering jade flames. The flames died almost instantly leaving a solid stone replica of Xevox hanging in the young beholders place, mouth agape in fear and confusion. For half a heartbeat the stone beholder hung suspended 10 ft from the ground before finally succumbing to gravity and smashing to countless pieces on the unforgiving granite floor of the subterranean chamber. 

Xezex who had witnessed the short exchange between Xavanax and Xevox watched in stunned horror as the _thing_ that was once Xavanax rose from the ground and turned its great, burning central eye upon him. Dread filled Xezex and he raced towards the ceiling to escape the effects of Xavanax’s antimagic cone. Poised above his undead adversary, Xezex panned his body to bring all his eyes stalks to bear on Xavanax and unleashed a fusillade of rays upon the advancing beholder. With a grace the belied his scarred and withered body, Xavanax dodged most of the deadly lines of magic while the few that struck him seemed to have no effect on his newly undead form. 

Helpless with fear and the seemingly ineffectiveness of his eye rays, Xezex attempted to flee but was struck from behind by an unerring ray from Xavanax, as dashed towards the circular egress in the chambers ceiling. Xevox’s body was momentarily outlined in a fiery yellow light before vanishing completely, leaving only a small pile of dust to bear witness that he had ever existed at all. Uncontested Xavanax floated from the chamber his mind awhirl with pain and loss. His thoughts were a jumble and the staggering mental faculty he had always relied upon was suddenly and horribly gone. Xavanax fled the underground complex that had served as the home of himself and his syndicate for nearly a decade, retreating to the lightless tunnels of the underdark to ponder the ramifications of his new and terrible existence. 

*Description & Tactics*

Twisted by the awful magic of the Death Tyrant ritual, Xavanax’s body has been horribly changed. Caught as he was halfway in and halfway out of the magic circle at the end of the ritual, one side of Xavanax’s body remains mostly undamaged, the sickly gray pallor of death is still evident on the his undamaged side but it is nothing compared to the half of his body that remained in the circle. The “dead half” as Xavanax refers to the scarred portion of his body is an aesthetic atrocity of terrible magnitude. Half of Xavanax’s body appears to by slowly sliding away from his undamaged side. The blackened shriveled flesh hangs in one great slough, twisting the beholder features into a slack jawed frown that would evoke sympathy and even pity if it did not belong to such an evil and terrible creature. Xavanax’s great central eye also bears the mark of his transformation into undeath, burning with an infernal red glow that seethes with rage and power.

While still a very intelligent creature, undeath had dulled the great beholders wits, and this loss of mental capacity infuriates Xavanax. The undead beholder realizes that he has gained much personal power, and finally has no fear of death in any natural sense, but still he frantically searches for a way to restore his lost cognitive ability. The search for magic has begun again but this time Xavanax searches for ways too increase his intelligence and has been successful to some degree. An ancient tome found in the lair of young black dragon that had the misfortune of running into Xavanax while he wandered the lightless tunnels of the underdark, lifted the beholder’s intelligence once it was read and fully absorbed. Xavanax has plans of returning to the tunnels beneath Baldur’s Gate and regaining control of the Angry Knife thieves’ guild, rebuilding his power base and manipulating the unfortunate guildmaster into stealing the magic he needs to replenish his lost intellect.

The few adventurers who have encountered Xavanax would tell you (had they survived) that the undead beholder prefers a direct frontal assault and a quick display of power to pacify any threats that might arise. Xavanax prefers the more direct and deadly eye rays such as, _finger of death, disintegrate and flesh to stone_ over those that charm or confuse and has found ways to bolster the power of these favored attacks. If these rays fail to harm his opponents, he will switch tactics and attempt to charm a powerful melee type and turn him on his companions. 

Xavanax has been alive for over two centuries and in that time has slain hundreds of opponents. He is a near tactical genius and uses all of his abilities in the best manner possible, focusing his antimagic cone on spell casters while blasting melee types with his deadliest eye rays. Unlike most beholders, Xavanax is filled with a near fanatical blood lust once he enters battle and will fight to the death even if the odds seem against him. So far his direct merciless approach has served him well, but tales of an undead beholder haunting the sewers of Baldur’s Gate have begun to trickle to the surface and the number of eager adventurers seeking fame and fortune in Xavanax’s lair has increased. It is likely that Xavanax will meet his end at the hands of one of these adventuring bands but until that time is it hand the bodies will pile up beneath the deathless terror of Xavanax.


*Beholder Syndicate*

A beholder syndicate, much like the hag coven, is a joining of three separate individuals to create a more powerful whole. Accomplished with an obscure ritual known to very few of the dreaded eye tyrants, the rite of joining has been handed down by the Great Mother to ensure the dominance of her offspring. Used widely eons ago the Syndicate is a small remnant of a time when beholders were not so insular and xenophobic, working together towards a common goal and terrorizing the planes with vast armies of floating death orbs. Those halcyon days are long gone, the power of the beholder nation broken before the dawn of recorded history by near constant battles with Gith and Illithid-kind, but some of that ancient knowledge and power remains in the minds of a few select beholders. 

The syndicate requires three willing beholders one of which must lead the syndicate while the other two accept subordinate positions, no easy thing to the proud and egotistical beholder. The leader must have at least 15 hit dice, possess a minimum 18 INT and have knowledge of the “dark speech” a blasphemous language of utter evil. The rite requires the sacrifice of a 10 sentient creatures with at least 10 hit dice or levels that are to be subjected to each of the ten beholder eye rays at one-hour intervals, while a continuous chant by the leader continues through out the ten-hour duration. The sacrifices must be slain by the eye rays outright or forced to commit some suicidal act under the compulsion of one. Not surprisingly the cruel and inventive race of beholders have even devised many ways in which a person can be killed by the usually non-lethal sleep ray. 

Once all of the sacrifices have been slain the chanting continues for one more hour and if the ritual was performed correctly the three beholders are joined at the culmination of the ritual. A host of new powers, detailed below, are now available to the three beholders.

·	Each beholder in the syndicate grows an 11th eyestalk within a week of completing the ritual. This extra eyestalk has the following powers usable at will: detect magic, detect good/evil/law/chaos, detect poison, see invisibility, eye bite, and true seeing. These abilities are as the spells cast by a sorcerer of the beholders level.
·	Each beholder gains an SR of 10 plus the lead beholder’s hit dice
·	+4 inherent bonus to CON and WIS.
·	+4 deflection bonus to AC
·	All saving throws for syndicate beholder eye rays increase by +2
·	All beholders in the syndicate can communicate telepathically with each other up to a distance of one mile.


The death of any beholder in the syndicate causes the immediate loss of all powers for any surviving beholders associated with the joining. The syndicate adds +2 to the CR of each beholder member.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, here's a relatively low CR critter for you DMs out there. This monster is connected with the Vampiric Androsphinx, Madastracht, who is detailed earlier in this same thread. 

Gorvagg is an un-advanced ettin with the vampire template. He is one of Madastracht's more powerful thralls and could provide a good challenge for characters in the 8 to 10 range. According to WoTC Gorvagg is CR 7, but I think that may be a bit low. With his high strength and various magical abilities and resistances I think he could easily give a party of 10th level characters a run for their money, but YMMV.

Enjoy.

Dirge

***********************************************

*Gorvagg*

*Ettin Vampire*
*Large Undead*
*Hit Dice:* 10d12 (95 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*AC:* 24 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +13 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 _+1 greatswords_ +16/+11 melee or slam +15 melee
*Damage:* _+1 greatsword_ 2d6+10, slam 1d8+13 plus energy drain
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft. /10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Superior two-weapon fighting, charm, energy drain, children of the night, create spawn
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 90 ft. undead, damage reduction 15/+1, cold and electricity resistance 20, gaseous form, spider climb, alternate form, fast healing 5, vampire weakness
*Saves:* Fortitude +7, Reflex +7, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 29, Dex 14, Con --, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills:* Bluff +11, Hide +6, Listen +20, Move Silently +8, Search +18, Sense Motive +10, Spot +21 
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Imroved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack
*Climate/Terrain:* Cold and temperate hills, mountains, and underground
*Organization:* Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Undead:* Immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and disease. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage.

*Superior Two-Weapon Fighting (Ex):* An ettin fights with a club or spear in each hand. Because each of its two heads controls an arm, the ettin does not suffer an attack or damage penalty for attacking with two weapons.

*Domination (Su):* Gorvagg can crush an opponent’s will by looking into his or her eyes or simply by the sound of his voice. This is similar to a gaze attack but requires Gorvagg to take a standard action, those merely looking at Gorvagg are not affected. Anyone targeted by Gorvagg must succeed at a Will saving throw are fall instantly under his influence as though by a dominate person spell cast at 12th level. This ability has a range of 30 ft.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit my Gorvagg’s slam attack suffer 2 negative levels.

*Blood Drain (Su):* Gorvagg can suck the blood from a living victim with his fangs by making a successful grapple check. If he pins his foe, he drains blood, inflicting 1d4 points of permanent constitution damage each round the pin is maintained.

*Alternate Form (Su):* Gorvagg can assume the shape of a dire bat or a large death dog as the druid abailty wild shape at 12th level.

*Children of the Night (Su):* Gorvagg can summon a pack of 4d8 dire rats, 10d10 bats, or 3d6 death dogs as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve Gorvagg until released.

*Create Spawn (Su):* Any humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by Gorvagg’s energy drain rises as a vampire 1d4 days after burial.

*Damage Reduction (Ex):* Gorvagg’s tough undead body grants him damage reduction 15/+1

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Gorvagg heals 5 points of damage per round so long as he has at least 1 hit point.

*Gaseous form (Su):* Gorvagg can assume gaseous form at will , as the spell cast by a 5th level sorcerer.

*Resistance (Ex):* Gorvagg has cold and electricity resistance 20.

*Spider Climb (Ex):* Gorvagg can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.

*Turn Resistance (Ex):* Gorvagg has +4 turn resistance.

The name for terror in the region around the Aderach plains is personified in the dreaded form of Madastracht, a rapacious and cruel androsphinx vampire that has terrorized the south for generations. This vile creature has controlled its domain with an iron fist through fear, domination and a few loyal and powerful servants who spread their master’s terror to those beyond his immediate reach. Madastracht finds himself in a fine position to sate his desire for theft and murder as the lands he controls feature the only navigable trade route connecting the kingdoms of the north to the sprawling city-states of the southern lands.

Merchants and traders whose livelihood depends on the exchange of goods and monies between the north and the south have found that they have little choice but to travel the aptly dubbed “Red Road”, and pray they are left in peace. Madastracht personally enjoys preying on the merchant caravans that wind their way through his lands, descending on the hapless merchants in a storm of teeth and claws. But as powerful as the androsphinx is he cannot be everywhere at once and so calls upon his horde of thralls and minions to achieve the tasks that he himself cannot personally see to. One of these servant, an ettin called Gorvagg, has been given the task of patrolling the “Red Road” with his small band of ogre vampire spawn in search of merchant caravans to loot and victims to slay. Gorvagg is himself a vampire, having been slain by Madastracht and reborn as an undead thrall, a slave to his master’s every whim. Gorvagg holds a special place among his master’s minions, as he was one of the first vampires spawned by the vampiric androsphinx.

As a living ettin Gorvagg lead a ragtag collection of roughly fifteen ogres, acting as their chieftain and war captain. Gorvagg, smarter than most ettins, had a modestly successful career as a brigand before he ran afoul of Madastracht along the “Red Road” and was transformed into the bloodthirsty creature he is now. With the plethora of physical and magical enhancements granted by his new form, Gorvagg is a truly terrible opponent and the merchant caravans that have fallen to the vampire ettin and his ogre spawn have been singular examples of carnage and wholesale slaughter. There are frequently no survivors as Gorvagg and his troupe literally tear their victims limb from limb glutting their all-consuming lust for blood in a wild orgy of destruction.

Treasure taken from the caravans is hauled up mount Vathrak, a lonely spire that juts up from the plains and houses the lair and treasure trove of Madastracht. The androsphinx allows his chosen minions to keep a few trinkets from their looting such as minor magical items or excess gold and jewels; Gorvagg gained his twin enchanted greatswords in this manner. 

Gorvagg, is of course, unsatisfied with his lot as a lackey and literal slave to his master’s will, but like all vampire spawn is largely powerless to oppose his master in any direct manner. But, the surprisingly intelligent ettin keeps his eyes open for any opportunity that might allow him to be free of Madastracht’s dominion. Gorvagg knows that even if he were able to oppose Madastracht directly, the androsphinx would easily destroy him and his band of ogres, for this reason Gorvagg has started to search for other means to facilitate his freedom. Gorvagg once witnessed a caravan of merchant drive off Madastracht due to the powerful band of adventurers they had hired to escort them through the androsphinx’s lands. The adventurers had used powerful magic and the divine fury of their party cleric to burn Madastracht with holy fire. Screeching in rage and pain Madastracht had fled into the night leaving the treasure-laden caravan to finish its trek along the “Red Road” completely unmolested.

Madastracht’s defeat at the hands of the merchant’s hired adventurers has gotten Gorvagg thinking, and he has kept a vigilant eye out for another such group willing to do more than just keep the androsphinx from destroying merchant caravans. Gorvagg now carefully scouts out any caravans he would normally attack, hoping for another powerful band of heroes like the ones who handed Madastracht his one and only defeat. So far he has found little than untried mercenaries and fledgling adventurers eager to prove their worth but lacking the power and experience required to take down a beast the likes of Madastracht. 

Gorvagg continues to attack the unfortunate caravans passing through the southern plains but he still harbors some hope that an unscrupulous band of slayers might make their way along the “Red Road” and strike a deal with the ettin vampire. Gorvagg has managed to amass a large amount of gold and magical items taken from Madastracht’s hoard and would readily offer these baubles to a band willing to take on the androsphinx. He would also “sweeten the pot” by telling fabulous tales of the wealth contained in Madastracht’s lair, tales that are for the most part true. 

*Description and Tactics*

Gorvagg resembles a standard ettin in most ways, appearing as a large giant with two bestial coarse, featured heads atop a thick-bodied frame chorded with slabs of iron hard muscle. He is cleaner than most ettins and the hair upon both his heads is well groomed and typically tied in a tight topknot. Gorvagg’s vampiric nature is readily apparent to those unfortunate enough to get close to the ettin. His skin is the color of stark alabaster and his twin sets of eyes glow red with savage glee and barely controlled bloodlust. The hallmark of the vampire, two large pointed canines, is evident on both of Gorvagg’s heads, jutting past his lower lip and gleaming like twin daggers. More sophisticated than his normal kin or ogre followers, Gorvagg dresses in a tight fitting black muslin shirt and loose fitting black breeches, tucked into mammoth knee high leather boots. He often sports a large black cape as well and wears his twin greatswords slung low on both hips.

Gorvagg uses sound tactics in his night time caravan raids, typically sending half of his ogre vampire spawn ahead in a direct frontal assault while Gorvagg himself and the remaining ogres sneak up behind the occupied merchants and guards. Gorvagg has been a vampire for well over twenty years and is well versed in his various abilities and weaknesses. To date Gorvagg has never been defeated, he is smart enough to realize when he his outclassed and will typically leave large well guarded caravans alone, trusting that his master will take out these more dangerous groups. If a group appears particularly powerful it is possible that Gorvagg will approach the caravan alone, risking his own destruction, in the hopes that he might be able to strike a deal with a powerful group of adventurers and end his servitude to Madastracht in well timed bloody coupe. So far he has had no takers and has had to flee for his life on more than one occasion when his obvious evil alignment have provoked an immediate attack. Despite these setbacks, Gorvagg remains hopeful, for even if he is unable to facilitate Madastracht’s destruction himself, the androsphinx’s predations on the vital merchant caravans cannot continue forever. Eventually a direct and determined assault on the powerful vampire will be the only recourse of the beleaguered northern and southern peoples, and then Gorvagg will have little to do but keep out of sight and watch his overconfident master meet his destruction.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

What can I say. I've been feeling creative lately.

Dreggle is an advanced quasit with the half dragon template. Dreggle's draconic ancestry stems from a hellfire wyrm, an extraplanar dragon detailed in MMII. Dreggle is to date the lowest CR critter in the thread, checking in at a CR of 6. Along with his goblin minions he could be a good challenge to a mid-level party.

Dirge

**************************************************

*Dreggle*

*Advanced Half-Dragon Quasit*
*Tiny Dragon*
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+6 (51 hp)
*Initiative:* +3 (Dex)
*Speed: * 20 ft., Fly 50 ft. (perfect)
*AC:* 22 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural)
*Attacks:* 2 claws +11 melee, bite +8 melee
*Damage:* Claw 1d3+3 and poison, bite 1d4+1
*Face/Reach:* 2 ½ ft. by 2 ½ ft. /0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Poison, spell-like abilities, breath weapon
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/silver, SR 5, poison immunity, fire immunity, alternate form, regeneration 2, dragon qualities
*Saves:* Fortitude +6, Reflex +8, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Bluff +6, Hide +20, Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Search +11, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +9, Spot +10, 
*Feats:* Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack
*Climate/Terrain:* Any land and underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 6
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Alternate Form (Su):* Dreggle can assume other forms at will as a standard action. This ability functions as _polymorph self_ cast by 12th level sorcerer, except that Dreggle can only assume the form of medium size wolf or a psuedodragon.

*Poison (Ex):* Claw, Fortitude save (DC 14); initial damage 1d4 temporary Dexterity, secondary damage 2d4 temporary Dexterity. 

*Spell-like Abilities:* At will – _detect good, detect magic_ and _invisibility_ (self only); 1/day – cause fear (as the spell, except that its area is a 30 foot radius from Dreggle). These abilities are as the spells of the same name cast by a sorcerer of 9th level, DC = 11 + spell level. Once per week Dreggle can use commune to ask six questions.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Dreggle takes normal damage from acid, and from holy and blessed weapons.

*Breath Weapon (Ex): Once per day Dreggle can breathe a 30-foot cone of fire, inflicting 6d10 points of damage to those caught within the cone’s area. A Reflex saving throw (DC 19) can be made for half damage.

Dragon Qualities: 60-ft darkvision and low-light vision; immunity to sleep and paralysis effects.

The abyss is full of strange occurrences and singular manifestations that could not exist anywhere else but on a plane of such utter chaos. The origins of many of the strange beasts that haunt the myriad levels of the abyss are simply unknown, for there are few, if any, souls brave enough to catalogue the flora and fauna of the hellish place. Demons, are of course a travelers main worry when traversing the depths of infinite chaos, and these fell creatures come in many shapes and sizes, the smallest of which include the dretch and the more intelligent quasit. 

Quasits are a lowly form of demon most often gifted to mortal champions of evil, to serve as familiars and advisors. These small cantankerous fiends often lead their masters further along the path of damnation finally claiming their soul for the masters of the abyss. A quasit lucky enough to orchestrate the downfall of his master is usually rewarded with a transformation into the next higher level of demon, often a succubus. But some quasits prefer to remain just as they are, using their unobtrusive size and apparent weakness to lure even more souls into the clutches of the abyss. One such quasit, a unique dragon crossbreed named Dreggle, has chosen to remain on the prime material plane to sow further discord among its mortal inhabitants. 

Dreggle’s origins are odd to say the least, as he can trace his fraternity to a mighty hellfire wyrm, a powerful species of extraplanar dragon whose might is sufficient to spark fear in the hearts of even the most powerful of demon-kind. How a quasit and a beast such as a hellfire wyrm managed to procreate is left to speculation, but it is surely due to the strange fecundity of dragon-kind mingled with the rampaging chaos of the abyss. 

Dreggle’s unique parentage has obviously given him a distinct advantage over other quasits and granted him power well beyond his station. In his first centuries, Dreggle spent the majority of his time indulging in petty cruelties and trying to stay unobtrusive to the eyes of more powerful demons. Dreggle’s existence was largely dominated by wandering the abyssal planes in search of weaker creatures to prey upon. This instinctual behavior eventually caught the attention of a powerful balor, named Verdekrazak, who was intrigued by the unusual quasit and forced the tiny demon into servitude. Dreggle’s first task as Verdekrazak’s minion was to serve an evil wizard who had made peaceful contact with Dreggle’s balor master. The quasit was bound to the wizard; a depraved alienist called Threppek, and was sent to the prime material plane to serve the mortal in whatever capacity he desired.

Dreggle loathed his servitude but could do little to oppose the powerful magics that bound him to Threppek. But, as fate would have it, Dreggle was to serve for only a single year, as his human master was devoured by a nightmarish beast from the Far Realms during a botched summoning ritual. The death of Threppek left Dreggle a wealth of options to pursue. The quasit had no desire to return to the abyss and resume his servitude to Verdekrazak and so made his way from Threppek’s tower into the waiting bounty of the prime material world of Faerun.

Threppek’s tower lay on one of the many lonely peaks that made up the Spine of the World mountain range. These foreboding mountains were infested with orcs, ogres, goblins and other fell creatures that frequently raided the barbarian peoples that inhabited the valleys below. This chaotic amalgam of humanoid peoples was very familiar to Dreggle and as he had done in the abyss, the quasit indulged his brutal tendencies on those weaker than himself. In a scant week after the death of Threppek, Dreggle had subjugated a tribe of goblins after slaying their chief in single combat. The goblins, terrified of the fire-breathing demon, readily yielded to Dreggle’s every demand. 

Now with a host of loyal servants, Dreggle looks to gaining even more power by attacking the neighboring tribes of goblins and orcs and adding their number into his growing horde of humanoids. And It is surely only a matter of time before the tiny quasit is in a position to lead a large force of humanoids and spread chaos and death to the waiting human occupied vales at the base of the mountains.

Description & Tactics

Dreggle appears as a tiny muscular biped, with red scaly skin and two large bat wings. The quasit's head features an elongated draconian snout complete with two long curving horns and the baleful slit pupiled eyes of his dragon father. Each of Dreggle's three fingered hands is armed with wickedly sharp talons that secrete a virulent paralytic poison, and his mouth is lined with a triple row of needle sharp teeth. A constant haze of shimmering heat surrounds the quasit at all times and wisps of acrid smoke often rise from his super heated body.

Unlike most quasits, which avoid direct physical combat, Dreggle revels in the carnage of melee. Much stronger than his small size would suggest, the tiny quasit will often surprise an opponent with a barrage of teeth and claws, especially when a more subtle tactic is expected. Near fearless in combat, Dreggle relies on his regeneration and various resistances to protect him from most damage but is wary of spell casters and will often attack them first, using his invisibility and stealth to get close enough to strike. Powerful melee opponents, such as fighters and barbarians, will be treated to a blast from Dreggle’s fiery breath followed by his scare ability if any are left alive.

Like most quasit’s Dreggle values nothing more than his own life and will use whatever means necessary to escape a conflict that is going against him. The host of magical abilities at Dreggle’s disposal make escape fairly simple for him and the crafty quasit has yet to be caught off his guard in over three centuries of existence.*


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all, sorry for the lack of updates on this thread but other writing projects have kept me busy elsewhere.

This next monster might make you think ol' blackdirge has lost his mind, but I just couldn't help it. 

Are you ready... Ok here it goes.

The God-Eater is and advanced paragon tarrasque of legend, yup thats right I said _advanced paragon tarrasque of legend_. 

Well maybe Upper Krust could get some use out of it...

Enjoy

**************************************************

*The God-Eater*

*Advanced Paragon Tarrasque of Legend*
*Colossal Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 100d10+3700 (4700 hp)
*Initiative:* +23 (+19 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) 
*Speed:* 60 ft.
*AC:* 85 (-8 size, +12 insight, +12 luck,  +19 Dex, +40 natural)
*Attacks:* Bite +150 melee, 2 horns +145 melee, 2 claws +145 melee, tail slap +145
*Damage:* Bite 8d8+55, claw 2d10+40, horn 2d12+40, tail slap 6d8+40
*Face/Reach:* 40 ft. by 40 ft./25 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Poison, frightful presence, rush, improved grab, swallow whole, improved critical
*Special Qualities:* Haste, damage reduction 50/+10 and 25/--, carapace, immunities, regeneration 100, scent, SR 60, magic immunity, _plane shift_ at will.*
*Saves:* Fort +87, Ref +75, Will +54
*Abilities:* Str 70, Dex 37, Con 60, Int 20, Wis 31, Cha 33 
*Skills:* Bluff +58, Climb +77, Escape Artist +60, Hide +44, Intimidate +76, Jump +77, Knowledge (divinity) +52, Knowledge (history) +52, Knowledge (nature) +52, Knowledge (planes) +52, Knowledge (religion) +52, Listen +57, Move Silently +60, Search +52, Sense Motive +57, Spellcraft +52, Spot +58, Swim +77, Survival +58
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Deadly Poison, Devastating Critical (bite), Devastating Critical (claw), Dodge, Epic Damage Reduction (5), Epic Weapon Focus (bite), Expertise, Fling Enemy, Great Cleave, Greater Mighty Roar, Improved Bullrush, Improved Combat Reflexes, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Critical (claw), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Multigrab, Improved Trip, Mighty Roar, Mobility, Multiattack, Multigrab, Power Attack, Overwhelming Critical (bite), Overwhelming Critical (claw), Spring Attack, Sunder, Virulent Poison, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Climate/Terrain:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 85
*Alignment:* Neutral

*Frightful Presence (Su):* The God-Eater can inspire terror by charging or attacking. Affected creatures must succeed at a Will save (DC 71) or become shaken, remaining shaken until they leave the area of effect.

*Rush (Ex):* Once per minute, the normally slow-moving God-Eater can move at a speed of 450 feet.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the God-Eater must hit a Huge or smaller opponent with its bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can try to swallow the foe or fling him.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* The God-Eater can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of Huge or smaller size by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the opponent takes 4d8+40 points of crushing damage plus 4d8+12 points of acid damage per round from the God-Eater's digestive juices. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by dealing 50 points of damage to the God-Eater's digestive tract (AC 40). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. The God-Eater's gullet can hold two Huge, four Large, eight Medium-size, or sixteen Small or smaller creatures.

*Augmented Criticals (Ex):* The God-Eater threatens a critical hit on a natural attack roll of 15-20, dealing quadruple damage on a successful critical hit.

*Carapace (Ex):* The God-Eater's armor-like carapace is exceptionally tough and highly reflective, deflecting all rays, lines, cones, and even magic missile spells. There is a 60% chance of reflecting any such effect back at the caster; otherwise, it is merely negated. Check for reflection before rolling to overcome the creature's spell resistance.

*Immunities (Ex):* The God-Eater has fire, poison, and disease immunity.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* The God Eater is immune to all spells and spell-like abilites from casters below divine rank 15. Deities of divine rank 15 or higher can still must contend with the God Eaters normal spell resistance and carapace.

*Regeneration (Ex):* No form of attack deals normal damage to the God-Eater. The God-Eater regenerates even if disintegrated or slain with death magic: These attack forms merely reduce it to -10 hit points. It is immune to effects that produce incurable or bleeding wounds, such as a sword of wounding, mummy rot, or a clay golem's wound ability. The God-Eater can be permanently slain only by reducing it to -100 hit points and using a wish or miracle spell cast by a deity of at least divine rank 15 to keep it dead. If the God-Eater loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 1d6 rounds (the detached piece dies and decays normally). The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.

*Poison (Ex):* A poison of unimaginable potency drips from the ravenous maw of the God-Eater and can affect creatures normally immune to poison, including deities. DC 77 Fort save, 6d6 Con damage primary, secondary damage death.

*Haste (Su):* The God-Eater acts and maneuvers with appalling speed, gaining an extra partial action every round.

It is said that no creature, from the smallest sparrow to the mightiest dragon, is untouched by the lingering caress of fear. Even the gods themselves occasionally find reason to tremble in the icy grip of terror. But what is it that could make a deity fear for his very existence? What could possibly frighten a being with the very powers of creation at its fingertips? The answer lies floating deep in the astral plane, slumbering peacefully amid visions of blood and divine horror.

A beast simply known as the God-Eater has lingered on the edge of every god’s mind since the beginning of time. It exists simply to keep the power of the gods in check…and to keep their numbers down. In the deepest realms of the astral plane the God-Eater slumbers for millennia at a time, awaking only when the numbers of lesser and demi-gods reach or exceed an unknown number. Then and only then the God-Eater awakens to stalk the planes and hunt the blood of gods. 

Even the oldest of greater deities cannot remember a time that the God-Eater did not exist, it very well may have come into being at the same time mortals first achieved divinity. But regardless of its origin the God-Eater performs a duty vital to the balance of power throughout the cosmos. God’s have the power to change and alter reality, to lead mortal men to the heights of enlightenment or the depths of ultimate folly. This power cannot go unchecked and when too many hold the fathomless abilities of divinity, the God-Eater stirs and awakens.

Thousands of lesser deities have fallen to the beast, gods and goddesses whose names have been erased from the annals of history and forgotten by mortals. The God-Eater shows now preference for goodly deities or those devoted to evil, slaying and devouring without discrimination. A bizarre and unspoken agreement between greater deities prohibits them from stopping the God-Eater or protecting those it hunts. Those deities that have achieved the rank of greater god understand the necessary role the God-Eater plays and reluctantly allow it to glut its desire for divine flesh. 

Description & Tactics

The God-Eater is a terrible engine of ultimate destruction, nothing beyond the power of a greater deity can stand before it and those that have seen it cannot begin to describe the sheer majesty of its horror. Superficially the God-Eater resembles the legendary tarrasque, and in fact its incredibly rare progeny are the tarrasques that terrorize the worlds of Toril and Oerth. While its spawn are truly terrible they pale in comparison to their progenitor. Twice the size of a normal tarrasque and possessing a fierce intelligence that only serves to fuel its ravenous desires, the God-Eater is a true nightmare. Its massive maw is lined with three foot serrated blade-like teeth, harder than adamantine and coated in a poison so foul that the merest drop is enough to slay a hundred men. A thick carapace of gleaming metal like scales covers it back and is all but invulnerable to anything beyond the mightiest of enchanted blades, more terrible still is its ability to reflect spells cast at it back upon the caster. The God-Eater’s savage head is crowned with two massive horns that just from above its two blazing green eyes and huge grasping claws and a lashing tail complete the beast’s formidable arsenal.

The God-Eater is completely immune to magic in all its forms except that cast by a deity of rank 15 or higher, but even the most powerful godly spells are still subject to its magic resistance and carapace. Even those blades and spells that can actually harm the God-Eater do not do so for long. The beast regenerates at a rate that is simply mind boggling, instantly healing mortal wounds and even regrowing severed limbs, including its own head.

The God-Eater is no mindless beast and has existed for countless eons. Its knowledge of planar lore and especially the nature of its divine quarry are only rivaled by the sagest of deities. It is quite capable of hunting and tracking a fleeing god for weeks across dozens of planes, running its godly prey down like a wolf sniffing out an injured deer. Direct frontal assaults are the beast’s main mode of attack and there is little in the known universe that could stand before such an onslaught. 

To date no mortal has ever seen the God-Eater, as knowledge of its existence is kept secret by the gods themselves. Only the mightiest of greater gods know of its exact location but they are bound to keep this information secret… even to the lesser deities that serve as the monster’s prey.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Here's a CR 8 critter for you.

Kharka is a merrow were-shark with the reptilian template. He is also my first go at a 3.5 monster.

Enjoy.

**************************************************

*Kharka (merrow form)*

*Reptilian Merrow Were-Shark*
*Large Giant (reptilian, shapechanger)*
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+20 plus 7d8+42 (113 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. swim 40 ft. 
*AC:* 20 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +9 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+17
*Attack:* Huge harpoon +13 melee (2d8+10) or claw +13 melee (1d8+7)
*Full Attack:* Huge harpoon +13/+8 melee (2d8+10) or 2 claws +13 melee (1d8+7)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Curse of lycanthropy
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, damage reduction 10/silver, lycanthropic empathy, darkvision 60 ft, lowlight vision 60 ft, scent
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref +8, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 14, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +5, Climb +14, Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (sailing) +7, Intimidate +3, Jump +11, Listen +9, Profession (sailor) +7, Spot +9, Swim +14
*Feats:* Iron Will, Leadership, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment:* Marine aquatic and coastal
*Organization:* Solitary or with crew
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action Kharka can shift tow other forms, that of a huge great white shark or a bizarre hybrid crossing of ogre and shark.  

*Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex):* In any of his three forms Kharka can communicate and empathize with normal and dire sharks. He gains a +4 bonus on any checks to influence the action of sharks or to convey simple concepts such as, “friend”, “foe”, “flee” and “attack”.

*Curse of Lycanthropy (Su):* Any humanoid or giant hit by Kharka’s bite attack in animal or hybrid form must succeed at a fortitude save (DC 15) or contract lycanthropy. 

*Kharka (hybrid form)*

*Reptilian Merrow Were-Shark*
*Large Giant (reptilian, shapechanger)*
*Hit Dice:* 11d8+55 (115 hp)
*Initiative:* +4 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. Swim 60 ft.
*AC:* 22 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +9 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+20
*Attack:* Huge harpoon +16 melee (2d8+15) or claw +16 melee (1d8+10)
*Full Attack:* Huge harpoon +16/+11 melee (2d8+15) and bite +11 melee (2d6+5) 
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Curse of lycanthropy
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, damage reduction 10/silver, lycanthropic empathy, darkvision 60 ft, lowlight vision 60 ft, scent
*Saves:* Fort +15, Ref +9, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 30, Dex 18, Con 23, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:* Balance +8, Climb +17, Diplomacy +4, Intimidate +3, Jump +14, Knowledge (sailing) +7, Listen +9, Profession (sailor) +7, Spot +9, Swim +25  
*Feats:* Iron Will, Leadership, Multiattack, Power Attack
*Environment:* Marine aquatic and coastal
*Organization:* Solitary or with crew
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

The North Sea is infamous for the vast number of pirates and raiders that prowl its murky storm ridden waters, attacking merchant vessels for loot and murder. Prey is plentiful for these nautical predators as the North Sea separates two great nations that conduct a thriving business of trade and mercantilism. The colossal profits that can be earned by making the dangerous run across the treacherous North Sea is more than enough to tempt merchants from both nations to make the attempt. Attempts to clear the stretch of stormy sea between the two empires have been made but the sheer vastness of the near endless waters makes for a daunting task to say the least. It is true that some pirates have been captured and their ships destroyed but the worst of these raiders always seem to elude capture and continue to ply their bloody trade.

Of all the pirates that haunt the North Sea one of the most infamous is Kharka, known as “Teeth” to the merchants and sailors in the area. Kharka is a merrow were-shark and makes no attempts to hide his lycanthropy or his bloodlust. He gained the moniker “Teeth” due in large part to his penchant of assuming his hybrid form and leaping on to enemy ships ripping the crew to pieces with his huge shark like maw. 

Kharka commands a longship named Bloodtooth crewed by a motley collection of forty, made up largely of orcs and evil humans, mostly warriors or fighters. In addition to the basic crew Kharka can also call upon ten ogre warriors who have become quite adept at hurling large stones at enemy vessels. As fearsome as Kharka’s crew is the true horror of the merrow were-shark’s predations resides below the waves. A small band of sahuagin warriors, led by a priest of Sekolah, have become convinced that their fell shark deity has laid his blessing upon the rapacious Kharka. The vicious group of seadevils has devoted their services to the merrow lycanthrope and has become instrumental in his raids. 

Kharka’s sahuagin followers are much more than simple sycophants, they are distant relatives, the remnant of a sahuagin tribe that had been interbreeding with Kharka’s clan of merrows for centuries. Both merrow and sahaugin were wiped out by a combined effort of sea elves and merfolk, who had been suffering under the predations of both tribes for years. In a single swift surprise attack the merrow and sahaugin were almost completely eradicated. Only Kharka and a handful of sahuagin survived, fleeing their home in the warm waters of the south for the rich plunder of the North Sea.

*Description & Tactics*

Kharka’s sahaugin ancestry is quite evident even under casual inspection. His towering nine-foot frame is covered head to toe in leathery green scales, featuring a wide gaping fish-like mouth and the fan-like ears of the seadevil. Although incredibly strong Kharka is not as bulky and slow moving as his land bound brethren, his long ropey muscles propelling him with frightening speed through the water and granting him surprising adroitness on land. The merrrow’s large webbed hands are armed with heavy hooked talons, ideal for snaring tasty morsels from the water and his gaping mouth is lined with a triple row of jagged serrated teeth. A thick shock of blue-black hair falls in a net like tangle from Kharka’s scaly scalp and is interwoven with finger bones and teeth from his many victims. 

In his hybrid from Kharka is truly terrible, a hulking beast with a ravening shark-like head, dead black eyes and great grasping talons eager to fill its snapping maw with warm quivering flesh. Kharka's third and final form is simply a massive great white shark, twenty-one feet long from nose to tail. He rarely adopts his shark form, preferring the combined elements of his hybrid form to his natural or animal form. 

Kharka’s tactics are quite simple, when he spots a ship he thinks he can handle he simply pulls along side it while his ogres pelt the unfortunate vessels with stones. The were-shark will then vault across the space between his ship and that of his victim’s tearing into any spellcasters and allowing his men to follow him in a swift and brutal boarding party. While Kharka and his men occupy the enemy crew the sahuagin cleric and his faithful will clamber up the side of the vessel gaining near total surprise on their unsuspecting foes. No one is left alive; those not devoured by Kharka and the sahuagin are thrown overboard to the sharks. After the enemy vessel is plundered its hull is holed to allow the sea to hide all traces of Kharka’s nefarious activity.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, let me just say that I love the new lycanthrope rules. So here is another lycanthrope for you guys to chew on. 

I think this critter highlights how easy it is to create a lycanthrope from nearly any animal as Hagnash is a bugbear were-wolverine. I normally don't apply character classes to my creations, but I think ol' Hagnash would not have been complete without a couple of levels of barbarian. 

Dirge

**************************************************

*Hagnash (bugbear form)*

*Bugbear Were-Wolverine Barbarian 2*
*Medium Humanoid (shapechanger)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 plus 2d12+6 plus 3d8+21 (86 hp)
*Initiative:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*AC:* 18 (+3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 13, flatfooted 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+11
*Attack:* _+1 greataxe_ +13 melee (1d12+8)
*Full Attack:* _+1 greataxe_ +13/+8 melee (1d12+8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rage 1/day
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, damage reduction 10/silver, lycanthropic empathy, darkvision 60 ft, lowlight vision 60 ft, scent, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +9 Ref +9, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 08
*Skills:* Climb +11, Hide +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +11, Search +6, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Toughness, Track*, Weapon Focus (greataxe)
*Environment:* Northern Forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action Hagnash can shift between two other forms, that of an overly large, savage wolverine or a terrifying hybrid of both bugbear and beast.  

*Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex):* In any of his three forms Hagnash can communicate and empathize with normal and dire wolverines. He gains a +4 bonus on any checks to influence the action of wolverines or to convey simple concepts such as, “friend”, “foe”, “flee” and “attack”.

*Rage (Ex):* Once per day Hagnash can enter a state of fierce rage that lasts a total of 8 rounds. The following changes are in effect as long as he rages: AC 16 (touch 11, flatfooted 16); hp 102; Atk +15/+10 melee (1d12+11, _+1 greataxe_); SV Fort +11, Will +6; Str 24, Con 20; Climb +13. At the end of this rage Hagnash is fatigued for the duration of the encounter. 
Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Hagnash retains his Dex bonus to AC regardless of being caught flatfooted of attacked by invisible opponents.

*Hagnash (wolverine form)*

*Bugbear Were-Wolverine Barbarian 2*
*Medium Humanoid (shapechanger)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 plus 2d12+6 plus 3d8+21 (86 hp)
*Initiative:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares); climb 10 ft. (2 squares); burrow 10 ft. (2 squares) 
*AC:* 20 (+5 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flatfooted 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+13
*Attack:* claw +13 melee (1d4+7)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +13 melee (1d4+7) and bite +8 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Curse of Lycanthropy, rage 1/day
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, damage reduction 10/silver, lycanthropic empathy, darkvision 60 ft, lowlight vision 60 ft, scent, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +13 Ref +11, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 20, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 08
*Skills:* Climb +21 , Hide +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +13, Search +6, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Toughness, Track*, Weapon Focus (greataxe)
*Environment:* Cold Forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Curse of Lycanthropy (Su):* Any humanoid or giant hit by Hagnash’s bite attack in animal or hybrid form must succeed at a fortitude save (DC 15) or contract lycanthropy. 

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action Hagnash can shift between two other forms, that of an overly large, savage wolverine or a terrifying hybrid of both bugbear and beast.  

*Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex):* In any of his three forms Hagnash can communicate and empathize with normal and dire wolverines. He gains a +4 bonus on any checks to influence the action of wolverines or to convey simple concepts such as, “friend”, “foe”, “flee” and “attack”.

*Rage (Ex):* Once per day Hagnash can enter a state of fierce rage that lasts a total of 8 rounds. The following changes are in effect as long as he rages: AC 18 (touch 13, flatfooted 18); hp 118; Atk +15 melee (1d4+13, 2 claws) and +10 melee (1d6+4, bite); SV Fort +15, Will +6; Str 28, Con 28; Climb +23. At the end of this rage Hagnash is fatigued for the duration of the encounter. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Hagnash retains his Dex bonus to AC regardless of being caught flatfooted of attacked by invisible opponents.

*Hagnash (hybrid form)*

*Bugbear Were-Wolverine Barbarian 2*
*Medium Humanoid (shapechanger)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+9 plus 2d12+6 plus 3d8+21 (86 hp)
*Initiative:* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares) climb 10 ft. (2 squares) 
*AC:* 20 (+5 Dex, +5 natural), touch 15, flatfooted 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+13
*Attack:* _+1 greataxe_ +15 melee (1d12+11); or claw +13 melee (1d4+7)
*Full Attack:* _+1 greataxe_ +15/+10 melee (1d12+11) and bite +8 melee (1d6+3); or 2 claws +13 melee (1d4+7) and bite +8 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Curse of Lycanthropy, rage 1/day
*Special Qualities:* Alternate form, damage reduction 10/silver, lycanthropic empathy, darkvision 60 ft, lowlight vision 60 ft, scent, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +13 Ref +11, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 20, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 08
*Skills:* Climb +21, Hide +9, Listen +11, Move Silently +13, Search +6, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Toughness, Track*, Weapon Focus (greataxe)
*Environment:* Northern Forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Curse of Lycanthropy (Su):* Any humanoid or giant hit by Hagnash’s bite attack in animal or hybrid form must succeed at a fortitude save (DC 15) or contract lycanthropy. 

*Alternate Form (Su):* As a standard action Hagnash can shift between two other forms, that of an overly large, savage wolverine or a terrifying hybrid of both bugbear and beast.  

*Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex):* In any of his three forms Hagnash can communicate and empathize with normal and dire wolverines. He gains a +4 bonus on any checks to influence the action of wolverines or to convey simple concepts such as, “friend”, “foe”, “flee” and “attack”.

*Rage (Ex):* Once per day Hagnash can enter a state of fierce rage that lasts a total of 8 rounds. The following changes are in effect as long as he rages: AC 18 (touch 13, flatfooted 18); hp 118; Atk +17/+12 melee (1d12+13, _+1 greataxe_) and +10 melee (1d6+4, bite); SV Fort +15, Will +6; Str 28, Con 28; Climb +23. At the end of this rage Hagnash is fatigued for the duration of the encounter. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Hagnash retains his Dex bonus to AC regardless of being caught flatfooted of attacked by invisible opponents.

It is hard to imagine an animal more vicious than the wolverine; there are few creatures as misanthropic or simply as mean as the ill-tempered little beast. And when that nasty wolverine disposition is crossed with the cruel and rapacious nature of a bugbear, then a truly terrifying and utterly ruthless monster is created. Such is the case with Hagnash a were–wolverine with a temper matched only be his singular desire for solitude.

Hagnash is an afflicted lycanthrope, having been attacked by a lycanthropic beast when he unwittingly intruded upon its territory. The formidable bugbear warrior was able to drive away the creature but not before he suffered terrible wounds from its teeth and claws. Hagnash recovered from his ordeal but the curse of the lycanthrope had long since taken root in his soul. Hagnash’s first change occurred on the next full moon, he and his tribe sat around the council fire while their shaman regaled them with the might of the bugbear god Hruggek. A strange sensation came over Hagnash as he watched the bugbear holy man’s impassioned exultation. Overhead the eye of Selune shone brightly in the night sky and as the first pale ray of moonlight lanced down among the gathered bugbears a sudden terrible pain coursed through Hagnash’s body. Stricken, Hagnash fell to the ground convulsing in the most exquisite agony he had ever experienced and his tribe looked on awe-struck as flesh and bone was rearranged in a most horrible transmogrification.

What arose from the shredded remains of Hagnash’s clothing and armor was a beast from a nightmare and it fell upon the stunned bugbears with a feral howl. Although fierce combatants, Hagnash’s tribe was unable to do any lasting harm to their former clan mate as Hagnash fell into a rage unlike any he had never known and slew every member of his clan in a single fit of lycanthropic ferocity.

Hagnash awoke the following morning, naked and surrounded by the shredded corpses of his former tribe. Their bodies were horribly gouged and maimed displaying both the grievous wounds caused by Hagnash’s axe and the ripping and shredding of what appeared to be a large beast’s teeth and claws. Not fully understanding what had happened, Hagnash fled deep into the forest surrounding his clan’s small settlement. 

Over the next year Hagnash experienced the change each and every month, eventually coming to terms with his affliction and learning to exert some control over it. Hagnash has now carved out a small domain for himself, enjoying the solitude he now cherishes. The bugbear barbarian avoids contact with other sentient creatures and resents any intrusion upon his solitude. His lycanthropy has actually shifted his alignment away from evil, but has made him even more wild and unpredictable. On the few occasions in which loggers or hunters have found his modest cabin in the deep forest Hagnash has warned them off with threats and harsh words instead of attacking and to date this tactic has worked well. Most of all Hagnash wishes only to be left to his own devices, but rumors of a crazed bugbear in the deep forest are beginning to spread and it is likely only a matter of time before a band of adventurers seek him out and provoke the terrible rage of the powerful lycanthrope.

*Appearance & Tactics*

In his natural form, Hagnash is an overly large bugbear, heavily muscled and towering nearly seven feet in height. His hybrid body is a terrifying blend of bugbear and wolverine featuring a wide shouldered body covered in coarse gray fur and a short-muzzled snout. The hybrid’s long arms end in wicked dagger like claws but even in this form Hagnash prefers his axe made all the more deadly by the increased strength and ferocity of his lycanthropic affliction. Hagnash’s third from is that of a large wolverine, red eyed and feral. He rarely assumes his animal shape finding the confines of the wolverine body strange to his humanoid mind.

Hagnash uses very simple and direct tactics relying on his strength and rage to overcome opponents. He will not attack unless provoked but because he is a bugbear he is rarely given time to parlay before being attacked himself. Hagnash relies heavily on his rage and will berserk immediately when confronted with a combat situation. He will attack the nearest foe focusing on each enemy individually until it drops before moving on to the next adversary. So far Hagnash has managed to avoid anything more serious that a run-ins with bands of orcs or gnolls, but his reputation is growing and it will certainly not be long before adventurers come calling.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I have been doing this thread for a while now and I have no intentions of stopping, but I have a few questions for you my faithful readers.

I would like to know if anyone has used any of my creations in their games and if so to what result?

Also if you have used any of the beasties presented here in (or not), what would you like to see more of? Less of?

Thanks for the input.

Dirge


----------



## Creamsteak

I love your creations, and although I havn't had the chance to use any (lack of gaming since I discovered this), I have all intentions of using the more reasonable critters as critical encounters or even major plot devices. The background info might go through heavy change before insertion into my campaign, but I do like them, and the fact that these are completed stat-blocks helps save me time.

One thing, however, is that your lower CR critters are easier for me to use. For two reasons: 1) Can be used earlier in a campaign, 2) I can use multiple of them against a party at higher levels. The major benefit of that is that a single foe is slightly easier for a party to form a strategy against early on in combat, and they are likely to throw everything they have at something that appears to be an overwhelming encounter (I've rarely met a party that flees first, rather than trying to fight something).

So, I'd like to see some creative beasties in the CR 5-14 range, which is where I see the most 'interesting' creatures being found. Also... if you like the idea, I'd like to see a 'player character' prepared Savage species style critter. Something I can use with, against, and as a PC when necessary.

Just my thoughts, since you asked.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *One thing, however, is that your lower CR critters are easier for me to use. For two reasons: 1) Can be used earlier in a campaign, 2) I can use multiple of them against a party at higher levels. The major benefit of that is that a single foe is slightly easier for a party to form a strategy against early on in combat, and they are likely to throw everything they have at something that appears to be an overwhelming encounter (I've rarely met a party that flees first, rather than trying to fight something*



*

This seems to be the general consensus, more low CR critters. I think I will try to stick with that, well save for the occasional lark like the god eater.



			
				creamsteak [/i][B]Also... if you like the idea said:
			
		


Just my thoughts, since you asked. 

Click to expand...



I did ask and I thank you for the input. 

Dirge*


----------



## demiurge1138

Excellent job on all of these. I _will_ be using the advanced two-headed pyrowyvern in my game.

And, as a reader of your story hour, I know why Hedranatherax is so bitter at Pyrak. After all, he named him, and now has to serve him.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Creamsteak

Page 125 of Monster Manual II. Seen that one? I've seen that one. I like that one. That's one wicked creature...

That's a creature that I'd like to see made 'absolutely terrifying' at some point. But, I'm also thinking of how challenging it would be to encompass that creature in a slightly toned down package, something similar but falling within the CR 16-22 range...

Just more things that passed through my head.


----------



## Sinistar

I have used 3-4 of your monsters already. I ran a one-shot wacky monster game using your creations as the bad guys and some fun creatures from the Savage Species and the Bastards & Bloodlines book. It was a lot of fun and the monsters held up to the quick and dirty play. 

I really appreciate you doing these, they are very inspiring for bad guys in general and good for yoinking completely in some places. 

(I am also a big fan of the story hour, but thought I would post it here!)


----------



## Hackenslash

*Lycnthropes Rock !!!! err...again !!!!*

I'm pretty sure that I posted this before but can't seem to find my reply, so I will simply say that I agree with you regarding the new Lycanthrope rules and them all being able to have Hybrid forms makes them truely awesome in line with the Werewolf Apocolypse Roleplaying Game. Keep up the good work....the creatures you post on this thread are a great inspiration for many experienced and fledgling DM's alike. Our DM Lord Vangarel used your advanced Ottyugh: Ughrot, times 2, and nearly finished us. I for one will be using a few of your monsters especially: Madastracht & Gorvagg, Xavanax, Crackjaw, The Nameless(when its time to kill the party...hehehe) and of course the Master Gargoyle Assassin Grummok to terrorise the PC's as a re-occuring villain who will encounter them early on in his career and rise in levels with them. I for one would like to see some standard race monster conversions at say no higher than CR-9. How about a Human Ghost or a Corrupted, Half Fiendish High Elf. Cheers


----------



## LuYangShih

Well done.  All of these monsters, save perhaps the God Eater, would be great in almost any campaign.  I suppose the God Eater could be used to destroy arrogant PCs from time to time.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Havn't updated thsi thread in a while, i figure its a bout time. I am going with a slightly different formay form here on out. Stats, relevant history and such will be there as always but I am including a short piece of fiction for each critter to add a bit more depth. So here's the first monster using the new format. 

Naggarak is a celectial ogre-mage paladin. I thought I needed at least one good guy in all this mess. He could be a handy ally for open minded PC's, especially dwarves.

***************************************************

*Naggarak*
*Celestial Ogre-Mage Paladin 7* 
*Large Giant (Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+25 plus 7d10+35 (128 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 40 ft. (good)
*AC:* 23 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural, +8 mithral breastplate), touch 10, flatfooted 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+21
*Attack:* +2 holy maul +19 melee (3d6+12 plus 2d6 holy)
*Full Attack:* +2 holy maul +19/+14 melee (3d6+12 plus 2d6 holy)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Smite 3/day, spell-like abilities, spells
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 90 ft., low light vision, paladin abilities, regeneration 5, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10, SR 25
*Saves:* Fort +19 Ref +9, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 16, Wis 18, Cha 20
*Skills:* Concentration +13, Diplomacy +17, Heal +9, Knowledge (religion) +17, Listen +12, Sense Motive +16, Spellcraft +11, Spot +12
*Feats:* Awesome Blow, Cleave, Improved Bullrush, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (maul) 
*Environment:*The Iron Hills
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 16
*Alignment:* Lawful Good

*Paladin Spells Prepared* (3; save DC = 15 + spell level): 1st – _bless weapon, divine favor, protection from evil_

*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _darkness, invisibility_; 1/day – _charm person, cone of cold, gaseous form, polymorph, sleep._ Caster level 16; DC = 15 + spell level.

*Flight (Ex):* Naggarak can cease or resume flight as a free action. While using _gaseous form_ he can fly at his normal speed with perfect maneuverability. 


Hendar reeled under the weight of the orc’s crushing blow as the humanoids heavy axe slammed against his shield. The dwarf stumbled back narrowly avoiding tripping over the corpses of his brothers. Both Garmak and Torgrym had been slain early in the skirmish, Garmak had caught an orc hammer under the rim of his helmet smashing his face and driving splinters of bone into his brain. Torgrym had managed to slay his killer even as the orc’s spear transfixed him and had split his opponents skull with his axe before succumbing to his own wound. Now it was just Hendar, alone against six orcs. 

The dwarf was no stranger to fighting orcs but he and his small party had been caught off guard by the orc raiding party as it descended upon them in howling fury from both side of a small ravine. The dwarves had been on their way to their uncle Jendakar Stoneaxe’s stronghold where the young warriors had hoped to find service under the mighty dwarf clan leader. Their path had led them though a small mountain range that eventually gave way to rolling foothills that featured many small valleys. The dwarves had expected no trouble so close to their uncle’s stronghold and had been completely unprepared for the orc ambush.

There were seven of them, and they had crashed into the dwarves with gleeful fury. The orcs were clad in untreated leathers and wielded a motley assortment of weapons, all but their apparent leader, a huge orc, battle scarred and armored in battered chainmail. This veteran had simply leaned on his greataxe and watched with a huge tusked grin as his men cut their quarry to pieces. The battle was now essentially over, but Hendar was determined to take at least one of the cursed orcs with him. He had backed up against the rock wall of the ravine to prevent the orcs from surrounding him. The young dwarf held a stout oaken shield and was armored in fine dwarven scale mail. His axe had yet to taste orc blood, a situation he planned to remedy before he died.

The orcs had broken off their attack, and had formed a rough semi-circle around the lone dwarf calling out to him in their thick guttural tongue. Hendar understood enough orc to grasp that they were insulting his family, his race and even his manhood. Finally after a few minutes of taunting one of the orcs grew bold enough to charge the young dwarf. Hendar noticed that this was the same hammer-wielding son of a cur that had killed his brother Garmak and silently thanked Moradin for the chance to avenge his brother before joining him in the great halls of the All Father. The orc had no shield of his own and simply leveled a massive two-handed blow at Hendar’s head. 

The charging orc, as Hendar predicted, simply tried to hit him as hard as he could with no thought of tactics or subterfuge. The young dwarf ducked the orc’s wild swing, letting it sail harmlessly over his head and smash into the rock wall of the ravine. Then as the orc struggled to regain his balance Hendar brought his axe up in deadly underhand cut, arcing between the orcs legs and into his groin. The finely crafted dwarven axe bit deep into the orc’s pelvis removing most of his manhood in the process. With an agonized howl the stricken orc dropped to the ground writhing in torment and clutching the ruined remains of his groin. Hendar hawked and spat at his downed opponent cursing him in dwarvish. The remaining orcs looked on stunned as Hendar stepped back against the ravine wall and raised his axe. “Come on you inbred dogs! Even old one eye himself must be shamed by lot!” Hendar cried in broken orcish. 

The hammer-wielding orc had dragged his bleeding body back towards his brethren who looked down on him with complete disgust. Their leader pushed them aside to stand over his fallen comrade and then with little fan-fare brought his huge axe up and over his head and then down with all the strength his mighty arms could muster. The injured orc’s cries and pleadings were cut short by the meaty thud of the leader’s axe as it clove the mortally wounded humanoid nearly in two. 

Hendar watched all this with stoic fascination knowing full well that he would likely die beneath that same axe. _Oh well, at least I took one with me_, Hendar thought with quiet resignation and brought his shield up in a futile effort to fend of the charge that was sure to come.

The orc leader had had enough of dwarves for the day and strode forward swinging his great axe from side to side with casual relish. The remaining orcs had regained their cruel sense of humor in a burst of savage jeers and catcalls, as it was evident that their leader would put an end to this troublesome dwarf. 

The orc leader came on like an avalanche raining jaw-rattling blows down upon Hendar’s shield. So fearsome were the orc’s strikes, and so great was his strength that each swing sent Hendar reeling away, his shield arm lighting up with bright scarlet pain. He was sorely out matched and knew it, but the dwarf warrior focused all his energy into one last desperate gambit. When the next heavy two handed blow came whistling in towards his head, he ducked beneath it and rolled forward hoping to surprise the orc with his display of agility and get in at least on cut with his axe. The tactic might have surprised the rank and file but the orc veteran was not fooled, and quickly changed the direction of his weapon as Hendar rolled, bringing the double bitted great axe back in a savage reverse cut. Hendar managed to bring the remains of his shield up to ward of the blow but the orc’s mighty axe smashed through the top of the wooden bulwark and slammed against the dwarf’s helm. The blow was lessened some by its encounter with the shield but still contained enough of force to crumple in the side of Hendar’s helm and lay him out senseless in the dirt.

Thanks to the fine craftsmanship of the dwarves the orc leader’s axe had not pierced Hendar’s helm, but it mattered little as it had cracked the skull beneath the iron headpiece. Hendar lay on his back as blood streamed down his face and into his eyes, he clung to conciseness with the typical stubbornness of dwarf-kind but he knew that he was gravely injured. The jarring noise of orc triumph filled his ears as the orcs cheered for their leader to finish his opponent and soon the towering figure of the orc commander loomed over the stricken dwarf. 

A cruel grin creased the orc’s savage features as he stared down upon his helpless opponent. “Well stunty, I oughtta gut you slow for all the trouble you caused me.” The orc leader grunted in surprisingly good dwarfish. “But, as much as I’d like to ring every last scream outta your carcass I’ve got more pressing things to attend to.” The orc leader finished with a chuckle and Hendar watched that cruel axe ascend into the sky. 

Hendar kept his eyes open, he would not face his end in the dark, but as the axe reached the apex of its ascent and Hendar steeled himself for death a huge shadow loomed over both orc and dwarf. The orc whirled around in time to meet the massive down stroke of a hammer so massive that it blotted out the sun on its way down. It struck the orc leader flush on the top oh his hairy scalp and his head exploded like a ripe melon under the tread of an elephant. Hendar watched the twitching corpse of his opponent fall to the ground with and undignified thud and then all was chaos and pain.

Hendar wounds prevented him from moving so he was unable to see his savior, but he heard well enough as the remaining orcs met their end beneath that mighty hammer. Silence followed the short battle and Hendar heard the heavy tread of something big moving towards where he lay inert. The looming shadow returned and was followed by the tusked-mouthed flame eyed face of a demon as whatever beast had rescued him bent down over Hendar’s battered from. 

“Whaa… nooo!.” Was all Hendar could manage as he attempted to writhe away from the apparition hovering over him. But his body was simply overmatched and he felt the numbing grasp of unconsciousness drag him down into suffocating darkness.

***​
“Yes Uncle, an ogre paladin.” Hendar said again, for what seemed the tenth time that afternoon. His statement was met by the confused and disbelieving stares of his Uncle and the clan elders that had followed each and every statement that contained the words ogre and paladin.

“You must forgive us nephew, we are glad for your safety, but you must understand that what you say is highly unusual. Perhaps your blow to the head addled your wits some and caused you to mistake your rescuer for an ogre.” Jendakar Stoneaxe was an old dwarf and he was trying to be open minded, an incredibly difficult state of mind for a dwarf. “ Perhaps if this ogre had seen fit to accompany you to the gates, this would be much simpler.”

Hendar merely shrugged his shoulders and glanced around at the seated elders in his Uncle’s council chamber. “He was wary of coming this close to your stronghold for fear his appearance would cause great alarm so I have little proof to offer you beyond my word. But uncle, if you would have seen what was left of those orcs you would not doubt. There bodies were pulped beyond recognition and only a creature of great size and strength could achieve that level of carnage.”

“True, but it matters little. You are here safe and whole and our thanks go out to who ever or what ever has delivered you. I will send out a squad of warriors to recover the bodies of your brothers and to search for any sign of your benefactor.” The old dwarf smiled at his nephew with what was obviously great fondness. “Now away with you, get some rest and some food in your belly. We will discuss this later.”

Hendar bowed and left his uncle and his advisors to talk among themselves. Jendekar turned to his right where an ancient gray bearded dwarf was seated. Garhak was his most trusted advisor and endowed with a wisdom that was renown throughout the Stoneaxe clan. “What do you think, Garhak, is such a thing possible?”

The wrinkled old dwarf furrowed his brow in thought and stroked his chin whiskers. “Well, my lord I have heard of stranger things, and who knows what is possible in this wide world of ours. However I will say this; from your nephew’s description I doubt that this paladin was an ogre. Your young warrior there has probably never encountered what I think he may have described. I believe his rescuer was an _Ohrgukar_.”

”An ogre mage?’ Jendekar said with wonder, translating the dwarf word into the common tongue. “That would certainly make more sense as they are rumored to possess great intellect and force of will. But even so, all the legends and tales I have heard feature them as wicked and cruel creatures, possessing only a desire for horded wealth and power.”

“Yes well, perhaps this ogre mage was merely amusing himself with your nephew. Playing on the younglings naiveté, but for what purpose I have no idea.” Garhak was silent for a moment as was the wont of the old and wizened before resuming his analysis of the situation. “Whatever the reason, my liege this _Orghukar_ healed the boy’s wounds and delivered him here unharmed, so perhaps there is some validity to Hendar’s tale. I think you have the right of it though, send out some men tomorrow and perhaps they will find some sign of this mysterious _Orghukar_ paladin.”

Jendekar patted his old friend’s hand fondly. “I thank you for your wisdom Garhak, and truthfully I hope my nephew is right. An ogre mage paladin patrolling my lands would be a gift from Moradin below, to be sure.” Jendekar added with a wry smile. “Now come old one, all this talking has created a foul mood within me and I fear only the sight of the bottom of many ale jars will put me to rights again.”

***********​
Naggark the ogre mage, or “Shadow Smite” as the dwarves of the Stone Axe clan know him, is a singular anomaly of ogre kind. The mysterious and elusive Naggarak is a devote follower of Heironious and is a mighty paladin in the forthright god’s service. Little is known about Naggarak’s past save that he suddenly appeared in the Iron Hills nearly seventy years ago and has watched over the clan of dwarves that live there ever since. The dwarves of clan Stoneaxe although leery of their mysterious benefactor at first have embraced their guardian as a gift from Moradin himself. The powerful paladin has come to the aid of the Stoneaxe clan many times, standing beside the dwarf warriors as they battled orcs, goblins and even a Duergar incursion from below their hillside stronghold. 

The dwarves have named their champion “Shadow Smite” as he nearly always appears suddenly when the dwarves are in need, smiting their foes with his great hammer and then disappearing with little more than nod and a salute to the clan chieftain. He rarely speaks and the dwarves have never pressed the mighty paladin for details regarding his past or his ultimate purpose. They are simply glad to have the holy warrior on their side and often leave kegs of their finest ale and gold where they believe he makes his lair. The gold is always found the next day near the front gates of the Stoneaxe stronghold in the empty ale keg.

*Appearance & Tactics*

Naggarak is in imposing figure of holy might. Standing over nine feet tall the ogre mage’s coppery skin glows with power and strength. His face is a frightening mixture of flaming red eyes and sharp ivory tusks all framed by a pair of downward curving horns of deepest onyx. Rumors abound among the Stoneaxe dwarves that the blood of celestials may even run through the veins of Naggarak and his chosen path, bizarre to say the least for one of his ilk, lends some credence to this claim.

The paladin is never seen without his hammer, a massive instrument of righteous destruction that the powerful ogre mage wields with two hands. In addition the dwarves have supplied their champion with a breastplate of finest mithral complete with the lightning and clenched fist motif of Heironious. 

Naggarak prefers to face his opponents head on, trusting in his great strength and faith in his god to see him through any obstacle. He is far from dull witted, however, and will use whatever tactic is most appropriate for a situation. He has been known to suddenly appear behind a band of orcs, letting loose with his _cone of cold_ ability and then mopping up the survivors with his mighty hammer. Stern and unyielding, Naggarak shows no mercy to evil but is surprisingly gentle and almost fatherly with the dwarves under his care.


----------



## WingOver

I really like your stuff.  Lots of creativity and detail.  
I liked the part about the keg and the gold.  That was a very nice touch.


----------



## Nasma

GO BLACKDIRGE, great as always, like the new format.


----------



## Hackenslash

Excellent as usual BLACKDIRGE. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Derulbaskul

BD, you really are very talented. Once again, well done. Now I'm off to the Story Hour to see how my favourite vrock is going....

Cheers
D


----------



## LuYangShih

Killer work.  I must say I greatly enjoy the Good creatures that you create.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Hmmm... methinks it's time to cast Summon Blackdirge IX once again....


----------



## WizarDru

Hey, BD, do you take requests? 

Spoiler tag in case my players are reading: 


Spoiler



I need to create a creature for my epic-level game (6 PCs @ 21st level). He was defeated and slain when the PCs were 6th level...a blackguard who's last request was that they not let him be resurrcted or tampered with. The paladin hallowed his grave and he wasn't. Instead he died and got his just reward of being in Hell. Eventually, he was 'obtained' by Fraz'Urb Luu, Demon Prince of Deception, who also wants revenge on the players. After torturing the Seltan the FellSoul (the blackguard's title) for a year or so, he's transformed him into a weapon of hate to trouble the players anew.


 
However, I haven't really worked out the specifics, yet. 

Care to take a stab at him?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Hey, BD, do you take requests?
> 
> Spoiler tag in case my players are reading:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I need to create a creature for my epic-level game (6 PCs @ 21st level). He was defeated and slain when the PCs were 6th level...a blackguard who's last request was that they not let him be resurrcted or tampered with. The paladin hallowed his grave and he wasn't. Instead he died and got his just reward of being in Hell. Eventually, he was 'obtained' by Fraz'Urb Luu, Demon Prince of Deception, who also wants revenge on the players. After torturing the Seltan the FellSoul (the blackguard's title) for a year or so, he's transformed him into a weapon of hate to trouble the players anew.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I haven't really worked out the specifics, yet.
> 
> Care to take a stab at him?




Yeah, I'd love to.

I'll post the results in a few days.

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy All,

This update is dedicated to WizarDru who invited me to stat up a baddie from his campiagn. So here is what I came up with.

Seltan the Fellsoul is a Corrupted Deathknight Blackguard. I used the BoVD quite a bit with this one so some of his feats and spells may be new to you. He was designed to give a group of 21st level characters a run for their money, which I think he will do nicely. 

WizarDru, let me know if you have any questions or need clarification on any of his abilities.

Enjoy.

*********************************************************

*Seltan the FellSoul* 

*Corrupted Death Knight Fighter 10/Blackguard 10*
*Medium Undead (Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice:* 20d12+80 (260 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares),
*AC:* 42 (+9 natural, +13 armor, +6, shield, +4 ring), touch 14, flatfooted 42
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+31
*Attack:* _+4 vile unholy impact mortal bane light flail[/] +36 melee (1d8+17 plus 2d6 unholy plus 2d6 bane plus 1 vile/17-20 x2) or claw +31 melee (1d8+11 plus 10 vile)
*Full Attack:* +4 vile unholy impact mortal bane light flail +36/+31/+26/+21 melee (1d8+17 plus 2d6 unholy plus 2d6 bane plus 1 vile/17-20 x2) or 2 claws +31 melee (1d8+11 plus 10 vile)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Abyssal blast, constitution damage, disruptive attack, fear aura 15 ft., command undead, smite good 3/day, sneak attack +3d6
*Special Qualities:* Aura of despair, damage reduction 15/good, dark blessing, detect good, darkvision 60 ft., enhanced power, fast healing 10, immunity to acid, electricity, poison and polymorph, low light vision, SR 30, turn immunity, undead followers, undead traits
*Saves:* Fort +18 Ref +10, Will +13
*Abilities:* Str 32, Dex 10, Con --, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18
*Skills:* Climb +26, Concentration +10, Diplomacy +16, Jump +26, Hide +6, Intimidate +27, Knowledge (religion) +19, Ride +23, 
*Feats:* Cleave, Deformity (clawed hands), Expertise, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Thrall to Demon (Frazz-Urb’Luu), Weapon Focus (light flail), Weapon Specialization (light flail), Willing Deformity, Violate Spell-like Ability (abyssal blast)
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 26
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Possessions:* 

The Reaper’s Fist (+4 vile unholy impact mortal bane light flail): The Reaper’s Fist is a minor artifact of unknown origin. Constructed almost entirely of spell hardened bone the weapon radiates a constant aura of palpable evil and is usable only by intelligent undead. The weapon consists of a human femur bone to which a long mithral chain has been attached, the flails head, a human skull with a number of long mithral nails driven through it in a seemingly random and haphazard fashion, dangles at the other end of the chain. The Reaper’s Fist conveys two special powers upon its undead master, the first of which is the ability to cast harm 2/day. The flail also grants its unliving wielder the equivalent of a constitution score of 18, strengthening his undead body and allowing him to gain bonus hit points just as a living creature would.

The Ebon Ward (+4 large steel shield of spell deflection): This large round shield is constructed of blackened adamantium and is strikingly plain and unadorned. The only hint to its true function lays on the inside of the central shield boss; two words etched into the metal read, Hekrash Voor, draconic words meaning Spell Breaker.  The Ebon Wardcan deflect an incoming targeted spell much like the arrow deflection ability. Once per round its wielder may deflect an incoming spell with a successful reflex save of DC 20. The spell is not reflected back upon its caster but instead merely dissipates harmlessly once deflected. 

Belt of giant strength +6, +5 demonmight ward full plate of darksoul protection, ring of protection +4, cloak of charisma +4 

*Blackguard Spells Prepared* (3/3/3/1; save DC = 14 + spell level): 1st – boneblast, demon flesh, protection from good; 2nd – bull’s strength, darkness, devil’s eye; 3rd – abyssal might, demon wings, masochism; 4th – freedom of movement

*Abyssal Blast (Su):* Once per day Seltan can release a tremendous blast of eldritch fire. The blast fills a 20-foot-radius spread anywhere within a range of 1200 feet. The blast deals 20d6 points of damage half of which is fire damage but the rest results from divine power and as such is not subject to many protective spells. In addition Seltan will often employ his Violate Spell-like Ability feat for this attack so that half the damage dealt is instead vile damage and not subject to normal healing. A reflex save at DC 28 is allowed for half damage.

*Command Undead (Su):* Seltan can command undead as an 8th level cleric.

*Constitution Damage:* Whenever Seltan touches a living creature, or strikes them with his claws he can drain a point of constitution. A successful Will save at DC 28 can negate the constitution drain.

*Disruptive Attack (Su):* The blasphemous nature of Seltan’s transformation into a death knight has imbued his physical form with the ability to destroy living flesh. Seltan deals an additional 10 points of vile damage whenever he strikes a living creature with his claws.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Seltan is shrouded in a pall of absolute dread and evil. Creatures with less than 5 hit dice must succeed at a Will save DC 28 or flee as if under the effect of a fear spell.

*Smite Good (Su):* Three times per day Seltan may smite a creature of good alignment with a +4 bonus to hit and dealing an additional 10 points of damage.

*Aura of Despair (Su):* In addition to his fear aura, Seltan radiates a malign energy that causes enemies within 10 feet to suffer a –2 penalty on all saving throws. 

*Enhanced Power (Ex):* The dark energies that sustain Seltan’s undead body have strengthened his arsenal of supernatural abilities. The save DC’s or all Seltan’s special attacks have been increased by +4.


Mortal minds have sought to understand the soul scouring evil of the abyss for millennia. Sages have spent laborious hours attempting to divine the blasphemous secrets of the ultimate stronghold of chaos and evil. Humanity has merely scratched the surface of the planes ineffable darkness and damnation and those rare few who have glimpsed the true nature of the abyss have either given themselves wholly to its seductive madness or have simply been driven over the brink of sanity by the monstrous, rampaging evil that dwells there.

Even those that serve the whims of the fell powers that dwell within the Abyss sometimes fall prey to the twisted machinations of their masters. Such is the case with the infamous blackguard known as Seltan the Fellsoul. Seltan had devoted his entire existence to spreading woe and his own brand of dark perversion to all corners of the known world. Filled with the terrible might of purest evil he had slain near countless followers of light and good claiming their souls for his masters and scattering their followers. Eventually Seltan was brought down by a powerful band of adventurers who sought him out and destroyed him in epic battle that cost many lives. Seconds after his death Seltan’s soul sped screaming into the abyss, there to find his ultimate reward and become one with the plane’s unending evil. But the master’s of the abyss still had work for Seltan and the powerful demon lord, Frazz-Urb’luu, claimed Seltan’s soul for his own.

The mighty demon lord resurrected the fallen blackguard in a new and terrible form, a death knight. Frazz-Urb’luu used the darkest of sorceries to imbue his chosen instrument of destruction with the corrupting power of the abyss itself and thus created a singular being of utmost evil. Filled with a venomous rage and a burning hatred for those who had slain his mortal body, Seltan was sent back to the prime material plane to once again serve the abyss and spread the song of discord and pain to all he encountered.

*Appearance and Tactics*

Seltan the Fellsoul was an imposing figure of darkest terror in life, and his transition to undeath has only strengthened his mien of indelible evil. Unlike most death knights whose corporeal bodies are little more than bones, Seltan is a writhing mass of putrescent flesh. Maggots and other carrion insect squirm beneath his rancid skin and can be found crawling upon his armor and from underneath his helmet at all times. Seltan wears a suit of powerfully enchanted full plate that protects his undead body from the powers of light and good. In addition to his armor and other magical equipment Seltan wields two powerful artifacts, The Reaper’s Fist and The Ebon Ward, both gifts from his demonic master.

Astride his nightmare mount, Seltan is a terrifying opponent. The Death knight will usually begin combat with his abyssal blast ability to soften up powerful opponents. He then will ride into combat using his flail to devastating effect targeting spellcasters first and using his mobility to keep powerful melee opponents at bay. Seltan prefers to attack obvious champions of good such as clerics and paladins with his claws if he is able, inflicting slow healing vile damage upon his most hated foes. It is certain that only the most powerful bastions of good will stand any chance of defeating Seltan, and he will likely claim many souls for his masters before his campaign of terror can be ended._


----------



## WizarDru

I just read the name of the thread to my party. The reaction was *not good*. 

Your reputation for Rat-Bastardly Design proceeds you, sir. 

That's just perfect. Much thanks, sir. You rock!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

WizarDru said:
			
		

> I just read the name of the thread to my party. The reaction was *not good*.
> 
> Your reputation for Rat-Bastardly Design proceeds you, sir.
> 
> That's just perfect. Much thanks, sir. You rock!




No problem, it was a lot of fun to do.

Let me know how it goes, I would love to hear how Seltan fairs against your party. Oh, and if you've never used vile damage before, it's a hoot. "What do you mean my _heal_ spell doesn't work?"   

Dirge


----------



## Derulbaskul

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> No problem, it was a lot of fun to do.
> 
> Let me know how it goes, I would love to hear how Seltan fairs against your party. Oh, and if you've never used vile damage before, it's a hoot. "What do you mean my _heal_ spell doesn't work?"
> 
> Dirge





As usual, very well done.

As for vile damage... try using it with the 3E version of wounding....   

Cheers
D


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> As usual, very well done.
> 
> As for vile damage... try using it with the 3E version of wounding....
> 
> Cheers
> D




Oohh, That's just plain mean... which of course means I'll be using it.   

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Well, since a staggering case of writer's block has stopped me cold half-way through the next installment of my storyhour, I thought I would work on some critters to get the ol' creative juices flowing again. 

Let me begin by saying that I like gnolls, I like em _a lot_. So I put together a whole pack of em. 

The Teeth of Yeenoghu are a pack of feral gnolls led by a powerful half-fiend. They are a good challenge for a party in the 8-12 range especially if accompanied by their leader. The tribe consists of roughly fifty adults and includes a small number of the Hounds of Yeenoghu (advanced fiendish hyenas). 

Enjoy

**********************************************************

*Havarak (Chosen of Yeenoghu)*

*Half Fiend Feral Gnoll Barbarian 5*
*Medium Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 7d12+35 (90 hp)
*Initiative:* +3 (Dex)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 50 ft. (average)
*AC:* 24 (+3 Dex, +7 natural, +4 +1 studded leather), touch 13, flatfooted 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+15
*Attack:* Claw +15 melee (1d8+8 plus bleeding) or +1 vile heavy flail +16 melee (1d10+13 plus 1 vile)  
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+8 plus bleeding) and bite +13 melee (1d6+4 plus bleeding) or +1 vile heavy flail +16/+11 melee (1d10+13 plus 1 vile)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved grab, pounce, rage 2/day, smite good, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 3, immunity to poison, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 17, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref  +4, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 08
*Skills:* Climb +15, Jump +15, Hide +5, Intimidate +1, Listen +11, Move Silently +5, Spot +6, Survival +8, Swim +10
*Feats:* Cleave, Multi-Attack, Power Attack
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, gang (3-5), or tribe (61+)
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Possessions:* _+1 vile heavy flail, +1 studded leather, Weeping Tooth of Yeenoghu_ (inflicts 1 point of cumulative bleeding damage on all natural attacks)

*Pounce (Ex):* Havarak can make a full attack after executing the charge action.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day Havarak can make a normal melee attack to deal an additional 7 points of damage to a good aligned foe.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day – darkness, poison; 1/day – desecrate, unholy blight. As 13th level sorcerer DC = 9 + spell level.

As chosen of Yeenoghu, Havarak leads a large tribe of Yeenoghu’s favored creatures, feral gnolls. The blood of demons runs thick in Havarak’s veins and its taint is evident in every act of the ruthless gnoll chieftain. Havarak’s tribe is called the Teeth of Yeenoghu and they have become the chief concern for the wood elves and other goodly creatures in their area. Havarack has lead his gnolls on many successful attacks, including a raid upon the small elven village of Quarnoth, which left the tiny settlement in smoldering ruins. 

The feral gnolls of Havarack’s tribe are barely sentient, and so wild that only a direct show of strength keeps them in any semblance of order or unity. Only constant raiding for the flesh of elves and humans and Havarack’s own personal might keep the pack from dissolving into complete chaos.

Havarack takes many captives on his raids so that he might please his abyssal patron with blood sacrifice and to glut his own desire for slaughter and ritual mutilation. In addition he hopes to breed a new more tractable race by crossing captive elves with feral gnolls, to date this blasphemous experiment has yielded little more than horrible deformity, but Havarack continues his breeding program with the blessings of Yeenoghu.

*Appearance & Tactics*

Havarack is terror personified and those that have survived his presence can scarcely convey the sheer lunacy of his form and ferocity. Standing nearly eight feet tall, Havarack is a hulking mass of gangrenous yellow fur and red glaring malevolence. His demonic heritage is clearly evident in the long spiraling horns that jut from his misshapen skull and the massive flaring batwings that spread from his shoulders. Havarack’s eyes glow a feral red and his short muzzle is lined with filth caked daggers infested with disease and misery. 
Havarack wields a massive club in battle, which has been blessed by Yeenoghu to deal death and corruption to his enemies. Occasionally Havarack with be unable to overcome his own bestial nature and will abandon his club to tear into a foe with tooth and claw. Although far more intelligent than the feral gnolls he leads, Havarack is no tactician and prefers to simply lead his gnolls into battle in a howling horde of raging chaos and discord. To date the fiendish gnoll has remained undefeated but his brazen attacks and penchant for wild bloodshed will certainly bring the forces of good en mass down upon himself and his pack. 

*The Teeth of Yeenoghu*

*Feral Gnoll*
*Medium Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 2d10+6 (17 hp)
*Initiative:* -1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*AC:* 19 (-1 Dex, +6 natural, +4 hide armor), touch 09, flatfooted 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+7
*Attack:* Claw +7 melee (1d8+5) or greatclub +7 melee (1d10+7)  
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +7 melee (1d8+5) or greatclub +7 melee (1d10+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Improved Grab
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 2
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref  +2, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 09, Con 16, Int 04, Wis 11, Cha 06
*Skills:* Listen +2, Spot +3  
*Feats:* Power Attack
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, gang (3-5), or tribe (61+)
*Challenge Rating:* 2
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

Feral gnolls are those that are blessed – some might say cursed – by the vile demon lord Yeenoghu with increased strength and ferocity. Feral gnolls resemble their more common brethren but are much bulkier and are covered from head to foot in a long, shaggy coat of filthy yellow fur. Two-inch talons jut from the feral gnoll’s heavy knuckled hands and a wild, untamed ferocity gleams within its eyes. Faster than an average gnoll the feral gnoll lopes along on all fours using its long ape long arms to propel itself across the ground towards its prey. Feral gnolls are as strong as ogres and exceedingly tough, healing even the most grievous wounds if given enough time. As powerful as feral gnolls are, the blessings of Yeenoghu do not come without a price, and gnolls so gifted lose much of their intellect and culture.

*The Hounds of Yeenoghu*

*Advanced Fiendish Hyena * 
*Large Animal*
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+20 (38 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*AC:* 14 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4natural), touch 10, flatfooted 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+13
*Attack:* Bite +9 melee (1d8+9)  
*Full Attack:* Bite +9 melee (1d8+9)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Crushing jaws, smite good
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., damage reduction 5/magic, low-light vision, resistance to cold 5 and fire 5, scent, spell resistance 10
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref  +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 03, Wis 13, Cha 06
*Skills:* Hide +1*, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats:* Alertness, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Warm plains
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or pack (7-16)
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

Certain packs of gnolls, especially those than have gone feral, often employ the strength and power of The Hounds of Yeenoghu. The Hounds are hyenas that have grown to monstrous size sand have been augmented by the fiendish power of the abyss. Nearly as large as draft horses and equipped with a massive set of crushing jaws the Hounds of Yeenoghu are truly terrifying to behold. Blessed with a rudimentary intellect and a definite evil bent the savage beasts have a fondness for the flesh of intelligent humanoids and are utterly relentless once they have caught the scent of their chosen prey. 

A favored tribe of gnolls may keep as many as six Hounds of Yeenoghu and will keep them well fed upon the flesh of captured humanoids lest the hounds turn on the gnolls themselves. 

*Crushing Jaws (Ex):* If a Hound of Yeenoghu makes a successful bite attack against a creature of large size or smaller it may choose to hang on to its victim and inflict crushing damage with its terrible jaws. After a successful bite attack the hound of Yeenoghu and its victim make opposing grapple checks. If the victim wins the opposed roll he managed to wriggle free but if the Hound of Yeenoghu wins it inflicts an additional 1d8+12 points of crushing damage. This damage persists each round until the victim wins and opposed grapple check or the Hound of Yeenoghu is slain.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Also, I wanted to open the floor up to requests. Forget the original constraints of this thread (only monsters from the original MM) and give me a rough outline of what you want. I will do my best to create your critter complete with a write-up and even a small piece of fiction if I am so inspired. 

Dirge


----------



## Dougal DeKree

*Question...*

Hi Blackdirge!

Do you also do critters "the AU way"? I am looking for some nasties i can use as support of some main opponent specializing in dream-powers...
Could you point me towards some good templates i could use?

Apart from that: keep up the good work!

Dougal


----------



## WizarDru

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Also, I wanted to open the floor up to requests. Forget the original constraints of this thread (only monsters from the original MM) and give me a rough outline of what you want. I will do my best to create your critter complete with a write-up and even a small piece of fiction if I am so inspired.
> Dirge



You want a request?  Oh, I'll give you one. 

I'm still waiting to spring the Fellsoul on my party (along with his accompanying band of temporary allies)...because this week, they're ready to strike against the Githyanki Queen herself.  They're battling their way through her palace, and have just finished defeating a bunch of beasties, including a Phane from the ELH.

Here's the challenge, then.  I'd like the Queen to have an interesting ally for the PCs to face as they near her phylactery.  Perhaps the guardian of the phylactery itself.  My dilemma is that the queen consumes any Githyanki who grows strong enough (i.e. 17th level), which is a problem when the party isa group of 3 21st/3 22nd level characters.  The queen herself is a CR 25/26 encounter, but part of the design here is to wear the party down.  So finding a creature to challenge them either means making it a powerful undead monstrosity (i.e powerful gith with a template) which only works so well, because a templated 16th level wizard is STIL just a 16th level wizard, spell-wise; a construct (haven't done this yet) or a non-gith monster, usually an outsider ally.  What I need, then, is a powerful creature that can challege a group of this power level.

How's that for a request?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

WizarDru said:
			
		

> You want a request?  Oh, I'll give you one.
> 
> I'm still waiting to spring the Fellsoul on my party (along with his accompanying band of temporary allies)...because this week, they're ready to strike against the Githyanki Queen herself.  They're battling their way through her palace, and have just finished defeating a bunch of beasties, including a Phane from the ELH.
> 
> Here's the challenge, then.  I'd like the Queen to have an interesting ally for the PCs to face as they near her phylactery.  Perhaps the guardian of the phylactery itself.  My dilemma is that the queen consumes any Githyanki who grows strong enough (i.e. 17th level), which is a problem when the party isa group of 3 21st/3 22nd level characters.  The queen herself is a CR 25/26 encounter, but part of the design here is to wear the party down.  So finding a creature to challenge them either means making it a powerful undead monstrosity (i.e powerful gith with a template) which only works so well, because a templated 16th level wizard is STIL just a 16th level wizard, spell-wise; a construct (haven't done this yet) or a non-gith monster, usually an outsider ally.  What I need, then, is a powerful creature that can challege a group of this power level.
> 
> How's that for a request?




Sounds intriguing. 

I take it you want a beastie in the 22-24 CR range. Powerful enought to be a challenge to your players but not powerful enought to give the Lich Queen a problem. I would figure she would have a non-gith gaurding her phylactery for the simple fact that she wouldn't want any of her people that close to her source of power, in case they got any ideas. 

So, I accept your challenge and will post the results in a few days. Already got a couple of ideas brewing...

Dirge


----------



## ConnorSB

I'm working on a world at the fall of a Pax Empiria, the end of peace. Monsterous humaniods are fully integrated with the PH races, and Kobolds are now super common.

The Kobold diety is now a diety of the earth, and the chief kobold servitor race is now beetles. Beetle backpacks provide light (glowing eyes), and an emergency featherfall. Bombadier Beetles have replaced oxen, etc.

Plus, its at the beginning of the worlds renessance. Guns have arrived, and the city around which the campain is set for now is starting to look like Shakespear's London, but with more industrialization (and cooler arcitecture).

Anyway, what I really need is an avatar, or aspect, for the Kobold god, the Earth King. Something big and earthy and beetle/kobold esque. And a little steampunk. CR 8-10 would be good for an aspect (mini-avatar), and a real avatar would probably be CR 20ish.


Oh, and the Earth King is Lawful Neutral, with domains earth, strength, reptile, and insect.

Thanks,
Connor.

PS: I love both your monster threads and your story hours (well, they kinda blend, but thats a good quality). You are one creative, driven individual. Plus, you are always helpful and nice and encouraging. So, well, thanks!

PPS: And take it as slowly as you need to with the Dretch to Demon Lord story. Quality is definitly better then prolificness... prolificosity.... prolificality.... proliferance... whatever.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, here you go WizarDru. I have to admit I'm kinda proud of this one, in a rat bastardly kind of way.  

Kepnekarak is a fully advanced roper with both the monster of legend template and the psionic creature template from the psioncs handbook. I took a look at the lich queen adventure and at the cavern where she keeps her phylactery. You should have a real hoot with Kepnekarak's hiding ability and should be able to surprise the living hell out of your players. He's also got a couple of epic feats that should give your PCs fits as well. Heh.

Enjoy.

Dirge

************************************************************

*Kepnekarak*

*Advanced Psionic Roper of Legend*
*Huge Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 30d10+360 (557 hp)
*Initiative:* +13 (+5 Dex, +8 Superior Initiative)
*Speed:* 10 ft. (2 squares)
*AC:* 35 (-2 size, +5 Dex, +22 natural), touch 21, flatfooted 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +30/+54
*Attack:* Strand +33 ranged touch (drag) or bite +45 melee (4d8+24 plus poison/19-20 x2)
*Full Attack:* 6 strands +33 ranged touch (drag) or bite +45 melee (4d8+24 plus poison/19-20 x2)
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft./15 ft. (75 ft. with strands)
*Special Attacks:* Drag, poison, psionics, strands, weakness 
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., enhanced attributes, greater damage, immunity to electricity, low-light vision, resistance to cold 10, spell resistance 30, telepathy, vulnerability to fire
*Saves:* Fort +32, Ref  +25, Will +17
*Abilities:* Str 42, Dex 20, Con 34, Int 18, Wis 20, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +18, Climb +49, Hide +30*, Listen +40, Sense Motive +21, Spot +40
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Devastating Critical, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Multiattack, Overwhelming Critical, Power Attack, Superior Initiative, Weapon Focus (bite), 
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 23
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Drag (Ex):* If Kepnekarak hits with a strand attack, the strand latches onto the opponent’s body. This deals no damage but drags the stuck opponent 10 feet closer each subsequent round (provoking no attack of opportunity) unless that creature breaks free, which requires a DC 49 Escape Artist check or a DC 45 Strength check. Kepnekarak can draw in a creature within 15 feet of itself and bite with a +4 attack bonus in the same round. A strand has 20 hit points and can be attacked by making a successful sunder attempt. However, attacking Kepnekarak’s strand does not provoke an attack of opportunity. If the strand is currently attached to a target, Kepnekarak takes a –4 penalty on its opposed attack roll to resist the sunder attempt. Severing a strand deals no damage to Kepnekarak.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury (bite), Fortitude DC 41, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 1d6 Str. 

*Psionics (Sp):* At will—biofeedback (DC 27), brainlock (DC 14), chameleon (DC 28), displacement (DC 29), detonation (DC 35), disintegrate (DC 28), dissolving touch (DC 30), energy barrier (DC 31), hear light (DC 27), improved biofeedback (DC 29), inertial barrier (DC 30), iron body (DC 30), true concussion (DC 29),  
*Attack/Defense Modes (Sp):* At will—all/all.

*Strands (Ex):* Most encounters with Kepnekarak begin when it fires strong, sticky strands. The creature can have up to six strands at once, and they can strike up to 75 feet away (no range increment). If a strand is severed, Kepnekarak can extrude a new one on its next turn as a free action. 

*Weakness (Ex):* Kepnekarak’s strands can sap an opponent’s strength. Anyone grabbed by a strand must succeed on a DC 41 Fortitude save or take 2d8 points of Strength damage. 


Vlaakith, the legendary Lich Queen of the githyanki has survived for millennia due in large part to her ruthless ambition and near limitless personal power. In addition Vlaakith has a keen eye for choosing her servants, and using them to the best of their abilities. Such is the case with Kepnekarak, a roper who has grown to collassal size and power after centuries of haunting the desolate tunnels of the underdark and preying upon its denizens. 

Vlaakith discovered Kepnekarak shortly after she ascended to absolute ruler of the githyanki after disposing of the former “Lich Queen”. As a lich Vlaakith suffered from one very real weakness as all liches do, her phylactery, the very soul of her power and immortality, required constant guarding. Vlaakith had hidden her phylactery very well and had placed many powerful wards and enchantments upon it, but still she feared that it might be found and destroyed despite her formidable arcane precautions. She needed a guardian.

Vlaakith searched the planes for the perfect creature to guard her phylactery, it could not be one of her own people, for she had ensured that none of them would attain the power to perform such a task. For nearly a decade she searched, finding countless powerful creatures but none suited her purpose in from or function. Ironically the perfect candidate found her, or more rightly found her servants, and gained her attention. 

A powerful Githyanki raiding party had been sent to retrieve a silver sword that had been stolen by drow noble upon the prime material world of Toril. The githyanki hunting party consisted of Vlaakith’s finest warriors and mages, all veterans of dozens of similar raids and all near the pinnacle of githyanki power. Only one returned, and he was empty handed save for a harrowing tale that the dreaded lich queen could scarcely believe.

The only surviving Githyanki told his mistress that he and his comrades had plane shifted to the prime material deep beneath the surface of Toril, arriving in the labyrinthine tunnels of the underdark. A strange magical flux in the area had caused their plane shift spell to go awry, and the hunting party found itself miles from their intended location. The Githyanki had appeared in a large cavern that contained little more than a small subterranean lake from which jutted a huge stone monolith. Puzzled by their unfamiliar surroundings the githyanki had proceeded to explore the cavern and in doing so stumbled upon their doom.

The surviving githyanki warrior told his queen that the stone monolith had “come alive” and devoured the rest of his brothers in arms. The raiding party had fought valiantly but had been unable to damage the strange “monolith monster” with either spell or sword. Doubting her servant’s wild tale Vlaakith probed his mind with the full brunt of her formidable arcane ability, and found, to her surprise, that the githyanki warrior had told the exact truth. 

Vlaakith was intrigued, she had never encountered or even heard of such a beast, and if it could defeat the best her people had to offer then perhaps her search for a perfect guardian was over. Vlaakith discerned the location of the monolith creature from the mind of the surviving githyanki and then with a recklessness that she has long since outgrown, teleported instantly to the cavern in which it lived. 

The cavern was just as the githyanki warrior had described it, roughly two hundred feet to a side with a single tunnel exiting to the south. In the center of the cavern was a large pool of still water, some one hundred feet across from which arose a massive column or gray stone. Vlaakith instantly recognized the pillar of stone for what it was, a living creature. The monolith beast was completely motionless, obviously secure in the fact that she perceived it as nothing more than a strange rock formation. Vlaakith was in no mood for chicanery and subterfuge and simply thrust forward one skeletal hand and released a burst of magical flame with single guttural utterance. The line of fire streaked towards the monolith and as the lich queen expected it suddenly animated and twisted to the side in a most bizarre display of dexterous avoidance. 

A single orb of vermilion rage suddenly flared to life in the center of the towering pillar of stone and below it a jagged-toothed gash yawned impossibly wide. A writhing mass of whip-like strands burst from a number of small nozzles space equidistantly around the circumference of the beast, each one lashing forward to snatch at Vlaakith who stood just beyond their reach.

“Well, beast. It seems I have gained your attention.” The lich queen said haughtily.

The creatures maddened writhing suddenly ceased, and the long sticky strands were withdrawn back into its body. Vlaakith could see that this was no simple beast; a vast and devious intellect lurked within the depths of that single burning eye. 

*“What do you wish of me, old one?”* The creatures voice filled the cavern with the low rumbling of stone scraping against stone, suspicion ringing in its gravelly tones.

Vlaakith regarded the beast with a cool appraising eye, noting how it had instantly reckoned her as a being that was no easy prey. _Good_. She thought. It had no wish to risk its own skin needlessly, a worthy trait in a servitor.

“I have come to claim retribution for the lives of my warriors, beast. You have cost me much and I will have justice…in one way or another.”

*“Hah!”* The creature’s snort of derisive laughter boomed of the cavern walls. *“Your warriors violated the sanctity of my lair, I defended it and myself justly. Besides, I allowed one to live and return to you.”* 

Vlaakith smiled, stretching the rotting shreds of her cheeks in a rictus grin. The bidding had begun.

“No, that will not do.” Vlaakith shook her head and clucked like a scolding mother. “That will not do at all.” The lich queen’s arms suddenly shot wide and her voice burst forth in a ringing cacophony of arcane power. A ball of flame belched forth and streaked towards the monolith beast. This time it was not quick enough to avoid the earth shaking explosion and roaring conflagration that ensued. The beast bellowed in agony as its flesh was seared by the hellish flames of Vlaakith’s spell. When the flames cleared the beast was only lightly wounded but Vlaakith had made her point, or so she thought.

The beast’s single eye pulsed once and the ground at Vlaakith’s feet erupted in a blast of concussive force that hurled the stunned lich queen from her feet to sprawl ignoble and battered on the ground nearly ten paces away. 

*“Enough!!”* The creature bellowed. *“What do you want!?”*

Vlaakith rose from the ground and dusted herself off nonchalantly. Although she didn’t show it the beast had surprised her. She had expected a complete physical assault, a tactic she was well prepared to defend. Instead, the creature had targeted her with a psionic attack, one she had only witnessed in the arsenal of a powerful ilithid she had slain centuries ago. _Wonderful._ She thought. This creature was turning out to be a truly fortuitous find.

“Compensation, beast. Compensation.” Vlaakith said simply in answer to the creature’s question. “You have taken something from me and I shall not leave until I have taken something from you. That does not necessarily have to bee your life…”The lich queen’s last remark was pointed and unsubtle. 

*“Compensation?” * The creature asked quizzically. *“I have little that would interest one such as you.”*

“Ahh, now that’s where you are wrong.” Vlaakith moved closer to the pool her hands upon her shriveled hips. “You have much to offer.”

*“Speak on, old one.”* The beast’s eye narrowed suspiciously.

“I have need of one such as you, a fearsome guardian for something very precious. Agree to serve me and I will spare your life. In addition, if you serve me well, I have the recourses to reward you in ways you cannot begin to imagine.”

*“Your fret for your phylactery, eh lich.”* The beast chuckled thickly, obviously pleased that it had divined Vlaakith’s need.

“Yes, just so.” Vlaakith answered, unshaken by the beast’s intuitive guess. “Guard my phylactery and you shall live.”

*“An intriguing offer, and in truth I have grown bored with these caverns and would enjoy a change of scenery. But, why should you trust me with something so precious to you? I could easily betray you.”* 

“Because you will accept a gaes spell before we leave this place, or you shall die.” Vlaakith answered, her tone brooking no refusal. 

*“Very well. I accept. I Kepnekarak shall serve you. I have grown attached to this mortal shell and have no desire to leave it just yet. Cast your spells lich.”*

Over the next few hours Vlaakith placed her shackles of invisible enchantment upon Kepnekarak, ensuring that his loyalty would remain unswerving whether he wished it or not. Then, when she was satisfied, she teleported them both to the location of her phylactery and tasked her new guardian with his life’s work. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

Kepnekarak may be the largest and oldest roper in existence and, as the ultimate pinnacle of his race is a truly frightening opponent. In appearance Kepnekarak resembles his lesser brethren, a living pillar of stone with a single gleaming eye and a gaping mouth filled with jagged crystalline teeth. He is of course much larger than a standard roper, towering over twenty feet in height. 

The huge roper will often start a combat much like other ropers by remaining completely motionless and posing as a large pillar of un-worked stone. He will then fire his sticky strands at any opponent that comes within reach, usually gaining complete and total surprise. He typically targets spellcasters first as he fears possible fire magic and counts on their weaker fortitude to succumb quickly to his weakening ability. When he has pulled a foe within striking distance he will simply bite it, counting on his devastating critical ability to destroy his opponent with a single chomp. Kepnekarak can also call upon a multitude of psionic powers, which he uses to strike his foes at a distance especially those he deems too powerful for a direct physical assault.


----------



## WizarDru

[wipes a tear from his eye]


Every time you make a monster, God makes a kitten. Kepnekarak is a thing of beauty.  

He works perfectly on several levels, not the least of which is that a super-roper is much more exciting as a creature than something like many of the ELH monsters, which are powerful, but not _flavorful_, if you know what I mean.  Kepnekarak is *memorable*...the kind of foe you tell guys about weeks later at a convention over dinner. 

Friday night, they'll get to know him, personally. 

Muchos Gracias, Blackdirge!  Once more you have outdone yourself, and I am humbly within your debt.

[bows]


----------



## Buddha the DM

Geez that mega-roper is sick.. Great job on yet another excellent monster, Blackdirge.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Every time you make a monster, God makes a kitten. Kepnekarak is a thing of beauty.




LOL 

Well, I'm glad you like it. 

My current party is about 19 levels away from even thinking of challenging a monster like Kepnekarak, so I will have to live vicariously through you. Let me know how it goes.

Man, your PCs are gonna start to hate me.  

Dirge.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Anyway, what I really need is an avatar, or aspect, for the Kobold god, the Earth King. Something big and earthy and beetle/kobold esque. And a little steampunk. CR 8-10 would be good for an aspect (mini-avatar), and a real avatar would probably be CR 20ish.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the Earth King is Lawful Neutral, with domains earth, strength, reptile, and insect.





No problem, I'm on it. I will post the results in a couple of days. (and maybe even an update to my story hour).

Dirge


----------



## JDragon

Well, I happend to stumble accross the Story Hour thread yesterday (which I have since read & await another chapter) and thought I should check this out.

 

Sure glad I did, these are some great creations.  As of now I don't think I'll have any use for them in the near future but they are fun to look at and its cool to have somewhere to get some help when I'm stuck on an idea.

Keep up the great work.  The Roper is cool and I look forward to hearing what the party thinks of it.


----------



## WizarDru

JDragon said:
			
		

> Keep up the great work. The Roper is cool and I look forward to hearing what the party thinks of it.



An e-mail I received this morning:



> _Why would BlackDirge be paging you in the title of his suped up monster thread?_
> _This doesn't sound good._



 
'Nuff said.


----------



## the Jester

Good God, BLACKDIRGE!!

I've never looked at this thread before today, but it's _fantastic._

I got one for ya...

I'm taking my newly, just-barely epic level group (one of them is 21st, the rest vary from 15th-20th) into the deadly Return to the Tomb of Horrors module.  I'm heavily modifying it, but we ended the last session with a balor starting to summon something to oppose our heroes as they try to storm their way through a necromancer academy and into the Tomb.  

Well, I'd like the balor + something(s) battle to be rough on this party- probably about EL 23-24.  Whether the balor's templated, or his summoned ally or allies are, or whatever, I want a fight that will rock my pcs' world!  They just handily beat a marilith and ten glabrezu; I want to knock the fear of the Black Academy back into them!

So-  whaddaya think?  We're playing on Saturday!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

To toss an idea in the ring....

You've got all these requests for big baddies to oppose 20+ level paries...  but what about low and mid-level ones?  Specifically, I'd like to see what you do with an idea I had a while ago and fleshed out a little:  Feral Halfings.   Just the look on the player's faces when they're menaced by vicious waist-height tribals with claws.  (The story/stories behind the Feral Halfings, as far as I devloped them, ranged from Wizard Experiments to a shipwreck on a teleportation and scrying blocked island to simply a halfling subrace.)


----------



## ConnorSB

Awsome! You're the man, Dirge.


----------



## shade_whisper

Good stuff Dirge keep up the good work!

What can you do with a Bulette?


----------



## ConnorSB

ahhh.... same avatar!!! I thought for a sec that I had posted unconciousy...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Another thought: Blackdirge, you have the Fiend Folio, right?  The keepers are pretty interesting.  Might even play one sometime.


----------



## ConnorSB

bump-a-bump.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Okay this ones for ConnorSB.

I didn't have a whole lot of background on your request so I wrote up the Aspect of Mevendrezek (a working name I used for your Kobold Earth deity) like a standard monster manual entry. 

I kinda had to create this one from scratch, but I used a number of templates for guidance. Your Aspect of Mevendrezek starts as a kobold advanced to medium size and given 6 hitdice. I then changed the tye to outsider and added aspects of the insectile, half-earth elemental and half-machine template. I added a couple of my own touchs and I think it came out pretty good. I put it at CR 10, but that might be a bit low.

For a full avatar of your Kobold Deity, I would advance one of these guys to eighteen hit dice and then give it a divine rank of one. I think that would be about right for a CR 20 critter. 

Dirge

**********************************************************

*Aspect of Mevendrezek*
*Medium Outsider (Earth, Lawful)*
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+30 (71 hp)
*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares), burrow 30 ft., climb 20 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
*AC:* 26 (+14 natural, +2 Dex), touch 12, flatfooted 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+11
*Attack:* Claw +12 melee (1d8+5) 
*Full Attack:* 4 claws +12 melee (1d8+5) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Rend, rusting breath, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., damage reduction 5/adamanitium, immune to disease, earth based effects and poison, +4 bonus to Will saves against mind-affecting attacks and effects, partial construct, resistance to acid 10 and fire 10, tremorsense, wide vision
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref  +9, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 21, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Skills:* Appraise +6, Climb +19, Concentration +11, Jump +11, Knowledge (geology) +6, Listen +18, Search +8, Spot +22, 
*Feats:* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (claw), Great Fortitude, Lighting Reflexes, Multi-dexterity, Weapon Focus (claw)
*Environment:* Temperate forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 10
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Advancement:* 7-9 HD (Medium), 10-18 HD (Large)

Aspects of Mevendrezek are bizarre servitors of an obscure kobold deity of earth and metal. Each one appears as tall insect like humanoid with four multi-jointed arms and a bulbous reptilian head complete with four large multi-faceted ayes. A large pair of retractable metallic wings allows the aspect to fly with average maneuverability. 

These strange outsiders appear to be an odd blending of several types of monster, including traits of insects, reptiles, and even nonliving things such as stone and metal. Aspects of Mevendrezek are usually encountered deep below the earth where they can be found harvesting rare metals or gems. Occasionally they may come to the aid of a devout cleric to defend a kobold community or mine. 

*Combat*

Aspects of Mevendrezek are usually content to leave others in peace unless directly threatened or protecting a kobold settlement. They despise chaos and can occasionally be more belligerent to chaotic creatures, but still rarely attack without provocation. Aspects of Mevendrezek will usually begin combat with their rusting breath, hoping to disarm metal using opponents and make them easier to hit. The claws of an Aspect of Mevendrezek are incredibly sharp, capable of cutting through solid stone with ease.  An aspect can use all four of its long multi-jointed appendages at once with surprising agility and prefers to use its natural attacks first before resorting to spell-like abilities. 

*Partial Construct (Ex):* An aspect of Mevendrezek is immune to poison and disease and is considered one size large when determining death from massive damage. An aspect of Mevendrezek is subject to critical hits but takes only half damage from subdual attacks. 

*Rend (Ex):* An aspect of Mevendrezek that hits with at least two claws can tear its opponents flesh for an additional 2d8+10 points of damage.

*Rusting Breath (Ex):* Once per day an aspect of Mevendrezek can breath forth a 30 ft. cone of metal corroding gas. The gas inflicting 4d6 points of damage to all exposed metal, including weapons and armor. A reflex save at DC 18 can be made to avoid half of this damage.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 1/day – magic stone, soften earth and stone, spike stones, stone shape wall of stone. As 9th level sorcerer DC = 10 + spell level.

*Tremorsense (Ex):* An aspect of Mevendrezek can automatically sense the location of anything within 60 ft that is in contact with the ground.

*Wide Vision (Ex):* Because of its multiple eyes and wide angle of vision an aspect of Mevendrezek has a +4 racial bonus on spot checks and cannot be flanked.


----------



## ConnorSB

Its... its perfect. And awsome! And the name is awsome too! Its exactly what I wanted! You rock Blackdirge!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Crunchy.  Especially since it's part rock, part metal, and part insect.  I wonder how it tastes chocolate-coated? 

So... how 'bout them keepers?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Crunchy.  Especially since it's part rock, part metal, and part insect.  I wonder how it tastes chocolate-coated?
> 
> So... how 'bout them keepers?




Alrighty then,

Thomas your next.

Check back in a couple of days.

Dirge


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Danke.  Looking forward to it as always.


----------



## Caliber

Wow. I've enjoyed your threads since I first stumbled onto them (back in the Conversion of Demon Lords era). You have quite a talent with monsters, as this thread obviously shows. Thanks for all the effort!

I dunno if you can help me out with this, but since you put out an "open call" as it were for requests, I figure it can't hurt. I'm thinking of starting a new campaign soon tentively titled "The Chaos Wars"

I'm trying to get some resources together but I have yet to really focus on the "Chaos Warriors" I want them to be ... well ... chaotic. I've been thinking of using a Wild Magic table and just applying a few rolls to each one but ... thats a lot of effort.

Think you could make some kind of "Chaos Warrior"? I realize I'm being super-vague here, mostly cause I don't know exactly what I'm looking for ... I just know I'll know it when I see it. Thanks for any suggestions/monsters you provide!


----------



## ConnorSB

Dirge:

Due in part to the creative writing class I'm taking at my High School, and in part from your "1000 words a day" vow, I've begun writing some short fiction set in the CS that contains the Aspect of Mevendrezek that you just wrote up for me. If I get really really dedicated, I'll probably even start writing up stats for things and turn it into a story hour/rogue's gallery thing. But probably it will just stay a story hour. Anyway, this is sort of a thank you.

You are a really creative person, Dirge. You have a talent for engaging writing, and you can back that up with an excelent grasp of DND and stat blocks, and a lot of creativity with them. I think you would probably make excellent DND books, when and if you ever try your hand at it. I would certainly buy them. Hell, even if they only had one of your talents, writing OR stat blocks, I'd still buy them!

Anyway, thank you for not only the excelent work you do, but the works you inspire in others.

Connor


----------



## Grim

Oh, and I might have forgotten to tell you Dirge. I'm Connor SB. I switched screen names in september.


----------



## ConnorSB

Yah... I kinda forgot to tell people. So the person who liked your threads a while ago... that was me. And the person who likes your threads now... that was... also me. Anyway... I'm feeling all inspired now, so I'm probably gonna bust out a few new monsters for the Low CR thread...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Dirge:
> 
> Due in part to the creative writing class I'm taking at my High School, and in part from your "1000 words a day" vow, I've begun writing some short fiction set in the CS that contains the Aspect of Mevendrezek that you just wrote up for me. If I get really really dedicated, I'll probably even start writing up stats for things and turn it into a story hour/rogue's gallery thing. But probably it will just stay a story hour. Anyway, this is sort of a thank you.
> 
> You are a really creative person, Dirge. You have a talent for engaging writing, and you can back that up with an excelent grasp of DND and stat blocks, and a lot of creativity with them. I think you would probably make excellent DND books, when and if you ever try your hand at it. I would certainly buy them. Hell, even if they only had one of your talents, writing OR stat blocks, I'd still buy them!
> 
> Anyway, thank you for not only the excelent work you do, but the works you inspire in others.
> 
> Connor




 

Quit, your embarassing me.  

Seriously though, the wonderful comments you and many others have been kind enough to post on my threads mean a lot to me and I thank you sincerely. I have read your stuff as well and there's no dearth of talent in your own writing. I really hope you do a story hour, I for one think it would be great. Plus we could take turns inflating each others view count.   

Ok back to making monsters.

I have all of your requests and am working hard at finishing them. Thomas Hobbes, Caliber, they're on the way. 

Dirge


----------



## ConnorSB

I just posted the first installment in this thread:Connor's Records of Seacliff 

I think the first post in that thread explains things pretty well. Seacliff is my version of London.


----------



## ConnorSB

Whoa... we both made the main news page... check out the "Message Board Roundup."


----------



## WizarDru

Just as an FYI: Nature has kept the party safe from Kepnekarak's graces, so far.  Last week, the party stopped just shy of encountering him (turning left instead of right).  They're slated to meet him, but the weather here on the east coast cancelled last night's game.

Curses!  Soon...so, soon.....


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

Yeah, the snow's a pain.  My group is still trying to convince me to trudge through the stuff, though.


----------



## WizarDru

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Yeah, the snow's a pain. My group is still trying to convince me to trudge through the stuff, though.



Well, depending on how my players feel, they may feel the sweet kiss of our roper friend tonight, after all.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TroyXavier

Very cool thread you have going here.   The main opponent will be an Ancient Copper Dragon.  I don't need anything for him.  What I do want is a cohort controlled by him.   I'd prefer a Minotaur(so he doesn't get lost in the mazes), but otherwise go wild with him.    The party would be about 15-17th level.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Mr Thomas Hobbes, you and Caliber have been reading and posting on my threads as long as I can rememeber and for that I am extremely grateful. I am very happy for the opportunity to give a little something back, so Thomas here you go. Caliber, yours is on the way.

Vivevex is a keeper from the Fiend Folio with the Vampire Template. I found that the natural abilites of keepers mesh very well with those of a vampire and Vivevex turned out to be one nasty little critter.

Dirge


***********************************************************

*Vivevex*

*Vampiric Keeper Rogue 4*
*Medium Undead (Chaotic)*
*Hit Dice:* 8d12 (80 hp)
*Initiative:* +10 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 40 ft. (10 squares), climb 20 ft.
*AC:* 28 (+6 Dex, +10 natural, +2 leather), touch 16, flatfooted 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+16
*Attack:* Battleaxe (mimic) +16 melee (1d8+9 plus energy drain) 
*Full Attack:* 2 battleaxes (mimic) +16 melee (1d8+9 plus energy drain) 
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Blood drain, dominate, energy drain, mimic weapon, poison spit, sneak attack +2d6
*Special Qualities:* +4 turn resistance, blindsight 200 ft., darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/magic and silver, dissolution, evasion, fast healing 5, gaseous form, immunities, resistance to cold 20, fire 10, electricity 20 and sonic 10, scent, SR 18, uncanny dodge, undead
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref  +16, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 28, Dex 22, Con --, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Climb +27, Escape Artist +25, Hide +25, Listen +23, Jump +27, Knowledge (planar lore) +14, Knowledge (undead) +14, Move Silently +25, Open Lock +17, Search +11, Sense Motive +10, Spot +23, Survival +7
*Feats:* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Track
*Environment:* Temperate forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 13
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Blood Drain (Ex):* Vivevex can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each such successful attack, Vivevex gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Dissolution (Ex):* When Vivevex is captured, pinned or held helpless, it has 10 rounds to free itself or be freed by another creature. If not freed within that time it dissolves into a 5-foot wide puddle of the same contact poison as its spit.

*Dominate (Su):* Vivevex can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that Vivevex must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone Vivevex targets must succeed on a Will save or fall instantly under its influence as though by a dominate person spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet.


*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by a Vivevex’s slam attack (or any other natural weapon the vampire might possess) gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, Vivevex gains 5 temporary hit points. Vivevex can use its energy drain ability once per round.

*Gaseous Form (Su):* As a standard action, Vivevex can assume gaseous form at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

*Immunities (Ex):* Vivevex’s alien keeper physiology and incomprehensible mind makes it more akin to a construct than a living creature. Vivevex is immune to mind affecting effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, necromantic effects, and any effect that requires a fortitude save unless it also works on objects. It is not subject to critical hits, sneak attacks, subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, or death from massive damage.

*Mimic Weapon (Ex):* Vivevex can form the malleable flesh and bone of its arms into any melee weapon, preferring the unsubtle chopping ability of the battleaxe. The mimicked weapons are treated as natural attacks and therefore not subject to the normal rules for two weapon fighting. In addition the mimicked battleaxes can convey Vivevex’s dreaded energy drain ability.

*Spider Climb (Ex):* Vivevex can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.

*Poison Spit (Ex):* Once every 1d4 rounds Vivevex can spew a nauseating contact poison in a twenty-foot cone. Contact, DC 14, initial damage nauseated for 2d6 rounds, secondary damage 2d6 con.

The bizarre enigmatic race of outsiders known as keepers are driven to uncover secret knowledge and guard it from all other beings, but sometimes this all-encompassing thirst for secrets can lead to a quick and messy death or worse. Such is the case with the rogue keeper known as Vivevex who unwittingly stumbled upon a portal to the negative material plane. Instead of avoiding the perilous plane of death and decay Vivevex’s curiosity overcame its wisdom and it stepped through the portal to discover what secrets might lie upon the other side. The instant Vivevex entered the portal the keeper hivemind experienced a surge of absolute pain and evil that threatened to overwhelm the entire keeper community to which Vivevex belonged. Desperate to stem the tide of infectious negative energy the hive mind did the only thing possible, they disconnected Vivevex from their collective consciousness, exiling the doomed keeper forever.

Vivevex was thought destroyed and his memory was erased from the keeper collective so that other keepers might not follow his disastrous course. Unfortunately Vivevex was not destroyed, but was in fact warped and changed by the terrible forces of the negative material plane. Exactly one year after his disconnection from the keeper hive mind, Vivevex returned to the prime material plane a monstrous creation of evil and chaos. 

The keeper collective to which Vivevex had once belonged made its home within the ruined dwarven kingdom of Deep Shanatar, picking through the ruined tunnels and great halls in search of forgotten knowledge. Vivevex returned to his old haunts with a new purpose, to exact revenge on the keepers who had exiled it to misery and undeath. Vivevex now stalks the crumbling ruins of Deep Shanatar picking off keepers or any other living thing that it encounters. So far Vivevex has slain every keeper it has encountered and the hivemind is baffled on how to combat the chaotic and savage creature. To date all their efforts have resulted in absolute failure and more keeper deaths. It is likely that Vivevex will continue to prey upon his former people until it has sated its thirst for vengeance or is destroyed.

*Appearance & Tactics*

Vivevex resembles other keepers in almost every way. Its skin is the normal pale gray of living keepers and it still wears the leather armor and black goggles common to its former people. The only real sign of Vivevex’s transition into undeath are the small fangs that jut from its upper lip, a telltale sign that it does its utmost to hide. Although a vampire, Vivevex’s bizarre physiology and alien mind set it apart from others of its kind. It lacks the ability to create spawn for the simple reason that its own transformation was due to a massive influx of negative energy and not the bite of another vampire. In addition keepers have very little attachment to the natural world and therefore Vivevex is unable to summon rats, wolves or bats. Because of its disconnection from the keeper hivemind Vivevex is also unable to call upon some of the abilities common to keepers such as body switching or immunity to flanking and surprise.

Vivevex is a fearsome opponent who couples the abilities of keeper kind with the awe-inspiring power of undeath. The vampiric keeper makes heavy use of stealth and ambush in its attacks and is nearly unmatched in both. Like a ghost it moves silently among the ruins of Deep Shanatar striking from the darkness against all living creatures it encounters. Vivevex favors its mimic weapon ability in combat, preferring the unsubtle battleaxe to savage its victims. The infamous vampire hunger is strong within Vivevex and although the blood of any living creature will power its undead body, if only finds true satisfaction from the blood of keepers.


----------



## Caliber

Awwww, shucks.   

Its been lots of fun, and I plan to keep it up. Thank *YOU* for all the time and dedication you've put into it.

I tried to write a Story Hour of my own sometime ago ... I know how much work it is. Honestly I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Mr Thomas Hobbes, you and Caliber have been reading and posting on my threads as long as I can rememeber and for that I am extremely grateful. I am very happy for the opportunity to give a little something back, so Thomas here you go.




The pleasure's all mine, BLACKDIRGE.  Especially now that I have Vivevex.     As always, an intriguing creature in both statistics and backstory  He will, no doubt, soon be terrorizing my PCs (he fits in neatly, actually, and considering all the other vampires running around, the deaths from both him and the normal Keepers should confuse the PC's wonderfully).  I cackle with delight at the thought.  One question, though- how did you determine his stats?(i.e, what point buy, if point buy)

Thanks again, BLACKDIRGE, for all the wonderful stuff you've given us for free.  You've given _alot_ to ENWorld, and we thank you for it.


----------



## jaults

Wow, what a great thread. Blackdirge, you are a genius! Of course, my players might have a different opinion...

Jason


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, this critter is not to fill anyone's requests, just a little idea I had.

Nemogg is an advanced death dog with the half-troll template. He is a pretty straight forward critter so I included a short piece of fiction instead of the usual writeup.

Dirge

************************************************************

*Nemogg*

*Advanced Half-Troll Death Dog*
*Large Magical Beast*
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+42 (87 hp)
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*AC:* 19 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural), touch 12, flatfooted 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+19
*Attack:* Bite +14 melee (2d6+8)
*Full Attack:* 2 bites +14 melee (2d6+8)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Disease, rend, trip
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref  +16, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 28, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 06, Wis 13, Cha 08
*Skills:* Hide +2, Listen +7, Move Silently +5, Spot +7
*Feats:* Improved Natural Weapon (bite), Power Attack, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment:* Any desert, hill, plains, mountains, or underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil

*Disease (Ex):* Any creature hit by Nemogg’s bite must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 20) or contract a wasting disease. Incubation 1 day, 1d3 points of Str and Con damage.

*Rend (Ex):* If Nemogg successfully strikes a creature with both its bite attacks it will hang on and rip its opponents flesh for an additional 4d6+12 points of damage.

*Trip (Ex):* When Nemogg hits with a bit attack it can attempt to trip its opponent as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. 

Two men staggered down a moonlit path, weaving in the complicated rhythms of the truly drunken. The men were notable only because they differed from each other so drastically. Verek was short, fair skinned and portly his clean-shaven cheeks glowing brightly with the rosy hue of much imbibed ale. He wore a stained muslin shirt tucked into ill-fitting trousers of soft leather and seemed to exist in a heightened state of dishevelment. His companion, a hulking brute of a man, was called Dorun and his lethal glower was a direct contrast to his rather innocuous looking comrade. Dorun was clad in a sleeveless tunic of coarse black wool, gray hose and high black boots. His muscular arms were covered in thick hair the same black as his bushy beard. Swarthy skinned and tall, Dorun conveyed a fighting man’s grace made all the more evident by the longsword he carried in a battered leather scabbard on his left hip. 

Both men were gate guards in the nearby town of Gundervale and were returning along the dark twisting path that ran between town and their favorite watering hole, a foul dive known as the Rusty Codpiece. The tavern was located a good five miles outside of town, as the local clergy of Torm had long ago banned drinking within city limits. Both men made the hike to the Rusty Codpiece almost every night, leaving town just after sunset and returning stinking drunk well into the small hours of the morning.

Today had been no different for the two men and as soon as the gate captain had relieved them they had set out for the Rusty Codpiece reveling in visions of cheap ale and cheaper women.  Verek and Dorun had been patronizing the disreputable tavern for years and had made the five-mile hike hundreds of times. It was actually a pleasant little stroll, winding along through the Heatherwood, a small forest that lay to the south of Gundervale. The tavern was located in a small clearing and was just outside city jurisdiction and the intolerant arm of the Tormite clergy. 

Tonight had been a fine night for the two besotted guards as the proprietor of the Rusty Codpiece had actually convinced a traveling bard to stop and share a song or two. The bard, an unfortunate and only moderately talented lass named Fenarra Glorysong had withstood nearly half and hour of jeers, cat calls, lewd suggestion and the occasional hurled ale stein before storming out in a huff. Verek and Dorun had played a large part in the bard’s hurried exit and where drunkenly proud of their accomplishment. 

The two men had left the tavern – or more rightly were thrown out – at just after three in the morning. They had begun the trek home in high spirits, arm and arm, singing raging off key parodies of Fenarra Glorysong’s bardic endeavors. The night was clear and bright with a silver orb of a full moon shedding a lustrous pale luminance across the countryside, and the two drunken guards had managed to fall down only twice in the short distance they had traveled. 

Verek and Dorun were nearly halfway home when the quiet chirping of nighttime insects was suddenly shattered by two piercing howls form the east. Both men had staggered to a halt, eyes peering in vain through the gloom of the Heatherwood. They listened for nearly ten minutes but the distressing noise did not return and the two men simply moved on, crediting the strange howling to ale-induced delusion. 

Another mile went by swiftly as Verek and Dorun quickened their pace, neither man willing to admit that the two howls had frozen his blood with the icy grip of terror. The Heatherwood was an incredibly benign forest, with nary a wolf or bear to threaten from beneath its inviting canopy, but when the double howl came again, this time much louder then before, both men began to doubt that claim.

“There it is again, Verek.” Dorun whispered, his eyes wide in the moonlight. The short guard stood frozen his head cocked to the side, listening intently.

“By Torm’s hairy crotch, Verek! You are the biggest coward I have ever had the extreme displeasure of working with!” Spat Dorun, but his hand had slid down to the hilt of his ever-present longsword, an ugly but lethal three feet of well-honed steel. The big man feigned exasperation but there was fear lurking behind his brash words.

“Do you think it is wolves?” Verek said, ignoring Dorun’s outburst.

“That’s ridiculous!” Dorun blustered. “There haven’t been wolves in the Heatherwood for two generations. Its probably a couple of dogs that got loose from their master’s kennel.”

“Ok, but I never heard dogs sound like that before. It sounded big.” Verek continued to use hushed tones, his fear lingering on his words like the ale that lingered on his breath.

“Look, Verek. I’m tired, and I have no desire to stand here in the middle of the gods be damned woods discussing the veracity of dog howls.” Dorun hissed stepping close to his short companion. “Now, can we go before I beat you senseless with the flat of my sword?”

“Yeah, sure Dorun. I just thought them howls was funny is all.” Verek acquiesced and began to amble down the road again. Dorun followed, bemused at the smaller man who kept sneaking glances over his shoulder. 

They had gone another hundred yards when a thick crashing echoed from the tree line, to the left of their narrow path. Both men stopped and this time Dorun actually drew his sword. Seeing the glimmering length of steel, Verek scuttled behind his larger companion whimpering in drunken terror.

All traces of intoxication had seemingly disappeared from Dorun’s movements as he peered intently into the gloom beneath the trees. 

“There is something moving…” Dorun had no time to finish his sentence as a huge black shape burst from the trees and collided with the big fighter. Dorun was knocked backwards over the cowering form of Verek and fell heavily to the ground. Dazed and still fighting the numbing influence of too much drink, Dorun rolled over to see a slavering two headed monstrosity bearing down on his companion.

The creature’s form was suddenly illuminated by the silvery moonlight as it bore down on Verek. It resembled a wolf but only a wolf in the most fevered dreams of a raving lunatic. As large as a draft horse and solidly built, it emitted the piercing double howl from two massive fanged heads. Two sets of red eyes blazed in the gloom and Dorun saw a dark and malevolent intelligence lurking within the hellish glare.

Verek let loose a high wailing scream and turned to run. He managed a dozen paces before the beast leapt after him covering the distance in two great bounds. The creature simply rammed its body into the fleeing guardsman knocking him to the ground in a tangle. Verek rolled over wide-eyed to see the two heads dipping low for murder. 

“No! No!” The small man screamed beating at the beast’s double maws with the flat of his pudgy hands. “Dorun! Help me! Help me! Please…” Verek's words suddenly trailed off into frenzied screaming accompanied by the grisly sound of tearing flesh.

Dorun surged to his feet, sword in hand and although his mind was choked with fear, he found himself charging down the path towards certain annihilation. The beast saw him coming and its eyes blazed bright with malice. In response it locked both its great jaws onto Verek and began to worry his body savagely. A terrible ripping sound echoed through the night as Verek came apart in a fountain of gore. The beast tossed both halves of his mutilated body to the side and patiently awaited Dorun to close. Heedless of the ghastly display of carnage, Dorun charged in. 

Unlike Verek who had been little more than a poorly trained guard, Dorun had spent most of his life serving in various mercenary and adventuring companies throughout Faerun. He was a skilled combatant and had battled many men and beasts in his long career. In Gundervale the former mercenary had found there was little need to unsheathe his sword in anger, a prospect that suited him just fine. He had seen more than enough of bloodshed and misery to last a lifetime. 

Dorun carried only one legacy from his time as an adventurer and mercenary. His sword, a blade wrested from the tomb of a long dead necromancer in Vaasa, was much more than it appeared to be and Dorun called upon the unique abilities of his weapon as he closed in on his foe. “Heruush! He cried, and in response the glittering length of his blade was suddenly consumed in crackling red flames. 

The beast waited, twin jaws hanging open, eagerly awaiting the warm flesh that surged towards them. Dorun did not slow his advance and as the great hungry jaws reached out to snap him up, he spun his body in a complete circle without altering his forward momentum. The twin maws closed on empty air as Dorun danced aside with nimbleness few would have thought possible in such a large man. His defensive maneuver had carried him to the left flank of his adversary and he let his blade lick out in the midst of his defensive whirl, scoring a deep smoking furrow in the beast’s hide. 

The creature let loose two howls of agony as its flesh gave way to Dorun’s flaming blade and leapt back to avoid the warrior’s burning brand. Dorun stood, blade extended taking the measure of his foe and his first close look at it jogged something in his memory. He had seen a beast such as this before. On the plains of Vaasa there roamed packs of vicious two-headed dogs named _Fenred na Kerr_ by the native people, a phrase that translated loosely into “the dogs of death”. But the monstrosity that confronted him now was much larger and was subtly different. It had the same bristly black fur of its smaller relatives and of course the two slavering heads that characterized the death dogs, but its size and musculature was grossly exaggerated as if it had been bred with something else to attain such a massive girth. In addition the exposed flesh of its twin muzzles was a sickly green and had a rough warty appearance that triggered a warning on the edge of Dorun's memory.  

Out of range of his weapon the beast watched him, waiting for him to make a move. Dorun knew that if he came within range of those two powerful jaws that his end would be quick and messy. He would have to strike and then retreat beyond range if he hoped to live to see the morning. 

With little choice but to take the offensive Dorun charged in again sweeping his sword in a wide burning arc. The beast whipped its heads to the side attempting to dodge the incoming blow but Dorun was quicker and his blade cut a deep slash in the top of the creatures left head. Enraged it darted forward to crush its foe in its jaws but Dorun had already retreated safely beyond its reach again. 

The beast was not badly wounded and Dorun knew that his game of cat and mouse could not last forever. Eventually he would he would not be quick enough to evade one of the bites and he would be torn to pieces. He had to end the battle quickly. 

The beast for its part had grown impatient and bounded forward snapping and growling. Dorun gave ground swinging his sword in a defensive pattern that dazzled the beast causing it to leave off its attack and retreat a few paces. It was taking his measure, looking for a chink in his defenses that Dorun knew it would eventually find if he did not take decisive action now. 

“Alright, then lets see how smart you are.” Dorun whispered under his breath. He then raised his sword and charged forward slashing furiously, the beast gave ground but Dorun stopped short with an awkward hopping gate. The fighter pulled back limping, feigning an injury to his right leg and cursing dramatically.

The beast lowered its head and its four eyes narrowed deviously. Although far more intelligent than any common predatory animal it instinctively recognized wounded prey. Its twin maws split in what seemed a grin of pure delight and the creature surged forward to finish its wounded adversary.

Dorun kept up the illusion of his injury hopping backward on a single leg frantically as the beast charged in. It had taken the bait and as it twin jaws stretched out to take him he flung himself backward onto the ground with a bone-jarring thud. The beast was unable to stop its forward momentum and surged over Dorun bringing its vulnerable underside in range of his deadly blade. With a single savage thrust Dorun drove his sword up into the beast’s furry belly, extinguishing the flames about the weapon as the blade sunk in to the hilt. The creature loosed a single strangled howl and lurched to the side ripping Dorun’s blade from his hand. It staggered a few feet away weaving drunkenly and gasping in great blood flecked wheezes. 

Dorun climbed to his feet praying that his thrust had been mortal while the beast regarded him with four burning eyes that blazed with incalculable depths of hatred. Suddenly it threw back both heads and emitted two great mournful howls that froze the blood in Dorun’s veins and backed him up a few steps. But that was the extent of the beast’s fury and as the howls faded against the silence of the moonlit night so did the fire in its eyes. With a double wheezing exhalation the creature pitched over on its side and lay still, its blood leaking from the great wound in its belly in a widening pool. 

Dorun was suddenly filled with a relief so complete it threatened to sap the strength from his limbs and the motivation from his will. He walked cautiously over to the steaming corpse of the beast and with drew his imbedded blade with one great pull. The blade came out in a spout of crimson flame that Dorun quieted with another utterance of the word that had brought the flames forth. The big warrior sheathed his sword at his side and sighed heavily. Even in a quiet and peaceful town such as Gundervale it seemed he could not escape his former life. With a heavy heart he went to retrieve the remains of poor Verek vowing to give the small man the best burial he could afford. 

Overhead the night was giving way to the first stirrings of dawn and Dorun cursed mightily for the adrenaline rush he had experienced during the battle was giving way to what would be the most colossal hangover of his entire life.


----------



## Lord Ebonwinter

Nice monster, It fits in right where I needed one. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## TroyXavier

Nasty little creature.   Half-Troll is a very fun template.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Well Christmas has been good to ol' blackdirge, increasing his collection of D&D books by three. The Draconomicon, The Miniatures Handbook, and The Complete Warrior or now mine. Since these new books are overflowing with feats, templates, prestige classes and the like, I couldn't resist a little tinkering.  

So, I present a pair of orog brothers, each using one of the variant classes in the above mentioned books. 

Both orogs are draconic, with Lenvok following the path of the Warmage, and Hergom persuing a career as a Hexblade.

Enjoy.

************************************************************

*Lenvok*

*Draconic Orog Warmage 10*
*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 10d6+60 (105 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*AC:* 24 (+1 Dex, +3 natural, +8 armor, +2 ring), touch 13, flatfooted 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +5/+11
*Attack:* Claw +12 melee (1d3+6)
*Full Attack:* 2 claws +12 melee (1d3+6)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 120 ft, light blindness, low-light vision, resistance to cold 5 and fire 5, +4 saves against sleep and paralysis
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref  +4, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 22
*Skills:* Concentration +13, Craft (armor-smithing) +11, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (arcana) +9, Spellcraft +11
*Feats:* Craft Wand, Improved Toughness, Scribe Scroll, Sudden Empower, Sudden Enlarge, Weapon Focus (claws), 
*Environment: * Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil
*Possessions:* _+2 ring of protection, cloak of charisma +2, wand of fireball, wand of scorching ray, +2 mithral breastplate_

*Warmage Spells:* (6/8/8/7/6/4; DC = 16 + spell level)

*Advanced Learning:* In addition to the standard spells on the warmage spell list, Lenvok can cast the following additional spells: _daylight, wall of force._ 

The Blightfyre orogs are a ferocious and ambitious clan that holds dominion over a wide swath of the underdark. The reason for the Blightfyre clan’s success is readily apparent in the form of their charismatic leader, Lenvok. Descended from an ancient union between orogs and deep dragons, Lenvok commands the awe and respect, if not outright fear of his clan mates. 

Lenvok is a spellcaster of no small talent, belonging to the somewhat obscure discipline of the warmage. His fireballs and lightning bolts have rained disaster and ruin over many foes, including a small outpost of mindflayers that sought to impinge on Blightfyre territory.

The leadership of clan Blightfyre belongs solely to Lenvok, and none have had the strength or bravery to challenge him in many years. Although unwilling to relinquish any of his power, Lenvok occasionally employs his brother Hergom, a feared warrior, to handle situations where a show of force is required. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

Lenvok is an imposing figure, standing nearly eight feet tall and radiating personal power and strength. His draconic heritage is evident in the fine gray scales that cover his body and the fearsome talons that extend from each of his long dexterous fingers. Clad in his mithral breastplate and his scarlet cloak, Lenvok is easily identified on the field of battle. He has no fear of conflict and will lead his clan to war from the front, hurling his spells into the enemy with reckless abandon. 

Although a gifted spellcaster, Lenvok is not above using his talons if the opportunity presents itself, or if he feels the need to get especially personal with an opponent. Like all warmages, Lenvok utilizes those spells that cause direct and immediate harm to his enemies, and is especially fond of fire spells. To bolster his arcane reserves, the orog leader has learned the art of wandcraft, and will carry one or two upon his person at all times.


*Hergom*

*Draconic Orog Hexblade 10*
*Medium Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 10d10+30 (100 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*AC:* 22 (+2 Dex, +3 natural, +6 armor, +1 ring), touch 13, flatfooted 20
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +10/+17
*Attack:* _+1 caustic greatsword_ +20 melee (2d6+13 plus 1d6 acid/19-20 x2)
*Full Attack:* _+1 caustic greatsword_ +20/+15 melee (2d6+13 plus 1d6 acid/19-20 x2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Greater hexblade curse, hexblade curse 3/day, spells
*Special Qualities:* Arcane resistance +3, darkvision 120 ft, light blindness, low-light vision, mettle, resistance to cold 5 and fire 5, +4 saves against sleep and paralysis
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref  +5, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 26, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Skills:* Bluff +9, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +11, Intimidate +13, Spellcraft +4
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Casting, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (greatsword)
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 11
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Possessions:* _+3 studded leather, gauntlets of ogre power, +1 caustic greatsword, ring of protection +1_

*Hexblade Spells:* (2/2; DC = 13 + spell level): 1st – _expeditious retreat, phantom threat_; 2nd – _invisibility, spider climb._

*Arcane Resistance (Su):* Hergom adds his charisma bonus to all saves against spells and spell-like effects.

*Hexblade Curse (Su):* Three times per day Hergom can unleash a curse upon a foe. The target must be visible and within 60 feet. The target of Hergom’s curse takes a –4 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks and weapon damage rolls for one hour thereafter. A successful Will save at DC 18, negates the effect.

*Mettle (Ex):* Hergom can resist magical and unusual attacks with great will power or fortitude. If he makes a successful will or fortitude save against an attack that would normally have a lesser effect on a successful save, he instead completely negates the effect. 

Like his brother Lenvok, Hergom is a powerful and influential force within the Blightfyre clan. He is, however, content to do his brother’s bidding and has little desire for leadership and greater responsibility. A fearsome and enigmatic figure, Hergom is a Hexblade, a rare spellcasting warrior with the power to inflict diabolical curses upon his foes. 

Because of his relation to the clan leader, Hergom enjoys relative freedom from the daily toil of orog life. He lives comfortably and the rest of the clan makes haste to carry out his seldom given orders. In battle, Hergom is a veritable whirlwind of destruction, rarely leaving his brother’s side and ensuring that Lenvok can safely cast his spells. 

Although devoted to his brother, Hergom harbors a potentially clan shaking secret. The orog warrior has become disillusioned with the never-ending conquest and tyranny that rules orog society. He sees the evil that infects his people as a force of devolution, a sickness that keeps the orog race from climbing to true heights of power. Unfortunately, Hergom is alone in his viewpoint, and has recently begun to consider abandoning his clan and seeking his destiny on the surface. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

Hergom is the largest orog in his clan, towering over all, including his brother. The orog Hexblade’s strength is renowned and his greatsword has claimed the heads of more enemies than can easily be counted. Like his brother Lenvok, Hergom also carries the blood of dragons, but his heritage has manifested in a slightly different way than that of his brother. Hergom’s skin is unscaled and retains the usual orog coloration; the only sign of his draconic ancestry are the two backward curling horns that crown his brow and the small fangs that fill his mouth. 

In battle, Hergom seeks out the most powerful enemy commander to target with a Hexblade curse. He then will either engage the enemy leader in combat, or if he is guarding his brother, direct his warriors to assail the cursed foe. 

Hergom is capable of casting a limited number of arcane spells, and will usually choose those that improve his prowess in combat over those that harm his enemies directly. In addition to his magical abilities, Hergom is a skilled swordsman, using his great blade to devastating effect. Couple with the orog’s great strength, the enchanted blade he carries is capable of inflicting truly staggering wounds, often times killing an enemy with a single blow.


----------



## the Jester

Wow... I hope you use at least some of these critters in your games!

Excellent, excellent work, Dirge!


----------



## Zero44

Awesome monsters here Dirge. I think I may give that God-Eater a run in one of my games


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I was flipping through my Monster Manual today looking for suitable creatures to update this thread with, when I stumbled upon a truly powerful monster that I had overlooked. It seems that nymph can really kick the crap out of a party with little assistance. Of course I couldn't have just a plain old nymph, so I did a bit of tinkering...   

Dirge

************************************************************

*Hevexia*

*Half-Dragon (Green) Nymph Druid 10*
*Medium Dragon*
*Hit Dice:* 16d8+64 (147 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
*AC:* 29 (+7 Dex, +4 natural, +4 deflection, +4 ring), touch 25, flatfooted 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +10/+14
*Attack:* _+3 unholy sickle_ +21 melee (1d6+7 plus 2d6 unholy) or _+3 throwing returning sickle_ +21 ranged (1d6+7)
*Full Attack:* _+3 unholy sickle_ +19/+14 melee (1d6+7 plus 2d6 unholy) and _+3 throwing returning sickle_ +19/+14 melee (1d6+5) and bite +12 melee (1d8+4) or _+3 throwing returning sickle_ +20 ranged (1d6+7)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
S*pecial Attacks:* Blinding beauty, breath weapon, spells, spell-like abilities, stunning glance
*Special Qualities:* Animal companion, damage reduction 10/cold iron, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid, sleep and paralysis effects low-light vision, nature sense, resist nature’s lure, trackless step, unearthly grace, venom immunity, wild empathy, wild shape (medium, large 4/day), woodland stride
*Saves:* Fort +17 Ref +19, Will +25
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 24, Con 18, Int 20, Wis 28, Cha 18
*Skills:* Concentration +23, Diplomacy +17, Escape Artist +16, Handle Animal +23, Heal +28, Hide +16, Knowledge (nature) +22, Listen +28, Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +18, Spot +28, Survival +24, Spellcraft +18, Swim +22,
*Feats:* Brew Potion, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Mulitattack, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (sickle), 
*Environment:* Northern Forests
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 20
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Possessions:* _+3 unholy sickle, +3 throwing returning sickle, gloves of dexterity +4, periapt of wisdom +4, ring of protection +4_

_Druid Spells (6/8/7/7/7/6/5/4/3/2, save DC 19 + spell level)_ 

*Blinding Beauty (Su):* This ability affects all humanoids within 30 feet of a Hevexia. Those who look directly at her must succeed on a DC 17 Fortitude save or be blinded permanently as though by the blindness spell. Hevexia can suppress or resume this ability as a free action.

*Breath Weapon (Ex):* Once per day Hevexia can breathe a 30 ft cone of acidic gas. Those caught in the cone take 6d8 points of damage, with a reflex saving throw of DC 17 allowed for half damage.

*Resist Nature’s Lure (Ex):* Hevexia receives a +4 bonus on saving throws to resist the spell-like abilities of fey.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 1/day—_dimension door_. Caster level 7th.

*Stunning Glance (Su):* As a standard action, Hevexia can stun a creature within 30 feet with a look. The target creature must succeed on a DC 17 Fortitude save or be stunned for 2d4 rounds.

*Trackless Step (Ex):* Hevexia leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. 

*Unearthly Grace (Su):* Hevexia adds her Charisma modifier as a bonus on all her saving throws, and as a deflection bonus to her Armor Class

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* Hevexia can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. She rolls 1d20 and adds her druid level and his Charisma bonus to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, Hevexia and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but as with influencing people, it might take more or less time. Hevexia can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Wild Shape (Su):* Hevexia can change into a small, medium, or large animal and back again four times per day, as the polymorph self spell. 

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Hevexia may move through any sort of undergrowth (such as natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. However, thorns, briars, and overgrown areas that are enchanted or magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her.

*Animal Companion (Ex):* Hevexia has a deinonychus named Gurrett as an animal companion.  

*Gurrett:* Male deinonychus animal companion; CR --; Medium Animal; HD 10d8+40; hp 94; Init +4; Spd 60 ft.; AC 24 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +11 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +7; Grp +16; Atk talons +16 melee; Full Atk Talons +16 melee (2d6+6) and 2 foreclaws +14 melee (1d3+3) and bite +14 melee (2d4+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SA Pounce, SQ devotion, evasion, link, low-light vision, scent, share spells; AL N; SV Fort +11, Ref +11, Will +4; Str 22, Dex 18, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10.
*Skills and Feats:* Hide +11, Jump +32, Listen +13, Spot +13, Survival +11; Alertness, Multiattack, Run, Track

*Pounce (Ex):* If Gurrett charges, he can make a full attack.

*Devotion (Ex):* Gurrett’s devotion to Hevexia is so complete that he gains a +4 bonus on Will saves against enchantment spells and effects.

*Link with Companion (Ex):* Hevexia can handle Gurrett as a free action, or push him as a move action. She receives a +4 bonus on wild empathy and Handle Animal checks made when dealing with Gurrett.

*Share Spells (Ex):* Hevexia may have any spell she casts upon herself also affect Gurrett, if the later is within 5 feet. Hevexia may also cast any spell with a target of “You” on Gurrett.

The Misty Forest in ancient stretch of pine and spruce that borders the High Moor to the northwest. The woods are so named due to the haze of mist and fog that blanket the area, adding a mysterious, even sinister quality to the wild spaces between the trees. The Misty Forest is home to nearly a dozen tribes of wood elves, numerous woodland fey, and a small enclave of druids and rangers known as the Misty Warders. The Misty Warders have kept the forest relatively safe for those passing through it, keeping the native orc population in check, and driving away or slaying more powerful monsters, but this has changed as of late.

The Misty Warders have found themselves woefully unprepared to combat a new menace that has recently appeared in their secluded woodland home. Hevexia, a half-dragon nymph, has found the Misty Forest to her liking and has made it her permanent home. A druid of considerable skill, Hevexia has found the darker side of the druidic arts appealing to her vicious and cruel nature. She has slain every member of the Misty Warders that has come for parlay or battle, feeding their remains to her deinonychus animal companion. Hevexia’s motivations for this wanton slaughter are unclear, and concern is growing among the warders that she may attempt to wrest control of the forest from them.

For now Hevexia is content to keep to the northern reaches of the forest and let the Misty Warders occupy the southern half, although she tolerates no intrusion into her territory, slaying any she finds within her domain. Only her deinonychus animal companion, Gurrett, and her son Jedrekash, may move unmolested through the area surrounding Hevexia’s lair. 

Hevexia’s history is not well documented, although it is known that her father, a powerful green wyrm, drove her from the Forest of Wyrms nearly a decade ago. The only other reference to the half-dragon fey is reported in the Chronicles of Hadash, a tome penned by the relatively unknown historian Hadash Graymyr. Hadash describes in his book, a battle between Hevexia and band of adventurers that took place in the High Forest nearly eight years ago. The adventurers, an experienced group called the Stalwart Companions, were no match for Hevexia, and she killed all of them, save the wizard Ganarim Highwand, who escaped via a teleportation spell. Since then Hevexia has been spotted a handful of times in various forests throughout the realms, although no one has challenged her since the demise of the Stalwart Companions. 

Hevexia keeps no company other than her son Jedrekash, a powerful ranger of wood elven descent, whose father Hevexia charmed and then slew once she had obtained what she needed from the doomed elf. Oddly enough the normally vicious and xenophobic Hevexia regards her son with an uncharacteristic fondness, and the two are furiously devoted to one another.

Although her goals are unclear, Hevexia will likely drive the Misty Warders from their home unless they seek outside aid. She has already slain enough of them to drastically weaken their chances of ever removing her themselves and a final bloody showdown is brewing on the horizon. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

Hevexia’s exotic heritage has created a striking mix of fey and dragon, blending the unearthly beauty of a nymph with the power and grace of dragon-kind. Hevexia’s sinuous body is covered in light green scales, providing her with excellent protection from physical harm and enhancing her exotic allure. Those that have withstood the full brunt of Hevexia’s beauty and lived to tell about it, describe her face in an intoxicating homage to feminine perfection, appearing both exceedingly delicate and uncompromisingly powerful. 

Tall and slender, Hevexia is nonetheless as strong as the stoutest human warrior, and as quick as the most gifted rogue. She possesses and intellect that rivals that of the most learned of sages, and her insight and logical practicality are matched only by her malice and evil.

Hevexia makes heavy use of her stunning glance and blinding beauty in combat, attempting to disable as many opponents as possible with theses abilities. She then prefers to fight with her sickles, using her spells to enhance her physical prowess, and to sharpen the abilities of Jedrekash and her dienonychus animal companion, Gurrett. If melee combat is not an option she will make use of the most direct and damaging spells she has available, being partial to creeping doom and storm of vengeance.

Unlike most powerful druids, Hevexia does not have entire forests worth of minions to call to her aid. Her extreme xenophobia and vicious demeanor have left with few allies beyond her son and animal companion. She will occasionally make use of the various summon nature’s ally spells to distract or harry her opponents, but will simply flee if she is outnumbered or overmatched.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Very cool indeed, Blackdirge.

I used a half-fiend nymph once with a few levels in one of the BoVD prestige classes. Very scary, indeed.


----------



## TroyXavier

That creature is so wrong, I definitely have to use it.   Another great creation BlackDirge, and nice to see you back.


----------



## Creamsteak

Shouldn't the DC for the breath weapon be at least 22? Or is it some flat out static DC?


----------



## Nifft

Awesome! I'd love some more evil Fey... 

 -- N


----------



## Bibliophile

Well, lemme drop in a request.

I'm starting up a high-level campaign soon, and, I'm in need of an awesome BBEG.

Here's the specifics I've decided on, some sort of Vampire Lord Great Wyrm (some sort of _Good_ Great Wyrm)  Plus, it's a necromancer.  The whole idea is that thousands of years ago, in the dragon wars, one of the metallic great wyrms went missing.  Little did anyone know that the great wyrm was lying near death *somewhere.*  Then *things happen, and he's vampirized, eventually breaks his masters control, and goes off to inhabit the ruins of a once-great nation's capitol, raising an army of undead, and turning the place into a necropolis of incredible proportions*

A CR in the area of 30-35 or so would be ideal.

Well, there'ya go if you want to


----------



## WizarDru

Just a quick note: the party in my game will be engaing in a truly epic battle next week. Seltan the Fellsoul and his 'hunting party' have come to bring pain, death and destruction.

His hunting party includes Hevexia and a few of my own creations (such as the 100th horror, an advanced Century Worm and an advanced half-fiendish Elder Xorn). Oh, and Warduke, he's there too, though they haven't seen him. 

This one's gonna be Hell. I'll let you know how it plays out.


----------



## Kershek

I just found this thread today because of a post made in General Discussion referring to it.  Wow, great critters!  I am very surprised and happy to read about the orogs.  The next session for my 10th level group is actually about to assault an encampment of them with orcs and your orogs will fit perfectly.  Have you seen the Black Orcs in one of the recent Dungeon magazines? I think I will throw some of them in as well.

More mid-level creatures would be nice.  I'm very fond of your Gnolls because it lists a command structure.  

If you want to do some cool things with orcs and ogres in a command structure I'd love to see it.  In my game, they are trying to retrieve a dwarven urgrosh stolen from Durgeddin the Black's clan (Forge of Fury) some decades ago that has since passed down the orog line.  The orog with the urgrosh is the clan leader and he originally had an ogre mage as his right hand woman, but I might change that to your orog warmage.  Currently they have classed ogres, orcs, and orogs as lieutenants, with a few dozen orcs filling the ranks.  Their base is an underground mining operation for a nearby orc city with several wooden outposts in a circle on the surface.  They use goblins as slave labor to dig their mines.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Dirge, I just started reading your stuff. I found the Dretch to Demon Lord thread and was like, "wow, this is as good as Sepulchrave's." Damn but you're good! Anyways, I'd like you to make a monster for me, when you've got the time. He's an extremely old undead human called the Cursed Rogue (not the class). He's been wandering the earth and hibernating occasionally for about 7,000 years, and I just have no idead what to do with him. He's not evil, and should probably be around CR 25-35.
Thanks in advance, and congratulations on all your other excellent work.


----------



## ConnorSB

John Q:

Hi! I'm a big fan of Blackdirge's as well, and I actually have my own monster thread in this forum, which was origionally geared towards low CRs (since at the time 'Dirge was hitting the 40s and 50s, and I figured that people might want things that were a little less... crushing). Anyway, I'd be happy to do a writeup of the Cursed Rogue. He sounds all... old and undead and freakish...

If 'Dirge doesn't want the job, I'll take it.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Thanks very much, Connor. It looks like Dirge has a good bit of backlog


----------



## ConnorSB

Do you have any sort of background info for the Cursed Rogue, or is he just a crazy idea I can go wild with?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, this one's for Zero44, who challenged me to make something for his super high level game. Let me just say that if you thought the God Eater was bad...

Oh and a gold star to the first one who figure out what the base monster is. (its not hard)   


************************************************************

*The Writhing Worm*

*Colossal Outsider (evil)*
*Hit Dice:* 48d10+1296 plus 576 (2352 hp)
*Initiative:* +16 (+12 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 60 ft. (10 squares), burrow 60 ft., swim 30 ft.
*AC:* 68 (–8 size, +12 Dex, +40 natural, +12 insight, +12 luck), touch 4, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +36/+124
*Attack:* Bite +109 melee (8d6+60/19-20 x3)
*Full Attack:* Bite +109 melee (8d6+60/19-20 x3) and 12 tentacle rakes +108 melee (3d8+60/19-20 x2) and sting +106 melee (4d6+30 plus poison/19-20 x2)
*Space/Reach:* 30 ft./20ft.
*Special Attacks:* Abomination traits, breath weapon, constant insight, improved grab, rotting constriction, poison, swallow whole
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 40/epic, good and star silver, fast healing 20, immunity to electricity and acid, see in darkness, tremorsense 60 ft., SR 88
*Saves:* Fort +63, Ref +58, Will +37
*Abilities:* Str 90, Dex 35, Con 64, Int 18, Wis 35, Cha 27
*Skills:* Climb +104, Hide +60, Listen +76, Knowledge (arcana) +68, Knowledge (the planes) +68, Knowledge (religion) +68, Move Silently +76, Search +68, Spellcraft +71, Spot +76, Survival +76, Swim +112
*Feats:* Awesome Blow, Cleave, Crush, Fling Enemy, Great Cleave, Greater Multigrab, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (bite), Improved Critical (sting), Improved Critical (tentacle rake), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Multiattack, Multigrab, Power Attack, Rending Constriction, Sunder, Weapon Focus (bite).
*Environment:* Any
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 80
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil


*Abomination Traits:* Immune to polymorphing, petrification, and other form-altering attacks; not subject to energy drain, ability drain, ability damage, or death from massive damage; immune to mind-affecting effects; fire resistance 50; cold resistance 50; nondetection; true seeing at will; blindsight 500 ft.; telepathy out to 1000 ft.
*Breath Weapon (Ex):* Once every 1d4 rounds the Writhing Worm can spew a 120 ft. cone of venomous bile. All creatures within the area of effect take 40d10 points of acid damage. A DC 73 Reflex save is allowed for half damage. In addition those failing their initial Reflex saving are subject to the same poison listed under the Writhing Worm’s stinger attack.
*Constant Insight (Su):* The Writhing Worm makes all its attacks with a +15 insight bonus (figured into the stats above). It is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against concealed creatures.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the Writhing Worm must hit with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can attempt to use its rotting constriction the following round. 
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 73, initial damage 2d6 Str, 2d6 Dex, 2d6 Con, secondary damage 3d6 Str, 3d6 Dex, 3d6 Con.
*Spell-Like Abilities:* At will – _blur, dimension door, greater dispelling, haste, shield, and unhallow_. Caster level 20th.
*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once the Writhing Worm has a hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time the Writhing Worm regains 10 lost hit points per Constitution point drained.
*Swallow Whole (Ex):* The Writhing Worm can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of a smaller size than itself by making a successful grapple check. Once inside, the opponent takes 1d8 points of permanent Constitution damage per round from the unholy energies that fill the beast’s gullet. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 75 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 50). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. The Writhing Worm’s interior can hold 1 Gargantuan, 2 Huge, 4 Large, 16 Medium, 74 Small, 296 Tiny, or 1184 Diminutive or smaller opponents.



Far beyond the simple cruelties of fiends, more vast than the dark cravings of the foulest necromancer, there lies evil older than the stars themselves. Beyond the reaches of mortal knowledge and experience, so remote as to be outside the ken of the mightiest of gods, there is a realm of ultimate chaos and evil, a “Far Realm” that personifies the very crux of madness. Only the most learned of sages have any inkling of its existence, and those unlucky few who have glimpses its dark reaches are left either mindless husks or the most raving of madmen. 

The Far Realm is devoid of all reason, light or hope, but it is not without life. Vast shapeless entities drift mindless and eternally hungry, sensing the rich bounty that lies beyond their domain but barred from gaining entrance into the lands of light and sanity. These nameless beings are drawn to the flourishing vitality of more earthly realms, and occasionally, through either luck or fate, find a way to send forth a portion of their near limitless power. 

When an entity of the Far Realm manifests its power on a mortal plane it is always within the body of one of that plane’s inhabitants, although the newly inhabited body is always twisted and warped from the blighted energies it contains. The most famous example of this is a blasphemous monstrosity known as the Writhing Worm, a dreadful beast that has ravaged and destroyed a number of ancient civilizations. The beast is thankfully prone to long periods of inactivity in which it hibernates deep beneath the earth. The last reported sighting of the Writhing Worm was nearly five hundred years ago, when the creature decimated the elven city of Querath Yesd, and destroyed a number of powerful adventuring bands that sought to defend the doomed metropolis.

Sages surmise that the Writhing Worm is due to rise again, spreading terror and destruction in its wake and glutting its ravenous appetite for mortal flesh. Such an event would certainly mean the death of thousands, as no one, neither mortal nor immortal, has managed to so mach as wound the beast on any of its earlier rampages. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

The few descriptions of the Writhing Worm that have survived the ages are vague and unclear. It is possible that the creature’s form is so horrible, that it defies all description. Witnesses to the beast’s ravaging tell only of a great mound of writhing tentacles lashing out in all directions, snatching up any living thing within range and destroying it utterly. Some say that there is a definite serpentine outline to the Writhing Worm, while other describe nothing more than a shapeless mass. 

Only the greatest of fools would approach such a horror, and all who have thought themselves strong enough have died horribly. The Writhing Worm uses little in the way of strategy or tactics simply seeking to crush the life from all who approach with its tentacles. It occasionally will vomit forth a wave of poisonous bile upon massed enemies, both burning them with caustic digestive juices and subjecting them to the most deadly of poisons. 

The Writhing Worm has proven to be immune to the mightiest of spells and the most powerfully enchanted weapons, shrugging off barrages of fireballs and swarms of arrows like a dog shrugs off a flea. If there is a means of harming the Writhing Worm it is unknown, and likely beyond the reach of mortals. Suffice to say that the best defense against such a monstrosity is quick prayer to any gods that owe you favors and an all out retreat.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Oh, and I really will try to get to all the requests. I will work them in when I have time. 

That is unless ConnorSB continues to bone in on my clientele.   

Just kidding Connor, go crazy.

Dirge


----------



## Creamsteak

My notation could be wrong, but I think it's Epic and Good and Star Silver. 

Awesome creature, too bad I don't run a level 50 game so that I could challenge it... well, actually, at level 50 this creature might be takeable with a group of 4. Once they can get through the DR and deal around 100 points of damage per round (past regeneration) it becomes killable. That said, how would you deal with an opponent that can maintain a distance of 800 ft? 

What's sad is that's at ONLY 48 hit dice. The advanced one is just... rediculous...

What is "immune to affecting effects" in the abomination section?

That's all I could think to ask.


----------



## Nifft

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Oh and a gold star to the first one who figure out what the base monster is. (its not hard)




I'll settle for a Purple star. 

(I assume it's "immune to MIND-affecting effects".)

 -- N


----------



## Wonko the Sane

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Oh and a gold star to the first one who figure out what the base monster is. (its not hard)




Looks like the mother of all interstellar carrion crawlers, if you ask me...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Awesome creature, too bad I don't run a level 50 game so that I could challenge it... well, actually, at level 50 this creature might be takeable with a group of 4. Once they can get through the DR and deal around 100 points of damage per round (past regeneration) it becomes killable. That said, how would you deal with an opponent that can maintain a distance of 800 ft?




Yeah that whoe CR thing kinda breaks down at high levels. What you're looking at is an advanced paragon psuedonatural purpleworm of legend. The CR works out to around 76 with just the templates, but I thought I nice even 80 would be OK. 

Like the God Eater the Writhing Worm is hard to estimate as far as what level it would be approriate for. With all its attacks and Con draining it would be tough to melee, and spells are uselss below Caster Level 68 or so. Hopefully Zero 44 will use it in his game and tell us how it goes.

Dirge


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> Do you have any sort of background info for the Cursed Rogue, or is he just a crazy idea I can go wild with?




Yeah, there's some background. However, it's so far in the past that he doesn't remember how he began; he's forgotten his own name. He should have a couple levels of fighter to start with, but other than that I don't know. I can't think what undead template would work, except for the generic undead from AU (which I like). Anyways, I wrote his background when I was young(er) and foolish, and it's basically one massive, writhing cliche, so I shan't repeat it. It shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

What's star silver?


----------



## Zero44

Awesome, Dirge. Thanks a lot! I'll definately use that. But it will be a while.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

In the name of all that is good and holy, _BUMP!_


----------



## ConnorSB

I'm working, I'm working! its hard to think up unique undead, much less stat him up!


----------



## WizarDru

Well, Seltan had his day, with Hevexia and some of my own creations in tow.  

Ugly, ugly fight.

Poor, poor Seltan.

It was rather amusing, though:

Paladin PC: "_So how far does this attack reach?"_
DM (me): "_Abyssal Blast?  *1200 feet*_."
Paladin PC: _"....Oh."_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Paladin PC: "_So how far does this attack reach?"_
> DM (me): "_Abyssal Blast?  *1200 feet*_."
> Paladin PC: _"....Oh."_




To say I find that wildly entertaining criminally understates the case.

Details, details! (on another thread, so as not to hijack this one)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

ConnorSB said:
			
		

> I'm working, I'm working! its hard to think up unique undead, much less stat him up!




Sorry! I wasn't being impatient, and I really appreciate you statting him for me, I just didn't think this thread should be on the second page! Didn't mean to give the wrong impression.


----------



## ConnorSB

Its cool. So here's my idea so far:

His name is the Cursed Rogue, and i focused almost solely on those two words.

So he's a rogue- a thief. Lets say that long ago he was the greatest thief in the world- almost godlike in his power. He could clean out whole fortresses of guards, with narry a one knowing he was thier until the instant of thier death, and some not even then. He could steal the clothes off of you, and make you thank him for his "service".

He had power, lots of power. And it was fine, until he was granted unlimited power. He was given a wish.

Naturally, he wanted to live forever. So he wished to "never age, never tire, and never change."

Now knowing the universe (read: the DM), he was granted these things- but only these things.

So his wish became his curse, as he stoped aging, stoped sleeping, and suddenly could no longer change who he was.

It works out like this: His life force remains the same- just as strong as when he made that wish. Only when his natural time came, rather than being fueled by positive energy- alive, he was fueled by negative energy- undead.

He does not tire- he no longer suffers from the effects of lack of sleep, food, breathing, etc- as a standard undead.

Does not change himself- this is where things get interesting. What is at the heart of this is he can no longer gain or spend XP: he cannot level up, cast spells with XP costs, etc. His skill set never increases, nor do his feats, nothing. He can still gain factual knowledge, as this does not change the character of who he is, only what he knows.

He also cannot change his ways- against his will, he has become a creature of habit. So from fight to fight, his tactics remain absolutly the same.

Finally, he cannot really change his physical form- he regenerates heavily, and ability damage cannot slay him, etc.

Here's the catch- he does not appear undead. his flesh is warm to the touch, etc, it is just that he is fueled by negative energy, rather than positive energy.


----------



## ConnorSB

Damn you double post!


----------



## elvnsword

*inspirational*

Well I just wanted to say your posts on this thread Dirge are an inspiration, in fact the very reason I signed up for this messageboard. 

 I do have a requested creature, running along the same lines as the Mega-Roper ended up serving. In my Incursion Campaign the characters will be fighting either into the Lich-Queen's City, or trying to kill Empheleon the Red Dragon consort of Tiamat. What I was thinking was to try and devolp a Red Dragon Paragon, or Axiomatic, a version of a Great Wyrm who would spike the B**chqueen Tiamat's interest. What would be your vison of said dragon? 

 Thanks
   Elvnsword


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That's awesome Connor! Thanks again, and good luck with the rest 

Ben

EDIT: And sorry for hijacking the thread, DIRGE.


----------



## WizarDru

The battle against Seltan the Fellsoul and his group has ended.

You can read all about right here in the latest chapter of our Story Hour.

Poor, poor Seltan.


----------



## Lela

Boya.

 You've inspired me to put all my print outs of monsters and put them together in a folder.  Now to get some of the good stuff from here. . .

 [Edit]Oh, crap.  All of it's good.  Better limit myself to CR 20 and below.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Well, Seltan had his day, with Hevexia and some of my own creations in tow.
> 
> Ugly, ugly fight.
> 
> Poor, poor Seltan.
> 
> It was rather amusing, though:
> 
> Paladin PC: "_So how far does this attack reach?"_
> DM (me): "_Abyssal Blast?  *1200 feet*_."
> Paladin PC: _"....Oh."_




Damn! I thought Seltan would really give em a run for their money. Oh well. Not enough hit points I guess.

Must build nastier monsters for WizarDru...

 

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Heres a low CR monster for you all. Well, low for me anyhow. I mean its only a paltry CR 16.  

*******************************************

*Stonespite*

*Fiendish Two Headed Half Elemental Basilisk of Legend*
*Large Outsider*
*Hit Dice:* 13d8+156 (224 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 20 ft.
*AC:* 27 (-1 size, +18 natural), touch 09, flatfooted 27
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +13/+30
*Attack:* Bite +25 melee (2d8+13 plus poison)
*Full Attack:* 2 bites +25 melee (2d8+13 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Petrifying gaze, poison, smite good, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 90 ft., enhanced attributes, fast healing 5, immune to disease and earth based effects, low-light vision, resistance to cold 10 and fire 10, spell resistance 18, tremorsense 60 ft., +4 bonus of Fortitude saves against poison
*Saves:* Fort +23 Ref +11, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 37, Dex 10, Con 35, Int 08, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Skills:* Climb +21, Hide +12, Jump +21, Listen +22, Search +09, Spot +22, Survival +10
*Feats:* Alertness, Cleave, Combat Reflexes*, Improved Initiative*, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Irresistible Gaze, Multiattack*, Power Attack 
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 16
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Enhanced Attributes (Ex):* The save DC for each of Stonespite’s special attacks, spells, and spell-like abilities is increased by +4. This bonus is already figured into the special abilities below.

*Petrifying Gaze (Su):* Turn to stone permanently, range 60 ft, Fortitude DC 24 negates. Despite the fact that Stonespite has two heads, it can only make one gaze attack per round.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 32, initial and secondary damage 1d8 Str.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day Stonespite can make a normal melee attack to deal and extra 13 points of damage to a good foe.

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 1/day— _earthquake, magic stone, soften earth and stone, spike stones, stoneshape, stoneskin, wall of stone_. Caster level 13th (DC = 16 + spell level).


The elemental princes of evil, the most powerful forces of nefarious activity on the elemental planes, have many servants to do their bidding. Some are subtle enough to be introduced into mortal society to further their lord’s aims, while others are merely brute enforcers of their master’s will. Still others serve as guardians to some vitally important piece of magic, or knowledge, keeping their prince’s possessions free from the probing of mortal adventurers. 
Such is the case with a terrifying beats known as Stonespite, who serves the Prince of the Dark Earth, Ogremoch. 

Centuries ago, a powerful band of adventurers nearly slew Ogremoch, due in large part to a powerfully enchanted hammer wielded by the party’s paladin. The hammer, a huge two handed maul of fire blackened iron, called _Earthmauler_ and had been specifically created to slay beings from the plane of elemental earth. Although Ogremoch defeated the wielder of Earthmauler and his companions, he vowed never to let the weapon be brought against him again. To facilitate this, the earth lord placed _Earthmauler_ in a deep, lightless vault of the underdark on the prime material world of Faerun. In addition he drew upon his considerable magic, and created a guardian to ensure that no one ever removed the hammer from its interment. 

The guardian was a horribly twisted beast that had begun its life as a basilisk. Ogremoch’s magic worked terrible and irrevocable changes upon the hapless creature, until it had become a nightmarish monstrosity, which the elemental prince named Stonespite. Ogremoch sealed Stonespite away in the vault that held _Earthmauler_, and charged the beast with its guardianship, ordering it to slay any who found their way into its domain. 

For centuries Stonespite has dwelled within the massive vault that serves as a prison for _Earthmauler_. In this time he has slain numerous clans of dwarves and deep gnomes who have delved too deep into the earth. After each incursion, Stonespite seals the vault again with _stoneshape_ and _wall of stone_ spells. 

So far only two adventuring parties have come looking for _Earthmauler_, the first of which was led by the brother of the weapon’s original wielder. Stonespite performed his duty as guardian to perfection during each encounter, slaying and devouring every one of the intruding adventures. 

Stonespite spends much of his time sleeping, as there is little to interest him in his sealed vault. He dreams of the surface world and longs to be free from his guardianship, but lacks the power to oppose Ogremoch and win his freedom. Occasionally, Stonespite will burrow out of his vault, and explore the lightless tunnels of the underdark. He will always slay anything he encounters on these excursions for fear that Ogremoch may learn of his truancy and seek retribution.

*Appearance and Tactics*

Stonespite has kept the basic outline of his basilisk beginnings; appearing as a low-slung reptilian beast with eight powerful, blunt clawed legs, and dark rock-like skin. His two heads and massive size are the first indicators that Stonespite is something far worse than a common basilisk. Each of his two heads sports a powerful set of jaws, capable of crushing stone, or rending steel. In addition Stonespite is capable of delivering a powerful strength draining venom with each bite.

Stonespite’s battle tactics rely heavily on his special abilities, and he will resort to melee only as a last resort. He will start combat by attempting to petrify as many foes as possible, focusing his gaze on obvious magic wielders first. If this attack fails Stonespite will use his spell-like abilities to harm and confuse his opponents with spells such as _earthquake, wall of stone_, and _stone spikes_. When forced to melee he will focus attacks on a single individual banking on his savage jaws and poison to quickly incapacitate his foe. 

If faced with a party he cannot defeat in a single encounter, Stonespite will burrow to safety and let his fast healing repair any damage suffered in combat. He will then resort guerilla tactics, bursting from the ground and making hit and run attacks, or attempting to separate his foes and fight them individually or in pairs.


----------



## Lela

I was wondering if you'd care to try a Succubus.  No particular reason really.  I just like seeing them customized.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

I was reading a thread about which race is the most "angelic," and Gez noted that the closest to Biblical angels would be something like a multiheaded and chimerical shedu, with human, lion, eagle, and bull heads. A request for stats was posted, and I thought of you. Would you mind statting it out? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Iron Sheep

Lela said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you'd care to try a Succubus.  No particular reason really.  I just like seeing them customized.




If Blackdirge doesn't mind me grabbing this one, you'll find Ankerika, Advanced Half-Fey Succubus Fiend of Blasphemy 6 over on my suped-up monster thread.

And if Blackdirge is working on a suped-up succubus of his own, I await it with bated breath.

Regards,
Corran


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Got a double threat for you today. First of all you get Gengevra, a tauric gorgon, medusa of legend. She's pretty tough and will give your low teen characters a run for it. In addition I have also given you a new monster, the Gentera, Gengevra's children. They are not nearly as powerful as momma, and are only CR 8. 

Dirge

*****************************************************

*Gengevra*

*Tauric Gorgon/Medusa of Legend*
*Large Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 14d8+168 (252 hp)
*Initiative:* +8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*AC:* 32 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +16 natural, +2 ring), touch 15, flatfooted 29
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +14/+31
*Attack:* +2 falchion +28 melee (2d4+21/15-20 x2) or snakes +26 melee (1d4+4 plus poison)
*Full Attack:* +2 falchion +28/+23/+18 melee (2d4+21/15-20 x2) and snakes +24 melee (1d4+4 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, petrifying gaze, poison, trample 1d8+19
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to acid and electricity, lowlight vision, scent, spell resistance 17
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref  +16, Will +9
Abilities: Str 36, Dex 18, Con 34, Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +15, Intimidate +15, Jump +20, Listen +13, Search +15, Spot +13, Survival +19
*Feats:* Cleave, Improved Critical (falchion), Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Power Attack, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, 
*Environment:* Temperate plains
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 14
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil
*Possessions:* _+2 falchion, +2 ring of protection_

*Breath Weapon (Ex):* Once every 1d4 rounds, Gengevra can breath a 30 ft cone of paralyzation gas. Those within the cloud must make a DC 29 fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 minutes.

*Petrifying Gaze (Su):* Turn to stone permanently, 30 feet, Fortitude DC 20 negates. 

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 29, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. 

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 30 half. 


Resulting from either bizarre magical experimentation, or the spontaneous genesis of a new species, Gengevra is the progenitor of her race, the first of her kind. A blending of two creatures, Gengevra has the upper torso of a medusa, blended seamlessly into the neck and shoulders of a gorgon, a terrifying hybrid of two incredibly dangerous creatures. 

Although only Gengenvra herself has been seen, sages speculate that she may indeed by the first of a new race, a frightening proposition for the world at large. Gengevra is known to keep a lair somewhere along the Way of the Manticore, possibly in the Hermit’s Wood, although the exact location of her dwelling is unknown. She has raided a number of merchant caravans along the well-traveled trade route, leaving the road cluttered with the petrified remains of her victims as a grim reminder to those who might seek retribution.

In truth, Gengevra raids for one reason and one reason only. She needs to provide a steady diet of flesh to the brood of young she is raising. As the first of her kind, Gengevra is hermaphroditic, endowed with the ability to further the existence of her species without a mate. Two years ago she gave birth to three young, two female and one male. Gengevra’s offspring are the first full-fledged members of a new race, with two complete genders, but with a substantial reduction in power from that of their parent.

Gengevra dreams of conquest, and seeks to control the area she lairs in by creating as many offspring as possible, until she has a small army of her children to do her bidding. So far her plans are moving along quite well, her offspring have matured rapidly, and are nearing the height of their physical prowess. In addition, there are signs of life growing in her womb once more, and Gengevra looks forward to another clutch of her dire offspring.

*Appearance &Tactics*

Combining the aspects of both gorgon and medusa, Gengevra is a magnificent spectacle of terrifying power. Her upper torso resembles a common medusa, although it is far heavier and thickly muscled. The typical medusa scales have been replaced with the steel like plates of the gorgon, and cover her entire body. Gengevra’s lower half resembles that of a gorgon in all ways, and provides a large part of the physical strength and endurance. 

Gengevra will begin combat as most medusas do, by attempting to petrify as many of her foes as possible. If this fails, she will close and use her breath weapon to disable enemies not affected by her petrifying gaze. Gengevra is fond of melee, and will gleefully engage her opponents with her falchion. She is fond of using Power Attack coupled with Spirited Charge, making for a devastating initial attack.



*Gentera*

*Large Monstrous Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 9d8+27 (76 hp)
*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*AC:* 22 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +10 natural, +2 small steel shield), touch 10, flatfooted 21
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+18
*Attack:* Scimitar +14 melee (1d8+6/19-20 x2) or hoof +14 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack:* Scimitar +14/+9 melee (1d8+6/19-20 x2) and 2 hooves +12 melee (1d6+3) or 2 hooves +14 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Paralyzing gaze, trample 1d8+9
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., lowlight vision, resistance to acid 10 and electricity 10
*Saves:* Fort +24, Ref  +16, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 23, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Intimidate +5, Jump +11, Listen +8, Search +6, Spot +8, Survival +8
*Feats:* Improved Bullrush, Multiattack, Power Attack, Ride by Attack
*Environment:* Temperate plains
*Organization:* Solitary or Pair
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Alignment:* Often Neutral Evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +6

Genteras are a new species of monster, spawned from a single entity known as Gengevra. Gengevra is a magical hybrid of gorgon and medusa, and her offspring resemble her but are nowhere near as powerful as their legendary mother. A Gentera resembles a centaur in outward appearance, but has traits of both gorgon and medusa. The Gentera’s upper torso, is a robustly built humanoid with slightly reptilian features, and crowned with a mass of long fleshy tendrils resembling headless snakes. The lower body of the Gentera is a powerful quadruped, with iron hard hooves, and a lashing whip-like tail. The entire creature is covered in overlapping gray, metallic scales, which turn away blades like a suit of full plate.

Gentara’s are savage and cruel, delighting in slaughter and mayhem. The have a fondness for beautiful things and will often decorate their lairs with ill-gotten treasures. Gentera’s have only been encountered in the area surrounding the Hermit Wood, a place reputed to be the lair of their mother and progenitor of their race Gengevra.

Genteras are extremely rare, and there may only be a dozen or so in existence. As a new race they strive to increase their numbers, and frequent mating is paramount for their continued existence. Gentera’s are born live and single births are the most common. Young are often watched over by Gengevra herself, and she protects this precious resource with unfettered ferocity.

A typical Gentera is roughly 8 feet tall and weighs nearly 2500 pounds.

Genteras speak common.

*Combat*

A Gentera will open combat with its paralytic gaze, hoping to incapacitate its foe from a distance. If this fails it will close for melee lashing out with whatever weapon it may have and two powerful hooves. Gentera’s are fond of one-handed slashing weapons, such as longswords and scimitars, and often employ shields. 

*Paralyzing Gaze (Su):* Paralyzed 1d6, 30 feet, Fortitude DC 15 negates. 

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 20 half.


----------



## TroyXavier

Those are nasty little buggers.  They'll be perfect for surprising a cocky party.


----------



## Lela

Those guys exemplify the reason I love this thread.  Something different and unique.  I can call them anything I want and use them as long term villians.

Which I plan to!  Thanks Blackdrirge.


----------



## TheOneAboveAll

First I need to tell you that I love your work.  It is truly inspiring.  I can see a story and a use for each and every one.  Well just about anyway.  Even though I have made a request of you[psionic drow shades], you I do have another.

I was just watching Predator and Aliens and T-2 the other day and started to wonder.  I was thinking the ultimate hunter[predators] with the ultimate living weapon[aliens] controlled only by their Predator masters via a psychic[psionic] link.  Kind of like a Great Hunt with a Master Huntsman and pack.  What would you use to make this combination?  I am quite interested.  

Also what about sentient golems made of quicksilver?  At their core would be like a soul gem or some other thing that gives them their sentience.

Would either be viable creatures?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

The Monsternomicon has a beastie called the Totem Hunter, which was basically ripped whole cloth from Predator. You might look into it.


----------



## Jolly Giant

I just couldn't live with my self if I allowed this thread to drop off the front page...


----------



## Kershek

Kershek said:
			
		

> If you want to do some cool things with orcs and ogres in a command structure I'd love to see it.  In my game, they are trying to retrieve a dwarven urgrosh stolen from Durgeddin the Black's clan (Forge of Fury) some decades ago that has since passed down the orog line.  The orog with the urgrosh is the clan leader and he originally had an ogre mage as his right hand woman, but I might change that to your orog warmage.  Currently they have classed ogres, orcs, and orogs as lieutenants, with a few dozen orcs filling the ranks.  Their base is an underground mining operation for a nearby orc city with several wooden outposts in a circle on the surface.  They use goblins as slave labor to dig their mines.



You can cancel my above request - the party will go through this this Sunday.  Might as well move on to the next request


----------



## Fieari

I hope none of my D&D Wargaming players are reading this.  If they are, I hope they'll STOP reading here...

Basically, I'd like to scatter a couple of devestatingly powerful artifacts around.  One in particular that provides complete magic negation within a 40 mile radius.  I need a nice guardian for this thing... something reliant on physical attacks, obviously.

Players have access to whole armies, consisting of hundreds of creatures with less than 5 CR, and maybe one or two higher than that (we've got a level 18 druid, some level 15 wizards, some dragons, level 18 cleric...) but most of them won't be cooperating for this venture.  I'd imagine someone would be sent off with his army to go and try and collect the artifact alone.

Can you help me with something suitably challenging?


----------



## Lela

A thought that's been crossing my mind lately is flying demon archers.  These would present a huge challange for my players (who are land based, except for the Magister).  And their physical and spell-like abilities would still be good enough to keep everyone on their toes.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Lela said:
			
		

> A thought that's been crossing my mind lately is flying demon archers.  These would present a huge challange for my players (who are land based, except for the Magister).  And their physical and spell-like abilities would still be good enough to keep everyone on their toes.





That's an intriguing idea. What CR are we looking at?

Oh, and to all that have made requests, I am not ignoring them, I have been working on them as time permits. So, OneAboveAll, Fieari, etc., bear with me, I'll get them done eventually.

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Sometimes a request comes along that really gets the old creative juices flowing. Not to say that the other request I have gotten aren't good or anything, but sometimes an idea really strikes a chord with you. Lela wanted some flying demonic archers, and for some reason it sounded like the coolest thing to create. So, I slammed out the following little darlings in about 45 minutes. 

Lela a wasn't sure what CR you were looking for, so I went with CR 13. It should be easy to adjust up or down by adding or removing fighter levels.

Dirge

******************************************************

*Doom Hurlers of Pazuzu*

*Half-Fiend Harpy Fighter 5*
*Medium Outsider*
*Hit Dice:* 7d8+21 plus 5d10+15 (hp 116)
*Initiative:* +7 (Dex)
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good)
*AC:* 23 (+7 Dex, +6 natural)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +12/+15
*Attack:* _+2 distance mighty composite longbow [+3]_ +22 ranged (1d8+7 plus 1d6 energy*/19-20 x3) or claw +15 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* _+2 distance mighty composite longbow [+3]_ +22/+17/+12 ranged (1d8+7 plus 1d6 energy*/19-20 x3) or 2 claws +15 melee (1d4+3) and bite +10 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Captivating song, smite good, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60ft, immunity to poison, protective slime, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 22 
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref  +13, Will +7
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 25, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +18, Craft (bowyer) +15, Hide +17*, Intimidate +21, Listen +15, Move Silently +17*, Perform (oratory) +14, Search +7, Spot +11, Survival +9
*Feats:* Hover, Improved Critical (composite longbow), Improved Flight, Pointblank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (composite longbow), Weapon Specialization (composite longbow), 
*Environment:* The Abyss
*Organization:* Solitary, pair or squad (2-5)
*Challenge Rating:* 13
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Possessions:* _+2 distance mighty composite longbow [+3], 10 +1 caustic arrows, 10 +1 flaming arrow, 10 +1 frost arrows, 10 +1 screaming arrows, 10 +1 shock arrows_ 

*Captivating Song (Su):* The most insidious ability of the Doom Hurlers of Pazuzu is their song. When a Doom Hurler sings, all creatures (other than Doom Hurlers or harpies) within a 300-foot spread must succeed on a DC 20 Will save or become captivated. This is a sonic mind-affecting charm effect. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same Doom Hurler’s song for 24 hours. 

A captivated victim walks toward the Doom Hurler, taking the most direct route available. If the path leads into a dangerous area (through flame, off a cliff, or the like), that creature gets a second saving throw. Captivated creatures can take no actions other than to defend themselves. (Thus, a fighter cannot run away or attack but takes no defensive penalties.) A victim within 5 feet of the Doom Hurler stands there and offers no resistance to the monster’s attacks. The effect continues for as long as the Doom Hurler sings and for 1 round thereafter. A bard’s countersong ability allows the captivated creature to attempt a new Will save.

*Protective Slime (Su):* A thin layer of viscous red fluid coats a Doom Hurler’s skin. Any weapon that touches it takes 1d6 points of acid damage from the corrosive slime, and the weapon’s hardness does not reduce this damage. A magic weapon may attempt a DC 19 Reflex save to avoid taking this damage. A creature who strikes the Doom Hurler with an unarmed attack, unarmed strike, touch spell, or natural weapon takes this damage as well but can negate the damage with a DC 19 Reflex save. 

*Ranged Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the Doom Hurler of Pazuzu can make single ranged normal ranged attack with its bow to inflict and additional 12 points of damage against a good aligned foe. 

*Spell-Like Abilities:* 3/day - _darkness, poison_; 1/day - _blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, unholy blight_. Caster level 12th. Save DC = 14 + spell level.

*Skills:* A Doom Hurler receives a +5 racial bonus on hide and move silently checks

Pazuzu, demon prince of the air, commands the skies above all abyssal planes, and all evil creatures that fly pay homage to winged demon lord. Pazuzu is one of the few demon lords who is relatively unconcerned with the scheming politics, and ruthless power bids that infest the demonic hierarchy. He much more interested in the prime material plane, and the easily corrupted creatures that dwell there. Unable to enter the prime material himself, Pazuzu employs a vast network of spies, tempters, and assassins to do his bidding in the many mortal worlds that interest him. Subtle in the extreme, Pazuzu dislikes direct confrontation with those he hopes to win to his side, but there are exceptions. When the demon lord is greatly displeased with a mortal servant, or needs to quickly remove a bothersome paladin or cleric, he calls upon his favored enforcers, the Doom Hurlers.

The Doom Hurlers of Pazuzu, are the product of one of the many experiments performed on mortal creatures by the intensely curious demon lord. The Doom Hurlers spring from the union of a female harpy, brought to the abyss at great expense, and a male babau demon. The resulting crossbreed is a bizarre but powerful blend of demon and harpy. Quick, ruthless and skilled flyers, they make the perfect aerial assassins, and Pazuzu has bred hundreds of the foul creatures to serve him. 

Although native to the abyss, Doom Hurlers are able to enter the prime material plane due to their mortal heritage. They are usually sent on mission of assassination, but are sometimes used as scouts and spies in areas where larger and slower demons would be easily noticed. 

*Appearance & Tactics*

A Doom Hurler of Pazuzu appears as a large well muscled harpy, with scaly black skin covered in viscous red slim. Their visages are gaunt, almost skeletal, and they sport a short curving horn on the back of their skulls, thanks to their babau heritage. Two vast bat wings allow the Doom Hurler to fly with great speed and maneuverability, and there are few creatures that can match their aerial precision. Equipped with long curving talons and a cruel set of needle-like fangs, a Doom Hurler is more than capable of rending a stout warrior limb from limb, although this is far from their preferred method of attack.

When used as assassins, Doom Hurlers will stalk their prey from the air, hoping to get their target into the open. The flapping of great wings and the discordant twang of a bowstring are usually the last thing a victim hears, before his body is punctured by half a dozen enchanted missiles. 

If confronted with obviously powerful opponents, a Doom Hurler will attempt to use their captivation song to incapacitate as many foes as possible. If this proves ineffective, the Doom Hurler will attempt to soften up its enemies with spell-like abilities, followed by barrage after barrage of arrows. Creatures with the ability to fly are treated in a similar fashion, as the Doom Hurler is usually able to outdistance all but the most accomplished flyer. 

Under no circumstance will a Doom Hurler land and engage in melee. They are quite content to retreat and fight another day if their foes are beyond their ability to defeat from a distance.


----------



## Lela

I'll be dropping it in my CR book (which I've done with all your monsters below CR 21).  But it WILL come out to play.

Thanks, that rocks.


----------



## Mortepierre

Blackdirge,

Not to nit-pick but if your doom hurlers are really enjoying the same kind of protective slime as Babau, they won't benefit from their leather armor for long...  :\


----------



## Lela

Will an arrow take the slime damage before or after it slams into the Doom Hurler?  Personally, I'd say after.  It's going fast and it would be a tad too powerful if it did.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Mortepierre said:
			
		

> Blackdirge,
> 
> Not to nit-pick but if your doom hurlers are really enjoying the same kind of protective slime as Babau, they won't benefit from their leather armor for long...  :\




Its amazing how you can miss painfully obvious things like that when designing monsters. Thanks for pointing it out, I made some changes in the stat block that make a little more sense. 

Dirge


----------



## <Anders>

*Creative*

You haven't got any CR 70 to 90 critters by any chance, have you?  

I am overwhelmed myself with work, but would really appreciate if you could conjure something out of that vast tome och knowledge of yours.

Cheers.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

+5 Post of Bumping


----------



## elvnsword

Bumpbadum bump bump (to hall of the mountian king)


----------



## TroyXavier

CR 70 would be really interesting.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

I was thinking recently that I have only done one good aligned monster for this thread, and felt it was about time to introduce another good guy. So here he is, complete with some of the goodies from the Book of Exalted Deeds, including the Saint Template.

*****************************************************

*Saint Benkevrian Wyrmwrath*

*Half-Dragon (silver) Centaur Fighter 4/Vassal of Bahamut 10 * 
*Large Outsider (native) * 
*Hit Dice:* 18d10+126 (261 hp)
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (average)
*AC:* 38 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural, +13 armor, +6 shield), touch 12, flatfooted 35
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +18/+32
*Attack:* _Scaleblight_ +33 melee (1d8+17 plus 1d6 sonic/19-20 x3) or claw +27 melee (1d6+10)
*Full Attack:* _Scaleblight_ +33/+28/+23/+18 melee (1d8+17 plus 1d6 sonic/19-20 x3) and bite +25 melee (1d8+5) and 2 hooves +25 melee (1d6+5) or 2 claws +27 melee (1d6+10) and bite +25 melee (1d8+5) and 2 hooves +25 melee (1d6+5)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, dragon wrack, holy power, holy touch, spells, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 10/evil, darkvision 120 ft., dragon senses, fast healing 9, immunity to acid, cold, electricity, sleep, petrifaction and paralysis, imperious aura, low-light vision, protective aura, resistance to fire 10, tongues
*Saves:* Fort +19, Ref  +11, Will +12
*Abilities:* Str 30, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 18 
*Skills:* Craft (armor-smithing) +14, Diplomacy +21, Heal +14, Hide +3, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +12, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Sense Motive +16, Spot +11, Survival +11
*Feats:* Cleave, Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Critical (battleaxe), Improved Flyby Attack, Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Sacred Vow, Spring Attack, Vow of Obedience, Weapon Focus (battleaxe), Weapon Specialization (battleaxe)
*Environment:* Any 
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 22
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
Possessions: _Scaleblight +5 blessed screaming dragon bane battleaxe, +5 platinum scale armor, +4 soulfire large steel shield_

*Spells Prepared (3/3/3/2 Save DC = 14 + spell level):* 1st – divine favor, protection from evil, shield of faith; 2nd – bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, shield other; 3rd – discern lies, searing light (2); 4th – dispel evil.

*Spell-like Abilities (Su):* 1/day – bless (DC 15), guidance, resistance, virtue (DC 14). As an 18th level caster. 

*Breath Weapon (Ex):* 30-foot cone, once per day, damage 6d8 cold, Reflex DC 26 half.

*Dragon Senses (Ex):* Benkevrian can see four times as well as a human in low-light conditions and twice as well as a human in normal light. He has darkvision out to 120 feet. 

*Dragon Wrack (Su):* Infused with the might of Bahamut, Benkevrian can inflict grievous wounds upon his most hated foe, evil dragons. Any evil dragon successfully struck by Benkevrian in melee suffers an additional 4d6 points of damage, additionally half of this extra damage is permanent hit point drain. Any evil dragon that strikes Benkevrian with a melee attack is subject to 2d6 points of damage, half of which is permanent hit point drain.

*Holy Touch (Su):* Benkevrian’s melee attacks are suffused with holy power. He deals an additional 1d6 points of holy damage to evil creatures whenever he strikes them with a melee weapon or with natural attacks. The damage rises to 1d8 against evil outsiders and evil undead. Evil creatures that successfully strike Benkevrian with natural or melee attacks are subject to holy damage the same as if Benkevrian had struck them with his own attacks.

*Imperious Aura (Ex):* Benkevrian receives a +10 in all charisma based skill checks involving dragons and dragon-type creatures.

*Protective Aura (Su):* As a free action Benkevrian can surround himself with a nimbus of light with a 20-foot radius. This acts as a double strength magic circle against evil and as a lesser globe of invulnerability, both as cast by an 18th level cleric.

*Tongues (Su):* Benkevrian can speak with any creature that has a language, as though using a tongues spell cast by a 14th level cleric. This ability is always active.

It is hard to imagine a more righteous and forthright bastion of good than the divine splendor that is Benkevrian Wyrmwrath. The half dragon centaur is a determined foe of evil creatures everywhere, and especially evil dragons. He is known to have slain at least two dragons of wyrm status single handedly and has disposed of more lesser dragons than can easily be counted. A devout follower of the platinum dragon Bahamut, Benkevrian’s selfless service to his deity and the cause of good in general, has elevated him to the exalted status of sainthood. 

Born to a community of centaurs in the Wood of Sharp Teeth on Faerun’s sword coast, Benkevrian was raised by his mother, a powerful druid. His father, the silver dragon Hemdrenerak, was almost completely absent in Benkevrian’s childhood, but the young half-dragon was regaled with endless stories of his father’s gentle benevolence and righteous might. On his twentieth birthday, Benkevrian was already a formidable warrior and had successfully defended his tribe against many orc and hobgoblin invasions, but he felt there was something missing in his life, some greater purpose he could not define. With the blessing of his mother he left the Wood of Sharp Teeth to find his father and seek guidance from the wise and noble dragon. 

Benkevrian found his father’s lair easily using the information gleaned from the many tales told within his tribe. When he reached the snowy summit that housed Hemdrenerak’s lair he found to his horror, the once glorious body of his father reduced to little more than carrion for scavengers. Wracked with grief, Benkevrian wandered about the site of Hemdrenerak’s destruction and found the telltale scorch marks that where the tell-tale leavings of a red dragon. 

Benkevrian made his way into his father’s lair, finding more signs of his father’s murderer along the way. The silver dragon’s horde had been removed down to the last copper piece. All that remained was a battered and rusting battleaxe, conspicuously alone amid the cavernous emptiness of his father’s barren lair. Benkevrian found himself oddly drawn to the abandoned weapon and as he stooped to pick it up, he caught a faint glimmer of light from within the corroded metal. The heft and balance of the axe was superb, and Benkevrian noted that it was composed not of iron or steel, but that rarest of metals, adamantium. Under closer inspection Benkevrian noticed delicate runes carved into the axe’s shaft, words he recognized as the ancient language of dragons.  The inscription read:

_By the cleansing breath of Bahamut_
_I bring death to the scales of darkness_

The words tumbled from Benkevrian’s mouth like liquid fire, and the axe in his hand began to glow with a new luster. The traces of age faded from the twin blades of the weapon, revealing a burnished silver surface and an edge as keen as a dragon fang.

A sense of purpose filled the young half-dragon and he felt something momentous awaken within him. Bahamut had chosen him, had placed his sacred weapon in Benkevrian’s capable hands. The half-dragon knelt down, there in the empty lair of his father, and pledged his life and soul to the platinum dragon. In response to his vow, the cavern suddenly filled with a golden radiance, a blazing brilliance that dazzled Benkevrian’s eyes, and burned the shadow of grief from his heart. The light faded as quickly as it had come, but it left behind a single word, a name seemingly melted into the rock of the cavern wall. “Embrevenderagg” it read, and Benkevrian knew that Bahamut had named his father’s killer. Benkevrian left his father’s lair, his entire being bent on finding the red dragon Embrevenderagg, and avenging Hemdrenerak’s death. 

It has been nearly one hundred years since that fateful day in his father’s desecrated lair, and Benkevrian has yet to confront Embrevenderagg, now an infamous great wyrm. Although the driving focus in his life remains the pursuit and eventual destruction of his father’s murderer, Benkevrian has not shirked his duties to Bahamut, and the cause of good in general. Gentle and compassionate, the half-dragon centaur has righted many wrongs in the century he has traveled the face of Faerun. From bandits to rampaging monsters, Benkevrian has destroyed evil in all its forms, wherever he has found it. 

It is without doubt that Benkevrian Wyrmwrath is a bright and shining beacon for the forces of good in Faerun, and his exploits are far from finished. But a pall of darkness hangs over Benkevrian, for one day he will eventually track down and confront Embrevenderagg, and on that day the world will either rid itself of evil beyond measure, or grieve for the loss of its most noble of heroes.

*Appearance & Tactics*

Benkevrian Wyrmwrath is a being of singular beauty, and breathtaking majesty. His body resembles that of a centaur in general outline, but is covered in small, interlocking scales of the brightest silver, and crowned with a majestic set of wings that rise from above the shoulders of his lower body. His upper torso is thick and muscular, with long supple arms, and a barrel chest. Benkevrian’s face combines the glory of his draconic father, and the simple, unassuming beauty of his mother to create a countenance that is the epitome of strength and honor. 

Benkevrian is without fear, and approaches combat with a zeal and willingness that is heartening to his allies, and terrifying to his enemies. He relies upon his small repertoire of spells only to strengthen his prowess in combat, preferring to let his legendary axe, _scaleblight_, rule his offensive assault. Although gifted with the ability of flight, Benkevrian prefers to fight on the ground, and will attempt to force aerial opponents to the earth. Against evil dragons, Benkevrian is utterly without mercy, granting them no quarter, and offering little parlay before ripping into them with _scaleblight_.


----------



## Lela

Oh, yeah, I love this guy.

One thing though,



			
				BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *AC:* 38 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural, +13 armor, +6 shield), touch 12, flatfooted 35



Should be 28.  Though I recomend some Deflection bonuses to up that touch AC.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk

Lela said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, I love this guy.
> 
> One thing though,
> 
> 
> Should be 28.  Though I recomend some Deflection bonuses to up that touch AC.




It adds up correctly when I'm looking at it:

10 base -1 size=9 +3 Dex=12 +7 natural=19 +13 armor=32 +6 shield=38


----------



## Album Cover X

A wonderful thread Blackdirge... top notch stuff...

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to use Gengevra the Tauric Gorgon/Medusa of Legend down the road and possibly the Gentera along with her.

I don't know if you're still taking any requests or how the long the line is but any thoughts of a drow or drider precursor race... Without boring anyone with too many details of my game I have only standard elves as of now but the seeds of a spider-religion are sprouting up. I could use some prototype/new race like you did with the Gentera. Probably more spider based at this point using any of spider like creatures in the MM or MM2 or wherever.

EDIT: I just read thru most of the thread and notice you tend to go higher levels... so keeping that in mind maybe something that would predate Lloth if that makes sense. An advanced Aranea or something similar that I could use as a messiah type. "Lloth is coming... Lloth is coming"


----------



## Album Cover X

EDIT: double post


----------



## Lela

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> It adds up correctly when I'm looking at it:
> 
> 10 base -1 size=9 +3 Dex=12 +7 natural=19 +13 armor=32 +6 shield=38



 Blast, that's not the first time I've dropped the base 10.  Ouch.


----------



## rei jin

don't suppose there's anything in your bag of tricks more dangerous than the God-Eater? that thing left me gibbering in the corner! i want more insanity!!!

but seriously, do you have anything more powerful?


----------



## Chris Parker

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> *Havarak (Chosen of Yeenoghu)*
> 
> *Half Fiend Feral Gnoll Barbarian 5*
> *Medium Monstrous Humanoid*
> *Hit Dice:* 7d12+35 (90 hp)
> *Initiative:* +3 (Dex)
> *Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 50 ft. (average)
> *AC:* 24 (+3 Dex, +7 natural, +4 +1 studded leather), touch 13, flatfooted 24
> *Base Attack/Grapple:* +7/+15
> *Attack:* Claw +15 melee (1d8+8 plus bleeding) or +1 vile heavy flail +16 melee (1d10+13 plus 1 vile)
> *Full Attack:* 2 claws +15 melee (1d8+8 plus bleeding) and bite +13 melee (1d6+4 plus bleeding) or +1 vile heavy flail +16/+11 melee (1d10+13 plus 1 vile)
> *Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
> *Special Attacks:* Improved grab, pounce, rage 2/day, smite good, spell-like abilities
> *Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, darkvision 60 ft, fast healing 3, immunity to poison, improved uncanny dodge, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 17, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
> *Saves:* Fort +4, Ref  +4, Will +4
> *Abilities:* Str 27, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 08
> *Skills:* Climb +15, Jump +15, Hide +5, Intimidate +1, Listen +11, Move Silently +5, Spot +6, Survival +8, Swim +10
> *Feats:* Cleave, Multi-Attack, Power Attack
> *Environment:* Warm plains
> *Organization:* Solitary, pair, gang (3-5), or tribe (61+)
> *Challenge Rating:* 11
> *Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
> *Possessions:* _+1 vile heavy flail, +1 studded leather, Weeping Tooth of Yeenoghu_ (inflicts 1 point of cumulative bleeding damage on all natural attacks)




Look at the saves. That seem a bit incorrect to you? He has a 20 Con but only a +4 Fortitude? Hmm....


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

rei jin said:
			
		

> don't suppose there's anything in your bag of tricks more dangerous than the God-Eater? that thing left me gibbering in the corner! i want more insanity!!!
> 
> but seriously, do you have anything more powerful?




Man, do I feel sorry for your players.   

Thanks for checking out the thread, and yes I am working on something more powerful than the God Eater. 

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Been on a dragon kick lately, so I decided to create th direct antithesis of the last critter in this thread. Nezzok is a half-fiend draconic cloud giant with levels in cleric and two prestige classes from the Draconomicon. For those of you wanted a CR 70+ critter, sorry, I just couldn't pull it off on this one. He's only a paltry CR 45.   

******************************************************

*Nezzok,  “The Harbinger of Tiamat”*

*Draconic Half-Fiend Cloud Giant Cleric 10/Dragonslayer10/Talon of Tiamat 10*
*Huge Outsider*
*Hit Dice:* 37d8+370 plus 10d10+100 (728 hp)
*Initiative:* +9 (+4 Dex, +5 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 50 ft. (average)
*AC:* 51 (-2 size, +5 Dex, +14 natural, +8 bracers, +6 ring), touch 37, flatfooted 46
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +34/+62
*Attack:* _Wyrmskewer_ + 59 melee (3d8+36 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x3) or claw +52 melee (1d8+20) or rock +37 ranged (2d8+20)
*Full Attack:* _Wyrmskewer_ + 59/+54/+49/+45 melee (3d8+36 plus 3d6 unholy/19-20 x3) and bite +47 melee (2d6+10) or 2 claws + 52 melee (1d8+20) and bite +47 melee (2d6+10) or rock +37 ranged (2d8+20)
*Space/Reach:* 15 ft./15 ft. (25 ft. with spear)
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, damage bonus, dominate dragon, rock throwing, improved critical, smite good, spell-like abilities, spells, _true strike_
*Special Qualities:* Aura of courage, damage reduction 10/magic and 3/-, darkvision 60 ft., domain powers, frightful presence, immunity to magical sleep and paralysis effects, immunity to poison, immunity to fire, low-light vision, overcome draconic spell resistance, resistance to acid 20, cold 20, electricity 20, and sonic 10, rebuke undead, rock catching, spell resistance 35, voice of the dragon.
*Saves:* Fort +40, Ref  +23, Will +32
*Abilities:* Str 51, Dex 20, Con 32, Int 18, Wis 22, Cha 20
*Skills:* Bluff +29, Concentration +26, Climb +33, Craft (weapon smith) +32, Diplomacy +24, Intimidate +41, Knowledge (arcane) +31, Knowledge (religion) +23, Listen +20, Search +26, Sense Motive +33, Spellcraft +13, Spot +22, Tumble +23
*Feats:* Cleave, Devastating Critical (longspear), Dodge, Dragonthrall, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (long spear), Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Ironwill, Lightening Reflexes, Mobility, Over Whelming Critical (longspear), Power Attack, Spring Attack, Weapon Expertise, Weapon Focus (longspear).
*Environment:* The Nine Hells
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 45
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil
*Possessions:* _Wyrmskewer +6 gargantuan draconic dread unholy power longspear, bracers of armor +8, ring of protection +6, ring of vampiric regeneration_


*Aura of Courage (Su):* Nezzok is immune to fear, magical or otherwise. Allies within 10 feet of Nezzok gain +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Nezzok can make use of five breath weapons; a cone of frost for 3d6 points of damage, a line of acid for 8d4 points of damage, a cone of corrosive gas for 10d6 points of damage, a line of lightening for 12d6 points of damage, and a cone of fire for 14d8 points of damage. He can use each of these breath weapons once per day. A successful Reflex saving throw at DC 31 halves the damage for any of the breath weapons. Nezzok must wait 1d4 round between breath weapons.

*Cleric Spells:* (Caster level 20, spell DC = 16 + spell level); 6/7+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/4+1/4+1

*Damage Bonus (Ex):* Nezzok gains a +10 bonus on weapon damage rolls against dragons.

*Dominate Dragon (Su):* Once per day Nezzok can attempt to dominate any dragon (as the dominate monster spell). The target may attempt a Will save to negate the effect at DC 25.

*Frightful Presence (Ex):* Nezzok can unsettle foes with his mere presence. All creatures with fewer hit dice that Nezzok, within 150 feet, are subject to his frightful presence. A potentially affected creature that succeeds at a Will save of DC 25 remains immune to Nezzok’s frightful presence for 24 hours. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer hit dice become panicked for 2d6 rounds and those with 5 or more hit dice become shaken for 2d6 rounds.

*Improved Critical (Ex):* Nezzok gains the effect of the Improved Critical feat on any weapon he uses against dragons.

*Overcome Draconic Spell Resistance (Su):* Nezzok adds 10 to any caster level checks made to overcome a dragon’s spell resistance.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day – _darkness, levitate, obscuring mist, poison, unholy aura_. 1/day – _blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, destruction, fog cloud, horrid wilting, summon monster IX, unholy blight_.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day Nezzok can make a normal melee attack to deal 20 points of extra damage to a good aligned foe.

*True Strike (Sp):* Nezzok may use the spell true strike once per day as a move action.

*Voice of the Dragon (Ex):* Nezzok gains a +6 bonus on Bluff and Intimidate checks.

Long has Tiamat, goddess of chromatic dragons, yearned to strike at her draconic enemies on the prime material plane. The laws that bind all deities from directly influencing the mortal realm prevent Tiamat from slaking her thirst for destruction and vengeance personally, but she has many servants to carry out her nefarious bidding. Of these servants, her most prized is in fact one of her own offspring. Tiamat's fecundity is legendary, and she has mated with many creatures, from demons to mortals, to produce  a wide variety of monstrous progeny. But her most successful coupling was with an evil cloud giant centuries ago, and it has yielded a most potent hybrid. This hybrid, Nezzok, is a blasphemous mingling of giant, fiendish and draconic essences, and is a most terrible adversary of all good dragons. 

Endowed with many powerful abilities, Nezzok is a nigh unstoppable force of evil. In addition to his physical might, he is also a powerful cleric and can access the most devastating of spells. Nezzok’s entire existence has been devoted to the study of good dragons, and more to the point the methods of dispatching these mighty beasts. In this, he has no equal, and even the most ancient of gold wyrms is no match for Tiamat’s spawn. Nezzok has slain literally hundreds of powerful good dragons, along with their servants and guardians, in the pursuit of his mother’s aims.

In truth Nezzok has few ambitions of his own, and seems quite content to be his mother’s harbinger of destruction. He spends most of his time in Avernus, the first layer of the nine hells, and Tiamat’s home plane. Here Nezzok acts as an enforcer of his mother’s will, and occasionally a diplomatic envoy to the various Archdukes of the hells. It is only when Tiamat wishes to strike at a mortal dragon, especially a follower of Bahamut, her most hated rival that Nezzok is sent to the prime material. On these excursions, Nezzok seeks out his target and attacks with as much haste as possible, hoping to gain the element of surprise upon his draconic foes before allies and supporters can be gathered. 

*Appearance and Tactics*

There is little that could strike fear into the heart of a gold or silver dragon, but the appearance of Nezzok has been known to send even these noble creatures fleeing for their lives. Nearly eighteen feet of solid muscle and scale, Nezzok is a paragon of diabolical might. His body is covered with a mosaic of black, red, white, green and  blue scales, all arranged in flawless geometric patterns. A pair of mammoth bat wings sprout form his massive shoulders, and his head is a crowning nightmare of horns, fangs and glaring malevolence. 

Nezzok’s most prized possession is a gift from his mother, a gargantuan spear named Wyrmskewer. A magic weapon of epic proportions, Wyrmskewer has been specifically created to slay dragons. Armed with Wyrmskewer, and a formidable array of spells and special abilities, Nezzok is absolutely fearless in combat. Although he is a skilled tactician, and a crafty combatant, Nezzok rarely needs to do little more than engage his foes in a single, devastating frontal assault to achieve victory.

On the rare occasion Nezzok is confronted with an adversary on par with himself, he will bolster his combat prowess with spells and spell-like abilities. Favorites include, unholy aura, dispel good, and righteous might.


----------



## Olive

Hey BD, I had this idea and I'm not sure how to stat it. My players are in an abandonded temple to Abbathor. I was looking at the web enhancement to the FR god book, and it suggested rust monsters as appropriate creatures as servants of that god.

I was thinkign of making The Beast of Abbathor, a half-fiend advanced rustmonster, but that doesn't get the damn thing up to the CR I wanted, around 13.

So if the idea interests you, that's cool, or otherwise just some suggestions on how to make it a CR13 creatrue?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Olive said:
			
		

> Hey BD, I had this idea and I'm not sure how to stat it. My players are in an abandonded temple to Abbathor. I was looking at the web enhancement to the FR god book, and it suggested rust monsters as appropriate creatures as servants of that god.
> 
> I was thinkign of making The Beast of Abbathor, a half-fiend advanced rustmonster, but that doesn't get the damn thing up to the CR I wanted, around 13.
> 
> So if the idea interests you, that's cool, or otherwise just some suggestions on how to make it a CR13 creatrue?




Yeah, I'll take that on.

I have been meaning to do a rust monster anyway.

Give me a day or so.

Dirge


----------



## Olive

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> I have been meaning to do a rust monster anyway.




Cool. I was thinking advanced half-fiend, monster of legend but from memory that still only gets it to cr7 or 8.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## TroyXavier

Rust Monsters are always good.   Of course they make parties scream, which makes them even better.


----------



## the Jester

...or a *DISENCHANTER!!!*


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Ok, here you go Olive, one rust monster from hell.   

******************************************************

*Beast of Abbathor*

*Advanced Half-Fiend Rust Monster of Legend*
*Large Aberration*
*Hit Dice:* 15d8+150 (271 hp)
*Initiative:* +13 (+9 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*AC:* 31 (-1 size, +9 Dex, +13 natural), touch 18, flatfooted 22
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+28
*Attack:* Antennae slash +23 melee (1d8+13 plus rust)
*Full Attack:* 2 antennae slash +23 melee (1d8+13 plus rust) and bite +21 melee (2d6+5)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, rust, smite good, spell-like abilities
*Special Qualities:* Damage Reduction 15/wood, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, immunity to poison and mind affecting effects, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, scent, spell resistance 25
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref  +13, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 36, Dex 29, Con 31, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 14 
*Skills:* Climb +28, Hide +20 Jump +28, Listen +19, Move Silently +24, Search +15, Spot +19, Survival +17
*Feats:* Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Track
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 13
*Alignment:* Neutral Evil

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Once per day a Beast of Abbathor can expel a 30-foot cone of corrosive gas, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage to all within the cloud. In addition those taking damage from the acidic vapors are also subject to a rusting effect identical to a touch from the beast of Abbathor’s antennae. A reflex saving throw at DC 27 is allowed for half damage, and to avoid the rusting effect. 

*Rust (Ex):* Any victim struck by a Beast of Abbathor’s antenna slash will lose one randomly determined metal item immediately. The item will instantly corrode and rust away, falling to pieces and becoming completely useless. Magical items are allowed a Reflex saving throw at DC 31 to avoid the rusting effect. Alternately a Beast of Abbathor can specifically target a metal item, and produce the same effect as above with a successful melee touch attack. Metal weapons used to make successful melee attacks against a Beast of Abbathor also suffer the same effects as above. 

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day a Beast of Abbathor can make a successful melee attack against a good aligned foe to deal and extra 15 points of damage.

*Spell-like Abilities:* 3/day – _darkness, poison, unholy aura._ 1/day – _blasphemy, contagion, desecrate, horrid wilting, unholy blight._

Abbathor, dwarven god of greed, is known to keep many hidden shrines and temples that serve as little more than repositories for the deity’s vast sums of ill gotten wealth. So paranoid and untrusting is Abbathor that not even his most senior priests know the location of these mysterious vaults, but all hunger after such knowledge voraciously. Because his followers are no trustworthier than he is, Abbathor must rely on other means to guard his hidden temples, and has used a bit of divine tinkering to create the perfect watch beast. 

The fell Beasts of Abbathor are rust monsters infused with fiendish essence and a bit of Abbathor’s divine power. The result of this monstrous concoction is a terrifying creature that hungers not only for metal, but the flesh that it often encases. All Beasts of Abbathor are charged with the guarding of their creators secret wealth, and never venture far from the hoards they guard. They are under strict orders not to touch any of Abbathor’s own treasure, and so, are often mad with hunger by the time a party of unlucky adventurers stumbles upon their lair. 

*Appearance and Tactics*

All Beasts of Abbathor appear slightly different, although they share certain similarities. They are uniformly larger than average rust monsters, nearing the size of draft horses, and are far more robust. Coloration varies from a deep burnt red to a livid gangrenous green, with all variations in between. 

By far the most dangerous aspect of the Beast of Abbathor is its two tentacle like antennae, which sprout from the creature’s bulbous head above its eyes. Each antenna is nearly six feet long and has a razored barb of bone at the tip. A Beast of Abbathor can slash at opponents with its antennae to deal horrible lacerating wounds, in addition each strike from these nefarious appendages, carries with it the creature’s dreaded rusting ability. The Beast of Abbathor is also equipped with a powerful set of mandibles, allowing it to make a fearsome bite as a secondary attack.

The beast of Abbathor detailed above has access to a rusting breath weapon and the ability to inflict extra damage to good aligned foes. In addition it may call upon a number of spell like powers to smite and hamper its enemies. A thick scaly hide coupled with high resistance to most forms of energy make this beast a difficult creature to damage. In addition this specific beast of Abbathor is resistant to attacks made with metal weapons, ignoring all but the most telling blows. 

Since they are rarely fed, Beast’s of Abbathor attack all entering their lair immediately. Although intelligent enough to communicate with adventurers, a beast of Abbathor is concerned with little more than protecting its horde and gaining a meal. Thus, its tactics are very straight forward; attack the largest source of metal first, followed by the second largest, and so on.


----------



## XCorvis

Hmm... This thread appears to be worth archiving.  

Wow, that's a lot of monsters... Let me just zip those up... 

I just grabbed the monsters and dropped them in an RTF. Didn't do any formatting or checks for typos.   

Blackdirge, any interest in doing some kind of Bacchus-like satyr?


----------



## Olive

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Ok, here you go Olive, one rust monster from hell.




awesome!



> *Rust (Ex):*
> <snip>
> Magical items are allowed a Reflex saving throw at DC 31 to avoid the rusting effect. <snip>




Oh, they are going DOWN!!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Olive said:
			
		

> awesome!QUOTE]
> 
> Glad you like.
> 
> If you use the Beast of Abbathor in game, let me know how he does.
> 
> Dirge


----------



## Mort

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Olive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!QUOTE]
> 
> Glad you like.
> 
> If you use the Beast of Abbathor in game, let me know how he does.
> 
> Dirge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely grabbing this monster. My high level group has been making a ton from the mine they've "acquired" and have angered some very powerful competition. A few of these set loose in the mine would just be tragic
Click to expand...


----------



## Olive

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> If you use the Beast of Abbathor in game, let me know how he does.




I placed the creature as a guard in a treasure room in a abandoned temple to Abbathor. It was _bound_ to the space, but the party never knew that.

He destroyed the paladin and the fighter's equipment entirely, and then horrid wilted the parties guide till he was little more than a desicated husk.

After teleporting away to regroup, the party returned sans anything except leather armour and greatclubs. They summoned swarms of lantern archons to distract it, and to try to get it to use up its spell likes. Then the party swarmed in and attacked. The paladin laid mega whupp-ass on it, smiting evil, using divine might and even castign divine sacrifice. The problem was he never healed himself, and given that he was the only one getting through itss hide, the beast was most interested in getting through his. So, the paladin dies, with the beast on about 14 hp. And when I say died, I mean was reduced to -17.

So it was tought as all hell, and satisfying, excet for the paladin player who's a bit grumpy with me. I've killed two characters in this campaign, both have been his. The first one was unlucky, this one was largely due to over exuberance and not thinkign things through on his part.


----------



## XCorvis

Bump.


----------



## Azakiel

Wizardru, where have you posted your monsters that you mentioned?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

Morrus has asked me if I would like to do my suped up monster thread as a regular column in the articles section. I would love to do this but I have an idea I wanted to get some feedback on. I get a lot of requests for monsters, both on this thread and through private email, and while i can't get to all of them I really enjoy helping DM's out with their monster requests. 

What I would like to do with the new column is populate it with monsters requested solely by you the readers. I plan to choose two or three requests a month and fully stat up the requested monters and add them to the column. I'll open another hotmail account or something like that solely for this purpose. 

So whadda ya think? Good? Bad?

Dirge


----------



## Olive

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> So whadda ya think? Good? Bad?




Awesome! One thing that would be good would be notes at the bottom about exactly what process youwent through in creating the creatures.

But yeah, great idea!


----------



## XCorvis

Sounds great! You've already got a couple requests to work from, if you dig back a few posts.


----------



## TroyXavier

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## pogre

Another wise move by Morrus - I cannot wait to read it. Getting suggestions from readers is a great way to go.


----------



## Imruphel

If it means we get to see more of your creations more regularly then I can only say: FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## the Jester

_Excellent!!!_ 

*rubs hands together like Mr. Burns*


----------



## Prothall

Article is good, but you're better off getting a less conspicuous email - use this site: 

inbox.lv

Latvian email addresses don't get spam. Oh, and they site has an english version, so no problems.


----------



## Aldaris

Excellent Work!  I also have a request for you.  My Players will eventually be encountering a corrupted angel named Triel.  They are in the 50-60 level range.  I need a Corrupted (Lawful Evil Alignment) Angel guy.  He should be about CR 60-75.  Little bit of a back story that might give u some insight.  Anyway he was a mighty general of heaven who was unmatched in the smiting of evil.  The very thought of his presence could scatter armies. Eventually he went slightly mad and felt that anyone who had commited any sin (basically everyone) needed to be smited to keep the sanctity of heaven.  SO he went on a crazy killing spree and eventually he was imprisoned in Hades (or some evil plane) by his superiours.  Hopefully that can help and keep up the good work.  I look forward to seeing more of your creations.


----------



## DrZombie

This post makes me laugh out loud. The sheer evilmindedness and unholy glee with wich you template common creatures into player nightmares is absolutely brilliant, the background and description a delight to read. The monsters do tend to be a bit high on the CR-scale though, so I can't use them in my campaign; A pity, really, so low CR monsters would be more than welcome.


Anyway, keep up the good work and have fun.


----------



## Arholly

I know you do mostly higher CR stuff, but how about some strange stuff with lower level stuff.  Maybe even variants on the simple stuff.

You know, stuff like a paragon tauric orc/worg (leader of a tribe of orcs) or...
a corrupted half-fiend tauric high-elf/spider (looks like a drider, but isn't) or...
something like that.  Something maybe below CR 10.

Just a thought for us low level folks.


----------



## gordonknox

I am looking forward to becoming a loyal reader.

Great stuff!

gk


----------



## nobodez

Great stuff, found the link off the front page (the news page that is) and, between four different computers at work and home, finally finished reading it.

Great job, and makes me want to start my own thread, with my vicious Were-Tyrannosaurus Sun Giant, or my Tauric (Dire Weasel/Gnome) Barbarians.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

The first critter has been posted for the regular column, a pixie with a serious attitude problem.   

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the second monster is done and posted in the column. 

Dirge


----------



## Canarr

Hi,

question: how do I find the column?

Thanks!


----------



## XCorvis

Click on Articles on the left of the main news page.

Or go here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/article.php


----------



## Canarr

Thanks a lot for the info! For a newbie, this site is a bit difficult to navigate.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Monster number three has been posted in the column. A critter from the mind of Morrus himself. Check it out.

Dirge


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Monster number three has been posted in the column. A critter from the mind of Morrus himself. Check it out.
> 
> Dirge




I'd really like to look, but don't want to spoil the suprise! 

Do you know if it's the one he wants to throw at us next week?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

Another update to the column has been posted. The spawn of Naggash'Churr.

Dirge


----------



## Thanael

*Triel*



			
				Aldaris said:
			
		

> Excellent Work!  I also have a request for you.  My Players will eventually be encountering a corrupted angel named Triel.  They are in the 50-60 level range.  I need a Corrupted (Lawful Evil Alignment) Angel guy.  He should be about CR 60-75.  Little bit of a back story that might give u some insight.  Anyway he was a mighty general of heaven who was unmatched in the smiting of evil.  The very thought of his presence could scatter armies. Eventually he went slightly mad and felt that anyone who had commited any sin (basically everyone) needed to be smited to keep the sanctity of heaven.  SO he went on a crazy killing spree and eventually he was imprisoned in Hades (or some evil plane) by his superiours.  Hopefully that can help and keep up the good work.  I look forward to seeing more of your creations.




Triel the Fallen is also known as Beelzebub, Lord of the Seventh Hell, 
Archduke of Maladomini, Lord of the Flies, the Crafty One, the Fallen, the Slug Archduke.  

There should be plenty of versions of him out there incl. official ones and probably even on this board. For the CR you suggest check out the Dicefreaks Forum boards and search for Triel or Beelzebub.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

group found Enworld now


----------



## Bryin

dude i have a question i dont know what edition you put the monster/animal/npc but can you make my char for 3.5 so i know what it'd be? its a level 42wiz/14sor/2ftr=58 with a few godlike abilites like create any type of good human with levels up to 7th and create anytype of magic weapons for them or himself, he is a sub-god, immortal, has his own very small plane, has at will-wish'limited wish'metoer swarm,foresight, immune to magic except 9th level and higher,has some control over magic, and can shift plane and teleport at will to anywhere he wants? it would be a big help if you could do this... please


----------



## jrtyler

Hi Blackdirge,
     First off I gotta tell you that I love this thread.  You are a sick, sick man and I bet your players must hate you sometimes  .  That said, I was wondering if you could help me with something.  I've made up a new race of aquatic monsters using templates from Savage Species.  They were originally created by a big nasty kraken with an overwhelming God-complex and unfortunately the power to come near backing it up.  I've mostly got the Skarken (the new race) statted out, but I don't even know where to start with their creator.  Do you think you could help?

If it helps, I can post the stats for the Skarken.  I just wanted to ask first as I didn't want to hijack your thread.
Thanks
John Tyler


----------



## pogre

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Another update to the column has been posted. The spawn of Naggash'Churr.
> 
> Dirge




I'm enjoying your columns very much. Keep up the great work!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Is Friday and a new monster has been posted in the column.

Dirge


----------



## KaintheSeeker

Hey blackdirge you got an email address we can send requests too? My gamers seem to have discovered ENWorld finally and I don't want to spoil it for them next time. (they didn't like the spawn  of Naggash'Churr btw)


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey blackdirge you got an email address we can send requests too? My gamers seem to have discovered ENWorld finally and I don't want to spoil it for them next time. (they didn't like the spawn  of Naggash'Churr btw)




Yeah, I do. That's how I'd prefer to get requests actually. The email can be found in the initial introduction article for the regular column, but here it is for the sake of convenience. 

blackdirge_monsters@hotmail.com

Thanks

Dirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

New monster in the weekly column, go have a look.   

Thanks for all the great requests, and keep em coming.

Dirge


----------



## WizarDru

Azakiel said:
			
		

> Wizardru, where have you posted your monsters that you mentioned?



 Sorry, I lost my subscription to this thread, or I would have responded to this originally.  Which monsters were you referring to, again?  I'd be glad to point you to them.


----------



## DmQ

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> New monster in the weekly column, go have a look.
> 
> Thanks for all the great requests, and keep em coming.
> 
> Dirge





Am I missing something??

Anyone have a link?


----------



## WizarDru

DmQ said:
			
		

> Am I missing something??
> 
> Anyone have a link?



 You might have missed the link earlier in the thread.  Here is the link directly to BlackDirge's articles: although there are other articles if you go up to the previous link:

BlackDirges's  Monster Articles


----------



## DmQ

WizarDru said:
			
		

> You might have missed the link earlier in the thread.  Here is the link directly to BlackDirge's articles: although there are other articles if you go up to the previous link:
> 
> BlackDirges's  Monster Articles





Yup that was it. Thanks


----------



## Dolza

*Monster Index*

Blackdirge, 
  I love the thread as much as everyone else.  In fact i'm taking a couple of your earlier monsters, Blisterspit and Crackjaw to use in my souped up Forge of Fury game I'm running for my players.  It looks like you're not going to post many more monsters here in this thread but i did have one suggestion if you did or for the other one you've started.  

 Maybe the first post could have something of an index of the monsters on this thread, just to let those who are looking it over know whats here so they could pick and choose quickly.  it could be something as simple as a list of the monsters by CR with a blurb of their name or even monster type for easy reference.  

 Now, i dont want to create more work for you and like i said you may not even be posting here any more.  Thanks so much for all your hard work....although my players probably wont thank you that much after tonight!

Dolza


----------



## Dog Moon

*What's up?*

I've had this thread bookmarked for a while since i love the creatures...haven't used any yet though (just started a campaign and my party i think just gained 6th or 7th level).   I hope to be able to use them in the future, but I noticed that this thread seems to have pretty much died.  I've also checked on ConnorSB's (I think it is) thread for the lower-level creatures, but his thread also seems to have died as well.  I was just wondering if anyone knew what happened.  Also, I was wondering how often Blackdirge updated his creature articles since he seemed to have several in quick succession and then there is this 2 week gap.

I hope these threads don't completely die out.  I've made a couple of creatures (Awakened Ant Barbarian and a CR 8 Stirge),  but I cannot compete with either person (not that I'm trying to).


----------



## Fieari

Hey, Blackdirge... just wondering, would you mind posting a list of the names of the creatures on your ToDo list?  My campaign is starting, and while I won't need the creature I requested for another few weeks, it'd be nice to know how long I may or may not need to stall at that point...


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all, new moster in the article section.

Also, I just wanted to let you all know that I am not done with this thread. I do plan to update it. I will not be able to do so frequently, but I do have monsters that I would like to share here. I also would like to go back and clean up some of the earlier monsters, which are still 3.0, and then add a menu for ease of reference. 

Blackdirge


----------



## TroyXavier

Another great monster, Dirge.  Can't wait to see what you have next, and I'm glad to hear you're going to be doing the occasional thing on this thread as well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker

EEEkk.. man I'm soooo glad I'm not one of your players man...


----------



## chaos66666

hi... I am new around here and was wondering if you could do a PC/NPC for me? I had tried many times to come up with the statisitcs... but heck.. no luck/knowledge so far.. nor the time to dig deeper into it.
maybe you like the idea...   

the name:
Horrod Druu`giir
race: Drow
died and reborn as a Vampire. Later infused with Werewolf Blood, married in some sort to a Erinyes and drank of divine blood from a greater god.  he is about 1200 years old by now. 
So he should have the best aspects of everything he inherits and he has two weapons: a sword and a scimitar... (what they are cappable of is your choice)
Weapons of Chaos.. in some sort.

I `d like to see with what you can come up with...    if you have the time...

thank you,

PS: I know its just about classic monsters... but the vampire and the werewolf are classic...


----------



## Nifft

chaos66666 said:
			
		

> PC/NPC for me?




uh... which? (and you'd better not say "PC", or I'm calling *hong* on you.)

 -- N


----------



## chaos66666

yeah.. well.
in the beginning he was a player character but that goes back years..  

Now I use him ocasionally as an NPC.
Please do what you prefer. If a PC is better than an NPC then do a PC.. it would be great anyway.  

cu


----------



## johnnyc

*getting withdrawal*

Need more uber munchkinned monster'y goodness!!!!!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all, 

The column has been updated with a monster that might even give the God-Eater a run for its money.  

Blackdirge


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL

I'd like to put in a request for a phylactery guard. A slightly old idea:

Falen, the lich in question, is a Defiler druid. Her phylactery is stored in a forbidance warded pocket demiplane (she had help!). The plane is inside a bottle, any visitors get shrunk to a minute size. It's in a cave at the opposite end of the plane from the entrance. To get there, you have to cross devastated plains and forest.

I want to place a guardian out there. My initial thought was a very small undead vermin - not shrunk to fit the plane. From inside the bottle the thing would be an absolute monster.

I looked at making it an extremely large zombie or skeleton - but it just came across as a little boring, and most likely very easy to defeat... so I'd be interested in something that looks like this, but poses more of a challenge... Hopefully being able to deal with flyers or PCs deciding to hang back and attack from range.

Any normal sized bug or small animal would do. For some reason, either a mouse or cockroach appealed.

Ideally it would weigh in at CR 13.

If you've got time for this one it'd be really cool!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

The column has been updated. Also the CR 10 and under thread was updated a few days ago.

Thanks for reading

Blackdirge


----------



## Sandain

Here is something, he has a few too many feats and many a few more skill points than he should have.

Horrod Druu`giir, Male Elf, Drow - Male Rog5/Ftr4/Asn4/Shd1: CR 17; Medium Undead ; HD 5d12(Rogue) , 4d12(Fighter) , 4d12(Assassin) , 1d12(Shadowdancer) ; hp 99; Init +9; Spd 30; AC:29 (Flatfooted:29 Touch:14); Atk +14/9 base melee, +15/10 base ranged; +14/9/+14/9 (1d8+9, +3 Longsword; 1d6+7, +3 Scimitar); SA: Spell-like Abilities Dancing Lights 1 1 Darkness 4 1 Faerie Fire 1 1 , Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex) , Curse of Lycanthropy (Su) , Blood Drain (Ex) , Children of the Night (Su) , Energy Drain (Su) , Create Spawn (Su) , Domination (Su) ; SQ: Immunity: Sleep Effects (Ex), Drow (Elf) traits (Ex), Darkvision (Ex): -1 ft., Light Blindness (Ex), Spell Resistance (Ex): 11 + Class Level, Alternate Form (Su), Racial Traits: Undead, Gaseous Form (Su), Resistance: Cold (Ex): 20, Resistance: Electricity (Ex): 20, Turn resistance (Ex), Damage Reduction (Su): 15/+1, Fast Healing (Ex): 5, Spider Climb (Ex); RF: +2 Will bonus to Enchantment spells; AL CE; SV Fort +6, Ref +18, Will +4; STR 18, DEX 21, CON --, INT 18, WIS 12, CHA 10.
Skills: Appraise +8, Bluff +8, Climb +16, Disable Device +8, Disguise +12, Hide +26, Jump +10, Knowledge (Infernal) +6, Listen +19, Move Silently +30, Open Lock +11, Perform +8, Pick Pocket +11, Search +18, Sense Motive +9, Spot +17, Swim +8, Tumble +17, Use Magic Device +8, Use Rope +7. 

Feats: Alertness, Ambidexterity, Armor Proficiency: heavy, Armor Proficiency: light, Armor Proficiency: medium, Blind-Fight, Combat Casting, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Critical: Longsword, Improved Critical: Scimitar, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Weapon Focus: Scimitar, Weapon Specialization: Longsword, Weapon Specialization: Scimitar.
Spells Known (Asn --/2/2): 1st -- Change Self, Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Obscuring Mist, Spider Climb; 2nd -- Alter Self, Darkness, Pass without Trace, Undetectable Alignment.
Spells Prepared (Asn --/2/2): .
Possessions: 
Weapons: +3 Longsword: Ghost Touch, Mighty Cleaving (59,315 gp); +3 Scimitar: Keen, Speed (131,315 gp); Mighty composite shortbow +1, Masterwork (450 gp).
Armor: +3 Chain shirt: Fire Resistance, Acid Resistance (83,250 gp).
Goods: Arrows (20), Masterwork (7 gp); Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp); Thieves` tools (30 gp).
Magic: Potion: Hiding (150 gp); Potion: Sneaking (150 gp); Potion: Cure Light Wounds (1) (50 gp); Potion: Cure Light Wounds (1) (50 gp); Potion: Spider Climb (1) (50 gp); Potion: Spider Climb (1) (50 gp).


----------



## Headstrong Pixie

This isn't really for a _"suped up"_ monster, but could you create a squirrel? Maybe a weasel variant, with a 0+ LA?


----------



## chaos66666

thanks sandain. Now I have something to work with.

cu
Chaos


----------



## Creamsteak

Hey BLACKDIRGE, tell me if you want me to give this thread a clean sweep for the first 8 or 9 pages or so like I did a while back. It's up to you.


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Howdy all,

The column has been updated.

Have a look.

Dirge


----------



## pogre

I have this guy currently lurking in one of my dungeons. Should be quite a challenge if the PCs run into him.


----------



## Thalantor

Hey Blackdirge,

I'm asking you this via this thread as I couldn't find a way to PM or email you. I'm a big fan of your SH as well as this customizing monsters thread and have actually started dabbling in the field myself a bit and wondered if you wanted to take a look at some of them to see if they are any good? 

If you want to here's the link:
http://p222.ezboard.com/f3ebb85430frm84.showMessage?topicID=742.topic

Muchos gracias if you do, and no hard feelings if you don't. 

Regards,

Pieter, aka Thalantor


----------



## Three_Haligonians

*Sweet Sassy Molassy!*

I, on a complete lark due to boredom, picked this thread at random and read through it. I am now very glad that I did. You make fantastic creatures, I salute you! I also wonder if you would give lessons.. or at least take me on as a protoge..or something... cause these are amazing.


Good Show

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

The monster column has just been updated. 

I am still working away on your requests, those emailed to me and those that in this thread. I will try to get to them as soon as possible.

Blackdirge


----------



## Nifft

Glorious stuff. Hope you see some money as "BLYXDYRGE", too. 

 -- N


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Monster Column updated. Not only a suped-up monster, but a suped-up god done Blackdirge style.


----------



## Darmanicus

Hi BD,

was just wondering how to get in touch with you as I have a minor boon to request?

Cheers D'man.

P.S. Could you possibly email me on steve.gleeson@skandia.co.uk


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> Hi BD,
> 
> was just wondering how to get in touch with you as I have a minor boon to request?
> 
> Cheers D'man.
> 
> P.S. Could you possibly email me on steve.gleeson@skandia.co.uk




If you would like to request a monster send it to blackdirge_monsters@hotmail.com

Anything else send to blackdirge@hotmail.com

Dirge


----------



## Gadodel

Two years of good work in one thread.


----------



## Wraith Form

BLACKDIRGE said:
			
		

> If you would like to request a monster send it to blackdirge_monsters@hotmail.com
> 
> Anything else send to blackdirge@hotmail.com
> 
> Dirge



I wonder if you received my Private Message?  (It had a request for a low-CR critter.)  If not, I can resend it--I understand you're busy.  Thank you!


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

The column has been updated with not only a new suped-up monster, but a brand new creature from the depths of my rat-bastardly mind.  

Blackdirge


----------



## Aluvial

Hey Dirge, great monsters.  It would be a great help if you listed the CR for the creature in the Article Title so that if we do search for something specific, we can look at the creatures closest to CR, without having to search through each individual article.

This would be a big help.

Aluvial


----------



## Sandain

Hi Blackdirge,

If you have time I would really like to see an Advanced, class leveled, templated (Saint?)Solar.

My PC's went off on a huge tangent and are seeking the mythical armorsmith of the (good aligned) gods.

I described him as being 12 feet tall, with wings made of beaten gold, with 2 greatswords strapped to his back.  I was unoriginal and said his name was St. Gabriel.

Thankyou


----------



## 3vil 0tto

Hey Backdirge, I've lurked for a long time but finally decided to post to thank you. This thread is awesome, and I've gotten some great ideas (and even greater monsters) for my game from it. You rock, what else is there to say?


----------



## Angel of Adventure

Hey BD,

I wanted to let you know that I've used several of your monsters and they were lots of fun.  I've used (excuse me for lack of memory) the melted beholder, undeadish giant spider, and most recently Hexavia, the 1/2 dragon druid.  Lots of fun!  

Post again soon!!!!  (And, if it happens to be a unique CR 22-27 level creature, thanks!!!!)

Later,

AoA


----------



## catdragon

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> I wanted to let you know that I've used several of your monsters and they were lots of fun.  I've used (excuse me for lack of memory) the melted beholder, undeadish giant spider, and most recently Hexavia, the 1/2 dragon druid.  Lots of fun!




The _"melted"_ beholder..... yech  :\ .  That's an image I didn't need before bedtime.

Where is this waxy beholder?


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all, I've updated the monster column with a new critter. Have a look.

http://www.enworld.org/article.php?a=133

Also, would anyone be interested in a RTF or word document of all the monsters in this thread, including the monsters in then two other Rogue Gallery threads that are floating around here somewhere?

I'll throw it together and post it here if there is any interest.

Dirge


----------



## Imruphel

Yes please!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ummm, you mean this, right?

http://www.enworld.org/article.php?a=153

The monsters in one place could be cool.  Makes it easier to find what you're looking for.


----------



## XCorvis

Here's a link to an RTF I threw together of just this thread (a while ago).

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=1605308&postcount=158

Now you just have to get the other thread and the articles.


----------



## catdragon

I would definitely like to see a document with all the critters in there.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I hate to post just to say me too.  But if this is an informal poll, I don't want the numbers to be too low.

*Me Too*

GW


----------



## Robbs

I've posted a request for some evil human (_well at least they started off as human!) corrupted champions through your email.  Just using this since I saw a couple of posts mention difficulties with your other email!  I just recently found this thread and I love some of the tasty evil inside!  Any ideas are welcome, it's nice to come at the players from a different angle (they are currently trying to destroy a slaving ring run by the half-dragon children of twin black dragons and this will be a good change of pace where they are the hunted)

By the by, I'm pretty new to this site and was wondering how I go about posting some of my creatures?_


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hi all,

I am working on presenting all the monsters in this thread in a single file. It's a slow process, but I hope to be able to offer it soon. In the mean time check out the monster column for the latest update, a writeup for the mighty King Kong himself.

http://www.enworld.org/article.php?a=155

Blackdirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hey all,

If you like the monster writeups I've presented in this thread and in my monster column, give the Blackdyrge's Bestiary series from Skeleton Key Games a look. It features even more in depth writeups of monsters ranging from CR 5 to CR 25, and includes art for each creature. It is now available at the EN World gamestore.

Blackdyrge's Bestiary: About the Author
Blackdyrge's Bestiary: Terrors of the Under Realm

Thanks

Blackdirge


----------



## BLACKDIRGE

Hi all,

The monster column has been updated with another fearsome foe. Take a look.

http://www.enworld.org/article.php?a=159

BD


----------

